# "The best of" survey



## Bernadette (Dec 25, 2006)

This is inspired by the yearly edition of Allure in which people write in their best of's.... You can copy and paste mine and replace it with your answers. Please add any categories I left out.  For the things I don't use or that I just don't have a favorite of I put N/A". So, let's hear em!

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Moisturizer:* Cetaphil moisturizing cream
*Eye Cream:* Dr. D Schwab Eye Intensive Moist
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Dr. Perricone Face Firming Activator and Amine Complex Face lift
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* Dr. Perricone Eye Area Therapy
*Blemish Treatment:* Origins Spot Remover
*Mask:* Borghese Fango Delicato
*Sunscreen:* Dr. D Schwab Parasol Ultra

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove & B&BW's
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* Victoria's Secret cleanser/scrub in Vanilla Lace
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Lubriderm for extra dry skin, and Victoria's Secret body cream in Vanilla Lace
*Hand Cream:* Avon Moisture Therapy hand cream
*Foot Cream:* Most any of them from Avon
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Enjoy Hydrating shampoo and Unite color deposting shampoo for blondes
*Conditioner:* Enjoy Hydrating Conditioner
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* Enjoy leave in conditioning spray
*Volumizer:* Bed Head Superstar Spray
*Styling Products:* Enjoy Texture Spray and Enjoy creamy pomade
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* Loreal Feria in Starry Night

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox Photofinish Primer
*Foundation:* Everyday Minerals Matte Foundation
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Laura Mercier Secret Concealer
*Loose Powder:* Shiseido The Makeup Enriched Loose powder
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* MAC
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Tarte
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF's
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Benefit Bad Gal Lash
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint pencils
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* AmericanGirl Talk To Me chapstick from B&BW's in Vanilla
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lustreglasses, Lip Gelees and Lip Glasses

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Umera and Shiseido

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Creative Nail Design a.h.a Cuticle Eraser
*Base Coat:* China Glaze Strengthening Base Coat
*Top Coat:* China Glaze Fast Forward Top Coat
*Polish* O.P.I., Revlon and MAC

***I'm sure I forgot some stuff, it takes a long time to fill this out!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Dec 25, 2006)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* spectro gel
*Toner/astringent:* olay refreshing toner or mario badescu special cucumber lotion
*Exfoliator:* st. ives apricot scrub
*Moisturizer:* olay 7 signs serum
*Eye Cream:* ----------- 
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* -------------
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* --------------
*Blemish Treatment:* spectro vanishing lotion
*Mask:* mario badescu drying mask
*Sunscreen:* olay 

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* suave shea butter 
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* st. ives apricot 
*Lotion/Body Cream:* johnsons baby lotion
*Hand Cream:* givenchy very irresistable lotion
*Foot Cream:* -----------
*Sunscreen:* neutrogena

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* suave coconut
*Conditioner:* suave coconut
*Conditioning Treatment:* ---------
*Leave In Conditioner:* infusium [sp?]
*Volumizer:* ------------
*Styling Products:* marc anthony big hair mousse or herbal essence mousse
*Hairspray:* paul mitchell
*At Home Dye:* nice n easy
*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* ----------
*Foundation:* maybelline pure makeup
*Tinted Moisturizer:* -----------
*Concealer:* jane green // ivory concealor
*Loose Powder:* -------------
*Pressed Powder:* N.Y.C. mosaic glow powder
*Powder Blush:* jane or avon
*Cream/Gel Blush:* ---------
*Highlighter:* max factor single eyeshadows in light shimmery colours
*Bronzer:* jane

*EYE*
*Mascara:* clinique double lash
*Primer/Base:* ---------
*Eyeshadow:* MAC or jane eyezings
*Cream Eyeshadow:* ---------
*Liner (pencil):* maybelline expert eyes
*Liner (liquid):* jane
*Liner (gel):* -----------

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* burts bees
*Primer:* -------
*Lip Liner:* any
*Lipstick:* rimmel
*Lip Gloss:* diorkiss or naturistics miss kiss lip pens

*Tools*

*Brushes:* no name walmart brushes
*Eyelash Curler:* N.Y.C. or revlon

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* ----------
*Base Coat:* ----------
*Top Coat:* rimmel clear nail polish
*Polish* rimmel


----------



## stevoulina (Dec 25, 2006)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Oriflame Blueberry Face Wash
*Toner/astringent:* Garnier Pure Face Lotion
*Exfoliator:* Oriflame Gentle Face Scrub with Milk & Rice
*Moisturizer:* Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Oriflame Tea Tree Blemish Solver
*Mask:* 
*Sunscreen:* Johnson's Long-Lasting Sunscreen SPF15

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove, Fa and Palmolive
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* L'Oreal Exfotonic Body Scrub and Oriflame's Body Scrubs
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Oriflame Silk Body Lotion
*Hand Cream:* Oriflame's Hand Creams and Marks & Spencer Magnolia Hand Cream
*Foot Cream:* Any by Oriflame
*Sunscreen:* Johnson's Long-Lasting Spray SPF15

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Oriflame Birch Shampoo for Oily Hair
*Conditioner:* N/A
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Garnier Fructis Hair Style Hard Glue Extreme Gel
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Foundation in Natural Ivory
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer in Light to Neutral
*Concealer:* L'Oreal True Match Concealer in Warm Fair/Light
*Loose Powder:* Oriflame Fine Finish Loose Powder in Natural
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Blot Powder in Medium
*Powder Blush:* Seventeen, Maybelline, Oriflame
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Rimmel, Maybelline, Oriflame, Stila
*Highlighter:* N/A
*Bronzer:* Oriflame Giordani Gold Bronzing Pearls in Natural Radiance

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara and Maybelline Lash Expansion Waterproof Mascara
*Primer/Base:* ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base
*Eyeshadow:* Milani, Seventeen, Oriflame, L'Oreal
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* Prestige Waterproof Automatic Eyeliner in Black
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* N/A

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* N/A
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* Oriflame Lip Definer in Nude
*Lipstick:* Oriflame Crystal Lipstick in Crystal Rose
*Lip Gloss:* Seventeen Ultra Gloss, Revlon Super Lustrous, Seventeen Wet Lips, Rimmel Vinyl Wear, Stila Lip Glaze Duo in Midnight Bloom, Oriflame's Lip Glosses

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Sephora, Fancy, Oriflame
*Eyelash Curler:* N/A

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Oriflame Nail & Cuticle Fortifier (it's liquid though, not cream)
*Base Coat:* Oriflame Weak Nail Hardener
*Top Coat:* Oriflame Long Wear Gloss Coat
*Polish* Oriflame, Revlon and L'Oreal

Nice Poll!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 26, 2006)

Skincare

Cleanser: Shiseido White Lucent Brightening Cleansing Foam
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: Laura Mercier Face Polish
Moisturizer: Bobbi Brown Enriched Face Base
Eye Cream: Laura Mercier Eyedration
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): N/A
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: N/A
Hand Cream: Shiseido
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care

Shampoo: Garnier Fructis
Conditioner: Garnier Fructis
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: N/A
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup

FACE
Primer: N/A
Foundation: N/A
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage
Loose Powder: Laura Mercier Translucent
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: N/A
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: Laura Mercier

EYE
Mascara: N/A
Primer/Base: N/A
Eyeshadow: N/A
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): N/A
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): n/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Soft Lips
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: n/A
Lipstick: N/A
Lip Gloss: Laura Mercier Lip Glace

Tools

Brushes: N/A
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: N/A


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 26, 2006)

Skincare

Cleanser: LUSH Coalface
Toner/astringent: LUSH Tea Tree Water Facial Toner
Exfoliator: MAC Microfine Refinisher
Moisturizer: Neutrogena SPF 15 (?) Moisturizer
Eye Cream: n/a
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: Clearasil something something something.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Comes in a white tube with a blue top
Mask: n/a
Sunscreen: in my moisturizer (so much so that the darn thing smells like sunscreen)

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Victoria's Secret in Romantic Wish
Cleanser (bar): LUSH's Coalface
Scrub: Victoria's Secret in Romantic Wish
Lotion/Body Cream: Victoria's Secret in Romantic Wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hand Cream: L'Occitane
Foot Cream: L'Occitane (although I use the hand creme for feet too.  
Sunscreen: Banana Boat

Hair Care

Shampoo: Garnier Nutrisse or Pantene Pro-V in Brunette Expressions
Conditioner: Garnier Nutrisse or Pantene Pro-V in Brunette Expressions
Conditioning Treatment: Garnier Nutrisse hair mask thingie
Leave In Conditioner: n/a
Volumizer: n/a (pfft.  If I had more volume, my head would be the size of a VW Beetle)
Styling Products: n/a
Hairspray: n/a Whatever's on sale
At Home Dye: Feria in whatever color I feel like being that month

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Foundation: MAC SFF in NC30
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish Concealor Palette
Loose Powder: MAC Invisible Set Powder
Pressed Powder: MAC MSF in Medium
Powder Blush: MAC in Desirious
Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
Highlighter: MAC MSF in Shimpagne or that new one with the white and blue.  That came out purty
Bronzer: MAC in Refined Golden

EYE
Mascara: MAC Loud Lash in Noisy Black
Primer/Base: MAC Paints
Eyeshadow: MAC 
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): MAC Powerpoint pencils
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: MAC Lip Conditioner in SPF 15
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: n/a
Lipstick: MAC or Clinique
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses Lip Glasses and Victoria Secret Very Sexy Lipgloss

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: this cheap Japanese one that I found at Long's.

Nails

Cuticle Cream: AVON
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI
Polish: OPI


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 27, 2006)

ooh how fun...

Skincare

Cleanser: Chanel radiance cleansing foam
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: Chanel maximum radiance exfoliating gel
Moisturizer: Chanel maximum radiance cream
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Lush cupcake
Sunscreen: Nivea

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Lush happy hippy showergel
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: St Ives apricot scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Lush karma cream
Hand Cream: Lush smitten
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: Nivea

Hair Care

Shampoo: John Frieda Brilliant brunette volumising shampoo
Conditioner: John Frieda Brilliant brunette moisturising conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Herbal essences masque
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: TGI Bed head after party smoothing cream
Hairspray: Loreal elnett
At Home Dye: Loreal feria

Makeup

FACE
Primer: N/A
Foundation: MAC Studio fix C2
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Ysl Touche eclat
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: MAC Select sheer
Powder Blush: MAC, Nars
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC Glimmershimmer
Highlighter: MAC strobe cream
Bronzer: N/A

EYE
Mascara: MAC Pro longlash/Zoomlash
Primer/Base: MAC Prep + Prime
Eyeshadow: MAC eyeshadow/pigments, Urban Decay eyeshadows, Barry M dazzle dust
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): MAC Eye khol
Liner (liquid): MAC liquid eyeliner
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: MAC Tlc,
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC, Nars
Lipstick: MAC, Nars
Lip Gloss: Urban decay lip gunk, Mac lipglass/lipgelee, Too faced lip injection, Lancome juicy tubes

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Lush Lemony flutter
Base Coat: MAC Underlaquer
Top Coat: MAC Overlaquer
Polish: MAC, Lancome juicy vernis, Barry M Nail paint


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 27, 2006)

Skincare
Cleanser: L'oreal Nutri-Pure Self Foaming Cleanser
Toner/astringent: Biore Deep Pore Cleanser Toner
Exfoliator: ------------
Moisturizer: Philosophy Hope in a Jar
Eye Cream: -------------
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: -------------
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: ------------
Blemish Treatment: -------------
Mask: Biore Self Heating Mask
Sunscreen: -------------

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Suave Shower Gel
Cleanser (bar): Lush Sandstone Soap
Scrub: BBW Aromatherpy
Lotion/Body Cream: Plain ole' Cocoa Butter
Hand Cream: ------------
Foot Cream: ------------
Sunscreen: ------------

Hair Care
Shampoo: Head and Shoulders
Conditioner: Pantene Pro-V Classic Care
Conditioning Treatment: ------------
Leave In Conditioner: Breck *for Kids* Spray Leave In Condition in Strawberry Melon - I love this stuff, it's from Dollar Tree (I used to work there)
Volumizer: -----------
Styling Products: ------------
Hairspray: ------------
At Home Dye: -----------

Makeup

FACE
Primer: ------------
Foundation: Mary Kay Medium Coverage Foundation
Tinted Moisturizer: Wet N Wild Ultimate Sheer Tinted Moisturizer
Concealer: Clinique Line Smoothing Concealer
Loose Powder: ------------
Pressed Powder: Aziza (again, from the Dollar Tree but by far, the best pressed powder I've ever used, been using since 5th grade, I'm now in 12th grade)
Powder Blush: MAC Margin
Cream/Gel Blush: Prestige
Highlighter: MAC MSF
Bronzer: Revlon or MAC MSF in Gold Deposit

EYE
Mascara: Lancome L' Extreme
Primer/Base: MAC Paints and Shadesticks
Eyeshadow: MAC Shadows
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): Avon Glimmersticks
Liner (liquid): Wet N Wild
Liner (gel): -----------

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Blistex
Primer: -----------
Lip Liner: Estee Lauder
Lipstick: MAC and Estee Lauder
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglasses

Tools
Brushes: Essence of Beauty
Eyelash Curler: Shu Umera 

Nails
Cuticle Cream: ----------
Base Coat: -----------
Top Coat: Sally Hansen Insta-Dry
Polish: OPI, Revlon, Maybelline Colorama


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 27, 2006)

Skincare

Cleanser: Dove Foaming Cleanser for Sensitive Skin
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: Olay Daily Facials Exfoliating Cream
Moisturizer: Cetaphil moisturizing cream
Eye Cream: Olay Rengerist Eye Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Olay Total Effects
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: Mary Kay Anti-aging eye firming cream
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Olay Daily Facials Deep Cleansing Mask
Sunscreen: N/A

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser
Cleanser (bar): Dove Unscented
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Cetaphil
Hand Cream: Cetaphil Cream
Foot Cream: The Body Shop's Peppermint foot lotion
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care

Shampoo: L'Anza
Conditioner: L'Anza
Conditioning Treatment: NouNou Hair Mask
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Prive straightening serum, glossing serum, grooming cream, and Brocato curling cream
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A 

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Nars Primer
Foundation: Bare Minerals, Everyday Minerals
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder: Bare Minerals Mineral Veil, E.M Finishing Dust
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: Nars, Smashbox
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC Hush CCB
Bronzer: N/A

EYE
Mascara: N/A
Primer/Base: Mary Kay eye primer
Eyeshadow: MAC, Makeup forever
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): N/A
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Carmex, Rosebud lip salve
Primer: Mary Kay anti-aging primer
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: MAC, Bobbie Brown
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses,  Lip Glasses

Tools

Brushes: MAC, Sonia Kashik
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Burt's Bees Lemon Cuticle cream
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI Quick Dry
Polish O.P.I., Essie


----------



## mellimello (Dec 27, 2006)

I love this idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Skincare*

*Cleanser*: Neutrogena Pure Glow cleansing pads
*Toner/astringent*: Proactiv Revitalizing Tone
*Exfoliator*: St. Ives Apricot Scrub for sensitive skin
*Moisturizer*: Clinique Superdefense Triple Action SPF 25 Moisturizer
*Eye Cream*: Clinique All About Eyes (Rich)
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product*: Estee Lauder Perfectionist [CP+] with Polycollagen Peptides Corrective Serum
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product*: Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Eye Creme
*Blemish Treatment*: Differin Cream
*Mask*: Queen Helen Mint Julep Mask
*Sunscreen*: N/A since its in my moisturizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid)*: Olay Body Ultra Moisture with Shea Butter
*Cleanser (bar)*: N/A
*Scrub*: B&BW Sweet Pea Sugar Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream*: Jergens Ultra Healing Lotion and B&BW Sweet Pea or Japanese Cherry Blossom lotion
*Hand Cream*: Eucerin Plus Intensive Repair Hand Creme
*Foot Cream*: philosophy Soul Owner
*Sunscreen*: Coppertone Sport sunscreen

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo*: Redken All Soft
*Conditioner*: Redken All Soft
*Conditioning Treatment*: Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat & Ojon Restorive Hair Treatment
*Leave In Conditioner*: Redken Smooth Down Detangling Creme Leave-In Conditioner
*Volumizer*: Jonathan Product - Create Volume
*Styling Products*: Got2B Playful Playful Texturizing Creme Pomade, Jonathan Product - Dirt, Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide, Frederic Fekkai Glossing Creme, Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo
*Hairspray*: Frederic Fekkai Sheer Hold Hairspray
*At Home Dye*: N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer*: Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer SPF 15 With Dermaxyl Complex
*Foundation*: bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation & MAC Studio Fix Powder
*Tinted Moisturizer*: Sephora Tinted Moisturizer
*Concealer*: MAC Studio Touch Up Stick
*Loose Powder*: N/A
*Pressed Powder*: Benefit Get Even
*Powder Blush*: NARS Blush/Bronzer Duos, MAC Powder Blush & CARGO BeachBlush
*Cream/Gel Blush*: Clinique Gel Blush
*Highlighter*: MAC Mineralized Skinfinish
*Bronzer*: Benefit Hoola & NARS Bronzing Powder in Laguna

*EYE*
*Mascara*: Cover Girl Lash Exact & Chanel Inimitable
*Primer/Base*: Urban Decay Primer Potion & MAC Shadesticks
*Eyeshadow*: MAC Eyeshadows & Pigments, Smashbox Single Eyeshadows, NARS Eyeshadow Duos, CARGO Eyeshadow
*Cream Eyeshadow*: Sephora Eye Dew
*Liner (pencil)*: MAC Eye Kohl
*Liner (liquid)*: MAC LiquidLast Liner
*Liner (gel)*: MAC Fluidlines & Stila Smudgepots

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm*: Chapstick Medicated, MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner & Rosebud Salve
*Primer*: Smashbox Lid & Lip Primer
*Lip Liner*: MAC Cremestick Liner
*Lipstick*: MAC Lipstick, Chanel Infrarouge Whisperlight Lipstick, Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey, Clinique Colour Surge Butter Shine Lipstick, MAC Pro Long Wear Lustre
*Lip Gloss*: MAC Lustreglass, Lipglass & Lipgelee, Benefit Benetint Pocket Pal, Smashbox Lip Gloss

*Tools*

*Brushes*: MAC Brushes & Sephora Collection/Professional Brushes, philosophy Brushes
*Eyelash Curler*: Tweezerman Deluxe Eyelash Curler

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream*: Sephora Cuticle Care Pen
*Base Coat*: Paul & Joe Base Coat
*Top Coat*: Sally Hansen No Chip Top Coat
*Polish*: OPI Nail Polish & Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color


----------



## ambidextrous (Dec 28, 2006)

Skincare

Cleanser: Biotherm Hydro Detoxifying Mousse
Toner/astringent: Lush Eau Roma Water
Exfoliator: Neutrogena Visibly Refined 
Moisturizer: Weleda Almond Cream
Blemish Treatment: The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Stick
Mask: selfmade Aspirin Mask
Sunscreen: Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Cream SPF 55 

Body Care

Cleanser (bar): Lush Honey I washed the Kids
Lotion/Body Cream: The Body Shop Golden Apple Body Butter
Hand Cream: Neutrogena
Sunscreen: Sundance Sensitive

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Cream, MAC Prep + Prime Skin
Foundation: Chanel Double Perfection Compact
Concealer: Shiseido Le Maquillage
Loose Powder: T. LeClerc Banane
Pressed Powder: Giorgio Armani Silk Foundation Powder
Powder Blush: NARS Sin
Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder

EYE
Mascara: Helena Rubinstein Long Lash Mascara
Primer/Base: MAC Shadestick
Eyeshadow: MAC e/s, Giorgio Armani e/s, MAC Pigments
Liner (pencil): Chanel Eye Khol in Marine, Look by Bipa Black Khol
Liner (glitter): Cybercolors in gold with holographic glitter

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: The Body Shop Honey 
Lip Liner: MAC Subculture
Lipstick: Giorgio Armani Mania Lipstick #1, MAC l/s in Tanarama
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglass in Luminary, Chanel Glossimer in Volage

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemera

Nails

Base Coat: OPI Start to Finish
Top Coat: OPI Start to Finish
Polish: OPI


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 28, 2006)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* MAC Cleanse-off oil
*Toner/astringent:* Neutragena Pore Minimizing
*Exfoliator:* MAC Scrub Mask (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*Moisturizer:* EVOO
*Eye Cream:* Benefit Eye-con
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* n/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* n/a
*Blemish Treatment:* n/a
*Mask:* see Exfoliator
*Sunscreen:* no loyalty

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove Deep Moisture (also like Philosophy Pure Grace) 
*Cleanser (bar):* n/a
*Scrub:* homemade
*Lotion/Body Cream:* EVOO
*Hand Cream:* homemade
*Foot Cream:* Blu Goo Emu Oil
*Sunscreen:* not loyal

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx 
*Conditioner:* Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx
*Conditioning Treatment:* Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx
*Leave In Conditioner:* n/a
*Volumizer:* Paul Mitchell
*Styling Products:* n/a
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* n/a

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Prep + Prime 
*Foundation:* Kevin Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Studio Finish
*Loose Powder:* n/a
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Select Sheer Pressed
*Powder Blush:* Armani Sheer #9
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Armani Sheer #4
*Highlighter:* Armani Fluid Sheer #2
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* not loyal in quest for HG
*Primer/Base:* EDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* n/a
*Liner (pencil):* Rimmel Kajals
*Liner (liquid):* MAC Liquidlast
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Aquaphor
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC pencils - Burgandy, Whirl, Quartz
*Lipstick:* MAC or Chanel or Armani
*Lip Gloss:* Lip Glasses, Glossimers, Armani

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Umera

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* n/a
*Base Coat:* whatever the salon uses
*Top Coat:* Seche Vite
*Polish* O.P.I., Essie


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 29, 2006)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Baby Wash
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* N/A
*Moisturizer:* Cetaphil
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* N/A...but my sister gets a prescription that's really good (erythromycin?)
*Mask:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* Oil of Olay 

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* N/A
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Cetaphil
*Hand Cream:* N/A
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Dove
*Conditioner:* Dove
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* N/A
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* Beyond the Zone

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* N/A
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* MAC
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* N/A
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Lancome
*Primer/Base:* MAC
*Eyeshadow:* MAC 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* N/A
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC 

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* N/A
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* Loreal
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* N/A

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Artist brushes from Michael's
*Eyelash Curler:* Revlon

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish:* Petites!


----------



## redambition (Dec 29, 2006)

It's been a year of Dermalogica discovery for me...

*Cleanser:* Dermalogica Ultracalming Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Jurlique Rosewater Freshener and Dermalogica Soothing Protection Spray
*Exfoliator:* Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Moisturizer:* Nivea Optimal Protection Daily Moisturiser
*Eye Cream:* Nivea Aqua Sensation Anti-Shadow Eye Cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Skin Doctors Zit Zapper
*Mask:* Lush Cosmetic Warrior
*Sunscreen:* It's in my moisturiser! or else Sun Sense 30+ Face Milk

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Body Shop Grape Seed Shower Gel
*Cleanser (bar):* Lush Fresh Farmacy
*Scrub:* My Body scrubber gloves!
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Revlon Natural Honey Lotion
*Hand Cream:* Natio Hand Cream
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* Sun Sense 30+ Low Irritant

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Tresemme Vitamin C Deep Cleansing
*Conditioner:* Tresemme Pro Vitamin B5 and Aloe Remoisturising Conditioner (what a mouthful...)
*Conditioning Treatment:* Vita 5 CPR Phase 1 (rocks my socks)
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Tresemme Silk Shine Straightener
*Hairspray:* Generic Supermarket Brand medium hold hairspray
*At Home Dye:* NA

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A - Although I am about to try Napoleon
*Foundation:* MAC Studio Tech
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Select Cover up and Studio Finish
*Loose Powder:* MAC Select Sheer
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Blot
*Powder Blush:* MAC Tenderling
*Cream/Gel Blush:* MAC Sweet William
*Highlighter:* Benefit High Beam
*Bronzer:* The Body Shop Brush on Beads in Buff

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Benefit BadGal Lash
*Primer/Base:* Mac Bare Canvas Paint
*Eyeshadow:* MAC Shroom
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoints
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* THe Body Shop Vitamin E Lip Balm
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* Australis
*Lipstick:* MAC Ruby Woo
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lip Gelee in Slicked Pink

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC and Bloom
*Eyelash Curler:* ModelCo LashWand

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Bloom Cuticle Oil
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* OPI Rapidry 
*Polish:* OPI Flashbulb Fuschia


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 29, 2006)

*Cleanser:* Garnier Clean and Soft Rose Make-up remover wipes
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* Olay daily thermal skin polisher
*Moisturizer:* Elizabeth ArdenEight hour cream at the moment
*Eye Cream:*  Dior capture - eye
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Dior capture moisture cream
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Benefit Ka-Pow
*Mask:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* Garnier factor 50+ Face (I like to stay pale!)

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Soap and Glory Clean on me shower gel
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* Soap and Glory Flake away scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* St.Ives 24 hour moisture cream
*Hand Cream:* Soap and Glory Hand food
*Foot Cream:* Botanics lavender foot cream
*Sunscreen:* Garnier factor 50+

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* John Frieda Sheer blonde 
*Conditioner:*  John Frieda Sheer blonde
*Conditioning Treatment:* N\A
*Leave In Conditioner:* Charles Worthington
*Volumizer:* N/A (I don't need one!)
*Styling Products:* Charles Worthington Blow dry balm
*Hairspray:* TiGi
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A 
*Foundation:* Revlon colorstay
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Dior Skinflash
*Loose Powder:* Loreal
*Pressed Powder:* Benefit Some Kinda Gorgeous
*Powder Blush:* Too faced
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* Dior skinflash
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Benefit Bad Gal
*Primer/Base:* Urban decay primer potion
*Eyeshadow:* Prestige 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoints
*Liner (liquid):* MAC liquidlast
*Liner (gel):* MAC fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Palmers cocoa butter lip balm
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC lip pencil
*Lipstick:* MAC - Ruby Woo
*Lip Gloss:* MAC lip varnish - Autobody Red

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Just generic ones mostly.  
*Eyelash Curler:* Tweezerman

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* Loreal Manicure set
*Top Coat:* Loreal manicure set
*Polish:* Barry M


----------



## London1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Skincare

Cleanser: Dr. Hauschka Cleansing Milk
Toner/astringent: Dr. Hauschka Toner &/or Rhythmic Night Conditioner
Exfoliator: Dr. Hauschka Cleansing Cream
Moisturizer: Dr Hauschka Rose Cream &/or Weleda Rose Oil Capsules
Eye Cream: Dr. H Daily Revitalizing Eye Cream & or Eye Contour Day Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Renova
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: Renova or MD Forte Eye 
Blemish Treatment: N/A but trying to find a good one
Mask: Dr. H Firming Mask & Moisturizing Mask
Sunscreen: My foundation has sun screen in it

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): BBW Warm Vanilla Sugar scrub
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: BBW Warm Vanilla Sugar scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Weleda Calendula
Hand Cream: Weleda Skin Food
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care

Shampoo: Frederic Fekkai Glossing Shampoo
Conditioner: Frederic Fekkai Glossing Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: AESOP Rose Mask Leave in treatment
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Phyto 7 & Phytodefrisant Relaxing Balm
Hairspray: Artec textureline pump spray
At Home Dye: N/A - salon done

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Laura Mercier Primer
Foundation: Chanel Vitalumiere
Tinted Moisturizer: Bobbi Brown/Becca
Concealer: Cle de peau 
Loose Powder: Becca Sesame
Pressed Powder: MAC Skinfinish Medium
Powder Blush: MAC
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC
Highlighter: MAC MSF's
Bronzer: Elizabeth Arden

EYE
Mascara: Lancome L'Extreme
Primer/Base: MAC 
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC 
Liner (pencil): N/A
Liner (liquid): Chanel
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Prada Balm
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC
Lipstick: MAC/Trish McEvoy
Lip Gloss: Lip Glasses

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Bobbi Brown

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Seche Vite Base Coat
Top Coat: Seche Vite Top Coat
Polish O.P.I., Nicole


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 16, 2007)

Skincare

Cleanser: Neutrogena Acne Stress Control Power-Clear Scrub
Toner/astringent: SeaBreeze
Exfoliator: good skin polished skin gentle exfoliator
Moisturizer: Neutrogena combination skin spf 25
Eye Cream:N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Orgins Spot remover
Mask: Queen Helen Mint Julep Mask
Sunscreen: In my moisturizer
Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Bath and body works Cucumber and melon
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub:100% Pure (Bath and body) works Peach Body Scrub  
Lotion/Body Cream: Bath and body works cucumber and melon 
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: Eucerin intensive repair foot creme
Sunscreen: Banana boat Ultra block spf 30 

Hair Care

Shampoo: Aveda Be Curly shampoo
Conditioner: Aveda Be Curly Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Sunsilk Hydra TLC Treament
Leave In Conditioner:N/A
Volumizer: N/a
Styling Products: Aveda Be Curly Curl Enhancer and Be Curly Curl Control
Hairspray:Aveda Air Control (Doesn't use this a lot tho)
At Home Dye: N/a

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
Foundation: Mac Studio fix fluid 
Tinted Moisturizer: Sephora Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15 
Concealer: physicians formula Mineral Wear Mineral Cream Concealer  
Loose Powder: Mac loose blot powder
Pressed Powder: MAC Skinfinish Medium
Powder Blush: Nars Amour
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC ladyblush
Highlighter: MAC MsF
Bronzer: Mac golden

EYE
Mascara: Prescriptives Lash envy
Primer/Base: Urban decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC
Liner (pencil): Too faced Lava 
Liner (liquid): N/a
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Too faced bunny balm
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Revlon clear
Lipstick: Mac
Lip Gloss: Mac lipglass/lipgelee

Tools

Brushes: MAC/ too faced
Eyelash Curler: Revlon

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/a
Top Coat: N/a
Polish: N/a


----------



## jenii (Mar 16, 2007)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel
*Toner/astringent:* Thayer's!
*Exfoliator:* Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Moisturizer:* Dermalogica Active Moist
*Eye Cream:* Dermalogica Total Eye Care
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Something called Scar Zone A that I got at Rite Aid.
*Mask:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* Dermalogica Solar Defense Booster

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* N/A
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove Nutrium
*Scrub:* N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream:* N/A
*Hand Cream:* Neutrogena Fast Absorbing
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Fresh Concepts Rejuicinator
*Conditioner:* Fresh Concepts Bananarama
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* La Bella Super Spikes gel, Fresh Concepts Plum Straight
*Hairspray:* Joico Ice Blast
*At Home Dye:* Directions, Midnight Blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox Photofinish Primer
*Foundation:* Alima Cosmetics, C2
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Laura Mercier oil-free
*Concealer:* Everyday Minerals multi-tasking
*Loose Powder:* Everyday Minerals silk dust
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* MAC (Well Dressed)
*Cream/Gel Blush:* MAC (Lilicent)
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF (Shimpagne or Lightscapade)
*Bronzer:* NARS Laguna

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Max Factor Lash Perfection, dark blue
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints
*Eyeshadow:* MAC
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint (Buried Treasure)
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Smith's Minted Rose
*Primer:* MAC P+P Lip
*Lip Liner:* MAC Cremestick
*Lipstick:* NARS
*Lip Gloss:* YSL Golden Gloss

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Tweezerman Super Curl

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Don't know the brand, just some generic one from Sally's.
*Base Coat:* Rock Hard
*Top Coat:* Rock Hard
*Polish:* OPI, Hard Candy, and MAC


----------



## kalice (Mar 16, 2007)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Marcelle Aquaelle Purifying Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Marcelle Oil-Free Toner
*Exfoliator:* Yves Rocher face scrub
*Moisturizer:* Aveeno skin brightening lotion
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* 70% ethanol
*Mask:* Oil of Olay Clay Mask
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* N/A
*Cleanser (bar):* Ivory soap
*Scrub:* None
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Aveeno soothing lotion
*Hand Cream:* as above
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Got2be unglued 
*Conditioner:* Aussie 3 Minute miracle
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* John Fredia hair-ease serum
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* Studio Fix NC30/30
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Studio Fix Cream C25 SPF25
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* Physicans Formula pressed powder in translucent
*Powder Blush:* Loreal Tender Blusher in Tender Coral
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Bliss Labs Ink Pink Cheek Balm
*Highlighter:* shimpange msf
*Bronzer:* shooting star msf

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Physicans Formula lash in a tube
*Primer/Base:* UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC, Annabelle
*Cream Eyeshadow:* Urban Decay
*Liner (pencil):* Maybelline brow and eye duo (HG)
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* N/A

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* N/A
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* N/A
*Lip Gloss:* MAC, Rimmel, Prestige, Revlon

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Studio Basics, Bare Essentuals, Annabelle
*Eyelash Curler:* Lacrosse

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Burts Bees
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* N/A


----------



## astronaut (Mar 17, 2007)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Biore Warming Blackhead Fighting Cream Cleanser (If I have a pimple or two or three, this cleanser gently "pops" them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*Toner/astringent:* Biore (it has that biore smell, I love it)
*Exfoliator:* St. Ives Apricot Scrub! (I just recently bought this this week and it makes my skin soooo smooth)
*Moisturizer:* Pure Focus Gel Cream (I'm probably not going to use this anymore, it's too expensive)
*Eye Cream:* Clinique All About Eyes
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Clearasil Daily Acne Control Vanishing Cream
*Mask:* Biore Shine Control Clay Mask. (I'm using Got 2 B Avocado clay mask at the moment though)
*Sunscreen:* Biore Pore Minimizing Lightweight Moisturizer (I wear this when I don't wear makeup and I wear the Lancome moisurizer with. I think I'll start to replace the Lancome one with this when it runs out)

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Neutrogena Body Clear Body Scrub (backneee ahhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*Cleanser (bar):* Olay 
*Scrub:* Neutrogena Body Clear Body Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* N/A (too lazy to use lotion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*Hand Cream:* Bath and Body Works Black Raspberry Vanilla antibacterial hand lotion
*Foot Cream:* N/A (I don't... even though I should because they're a mess!)
*Sunscreen:* Copperton

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Garnier Fructis Anti Dandruff 2-in-1
*Conditioner:* N/A (too lazy to use conditioner, hence the 2-in-1 shampoo)
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A 
*Leave In Conditioner:*  N/A (I used to use Pantene Pro V's spray leave in conditioner)
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* N/A (I don't style my hair usually because it makes my hair feel cruddy, and plus I don't have time)
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A (I don't dye my hair anymore)

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox Photofinish Primer spf 15
*Foundation:* Everyday Minerals Semi-Matte Foundation
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Everyday Minerals Concealer
*Loose Powder:* Everyday Minerals Silk Dust
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* Everyday Minerals Siesta
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* Everyday Minerals Light Pink
*Bronzer:* Everyday Minerals Soft Bronzer

*EYE*
*Mascara:* N/A (I have yet to find my HG)
*Primer/Base:* Urban Decay Primer Potion
*Eyeshadow:* Urban Decay
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* N/A (pencils don't work with my Asian eyes)
*Liner (liquid):* Clinique (been using this for about 4-5 years but I started using Fluidline...)
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Chapstick medicated
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* NYX (to cheap to using anything else at the moment)
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC lipglass

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Urban Decay (I only have 1 shadow brush that I barely use though lol) & Too Faced. (Synthetic brushes are the kindest to my skin)
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura 

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* N/A


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 18, 2007)

This post is a BRILLIANT idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, I figured I'd help you guys out a little more by adding this: I'm an NW15 with very oily/acne prone skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Skincare

Cleanser: Dermatologica Anti Bac Face Wash
Toner/astringent: Dermatologica Multi-Active Toner
Exfoliator: Dermatologica Skin Prep Scrub
Moisturizer: Dermatologica Oil Control Lotion
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Acne Free Terminator
Mask: Dermatologica Skin Refining Mask
Sunscreen: N/A

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Philosophy Sugar Cookie Body Wash & Caress Tahitan Renewal (tie)
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: N/A
Hand Cream: Hemp Hand Lotion
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care
Shampoo: Tigi Catwalk Oatmeal & Honey Shampoo
Conditioner: Tigi Catwalk Oatmeal & Honey Shampoo
Conditioning Treatment: Redken Butter Treat
Leave In Conditioner: Dove Spray-In Conditoner
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Tigi Shine Spray
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: Laura Gellar Spackle
Foundation: MAC Studio Tech NW15
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: Nars Blush in Orgasm
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

EYE
Mascara: Bare Escentials Big Tease Mascara
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer
Eyeshadow: MAC & Urban Decay E/s (tie)
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): MAC Technokohl
Liner (liquid): Urban Decay
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bees Beeswax Balm
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC L/L in Subculture
Lipstick: MAC L/S in Blankety
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipgelee

Tools
Brushes: Sephora Bronzer Brush
Eyelash Curler: They all seem to work the same to me

Nails
Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: N/A


----------



## becca (Mar 18, 2007)

Hope you know all the brands, because I live in germany.*

Skincare*

Cleanser: AOK
Toner/astringent: AOK
Exfoliator: Nivea
Moisturizer: Shiseido
Eye Cream: Alverde
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment:Origins Spot remover
Mask: Origins out of trouble
Sunscreen: N/A

* Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): totally different
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: Korres scrub soap
Lotion/Body Cream: The body shop body butter
Hand Cream: different
Foot Cream: Weleda
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Tigi Catwalk Oatmeal & Honey Shampoo
Conditioner: Tigi Catwalk Oatmeal & Honey Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: The Body Shop
Leave In Conditioner: GlissKur
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: N/A
Hairspray: Taft
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
FACE
Primer: N/A but want to try Smashbox Photo Finish
Foundation: Armani Matte silk or YSL perfect touch
Tinted Moisturizer: Neutrogena Healthy Skin enhancer
Concealer: becca compact concealer
Loose Powder: T. Le Clerk in banana
Pressed Powder: Mac Blot
Powder Blush: SO many different...
Cream/Gel Blush: tarte cheek stains
Highlighter: Mac MSF
Bronzer: Neutrogena

EYE
Mascara: Full N Soft or Lash Queen
Primer/Base: UDPP or ArtDeco
Eyeshadow: MAC e/s and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: Calvin klein or Paints
Liner (pencil): MAC powerpoints
Liner (liquid): liquidlast liner
Liner (gel): fluidliner

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: 100% shea butter
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: The Body Shop 
Lipstick: Guerlain
Lip Gloss: Givenchy

Tools
Brushes: Mac or Shu Uemura
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

Nails
Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Maybelline Nail whitener
Top Coat: Essie to dry for
Polish: Mac


----------



## liv (Mar 18, 2007)

Skincare

Cleanser: Philosophy Purity Made Simple
Toner/astringent: --
Exfoliator: Alpha Hydrox AHA Souffle 
Moisturizer: Cetaphil moisturizing cream/Philosophy Hope in a Jar
Eye Cream: ( I just use Hope in a Jar here too =])
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: --
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: --
Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque
Sunscreen: Philosophy When Hope is Not Enough SPF

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Philosophy Amazing Grace, BBW Aromatherapy, BBW Temptations
Cleanser (bar): Dove Beauty Bar
Scrub: Origins 
Lotion/Body Cream: BBW (various scents), Philosophy, Palmer's Cocoa Butter
Hand Cream: BBW
Foot Cream: Bag Balm
Sunscreen: Lubriderm SPF lotion

Hair Care

Shampoo: Tigi Oatmeal and Honey
Conditioner: Tigi Oatmeal and Honey
Conditioning Treatment: Biolage Conditioning Balm
Leave In Conditioner: BBW Bio leave in conditioner 
Volumizer: Rusk Texture Spray(can't remember full name at the moment)
Styling Products: Matrix Shaping Creme 
Hairspray: BBW Bio hairspray
At Home Dye: n/a

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Philosophy The Present
Foundation: MAC Satinfinish, Bare Minerals, sometimes Revlon Colorstay
Tinted Moisturizer: Vital Radiance Line-Smoothing(disc. by Revlon, surprisingly good!)
Concealer: MAC Moisturecover
Loose Powder: L'Oreal Translucide, BE Mineral Veil
Pressed Powder: MAC Studio Fix
Powder Blush: MAC, L'Oreal Blush Delices, Milani, I like so many different ones.
Cream/Gel Blush: --
Highlighter: MAC Beauty Powders, Wet'n'Wild All over Shimmer and Acapulco Glow powders
Bronzer: Sugar Tropic Tan (very lightly applied with MAC 187 = perfection)

EYE
Mascara: Max Factor Lash Perfection
Primer/Base: Almay Bright Eyes cream e/s
Eyeshadow: MAC, Milani, Bonne Bell quads, Urban Decay, Stila
Cream Eyeshadow: Almay Bright Eyes 
Liner (pencil): Revlon Colorstay
Liner (liquid): --
Liner (gel): --

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bees (in tin), Philosophy Kiss Me, Clinique Superbalm, Palmer's Cocoa Butter stick, good ol' Lipsmackers
Primer: n/a
Lip Liner: n/a
Lipstick: MAC Faux, Plink, L'oreal Colorjuice lipsticks, various others 
Lip Gloss: MAC VGV lipglass, VS, BE Buxom Lips, various others 

Tools

Brushes: MAC 187, BE Heavenly, Essence of Beauty Kabuki, Essence of Beauty eyeshadow brushes (all are awesome!)
Eyelash Curler: n/a

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Nivea Creme
Base Coat: n/a
Top Coat: n/a
Polish O.P.I., Revlon, L'Oreal


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 21, 2007)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Aveeno Pads (radiance something... it's late here)
*Toner/astringent:* Clinique Ultra Gentle
*Exfoliator:* St. Ives Apricot
*Moisturizer:* Aveda Kinetics Lotion
*Eye Cream:* Clinique All About Eyes
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Neutrogena 8 hr
*Mask:* Shiseido White Lucent Mask
*Sunscreen:* Clinique Triple Action Moisturizer

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* CO Bigelo Unscented
*Cleanser (bar):* L'Occaintane in Cinammon Orange
*Scrub:* St. Ives Apricot Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* CO Bigelow in Rosemary and Mint
*Hand Cream:* Burts Bees Hand Salve
*Foot Cream:* Burts Bees Hand Salve
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena SPF 35

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Aveda Sap Moss
*Conditioner:* Aveda Sap Moss
*Conditioning Treatment:* Aveda Sap Moss
*Leave In Conditioner:* Aveda Hair Elixir
*Volumizer:* Aveda Hair Tonic
*Styling Products:* Bedhead Mastermind (its like a putty)
*Hairspray:* Aussie Freeze! Spray
*At Home Dye:* Herbal Essences in Moroccan Night or 
Feria in Starry Night

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/a
*Foundation:* Aveda Inner Light 
*Tinted Moisturizer:* MAC Hyperreal Foundation
*Concealer:* Aveda Inner Light
*Loose Powder:* Prescriptives Magic Loose Powder
*Pressed Powder:* Physician's Formula Retro Glow
*Powder Blush:* Aveda Petal Blush in Apricot Glow
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Too Faced Blush Bouquet
*Highlighter:* Wet 'N Wild Shimmer Creme in St. Tropez
*Bronzer:* Too Faced Carribean in a Compact

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Maybelline Lash Discovery
*Primer/Base:* HIP Eye Color Extender
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* Neutrogena MISC.
*Liner (pencil):* Naturalistics
*Liner (liquid):* Estee Lauder Pure Color Liner
*Liner (gel):* Stila Smudgepots

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Burt's Bees/Rosebud Salve
*Primer:* Clinique Wrinkle Stick
*Lip Liner:* Rimmel
*Lipstick:* Rimmel
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipglass and Clinique

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Aveda
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Umera 

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Burt's Bees Lemon Cuticle Butter
*Base Coat:* Sally Hansen Miracle Nail Growth
*Top Coat:* Out The Door 
*Polish* O.P.I., Essie, and Clinique


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a lot of "N/A"s b/c I haven't tried a lot of different products yet...I'm still new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, and $ vs. $$:

$=waiting on payday
$$=right after payday comes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash ($);Origins Checks & Balances($$)
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator: *N/A
*Moisturizer:* N/A
*Eye Cream:* Pond's defEYE something...can't think of it
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Murad Acne Spot Treatment
*Mask:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* Coppertone Faces SPF 30

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):*
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* Origins Pomegranate salt scrub (DC'd
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Jergens Shea Butter
*Hand Cream:* Jergens Ultra Healing
*Foot Cream:* Baby Oil Cream (Dollar store)
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Garnier Length & Strength ($); Joico Moisture Recovery ($$)
*Conditioner:* Same as shampoo
*Conditioning Treatment:* PM Supercharged Moisturizer
*Leave In Conditioner:* Joico Leave-In Reconstructor
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* CHI silk infusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* Revlon Colorsilk (Blue-Black)

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* MAC Stuido Fix Fluid
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Select Cover up
*Loose Powder:* MAC Select Sheer Loose
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Select Sheer Pressed
*Powder Blush:* Nars
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* N/A
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* N/A
*Primer/Base:* Urban Decay
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow: *N/A
*Liner (pencil):* Rimmel kohl
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Chapstick Shea Butter
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* N/A
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lustreglass

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Sonia Kashuk
*Eyelash Curler:* N/A

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* jojoba oil
*Base Coat:* OPI Nail Envy
*Top Coat:* Orly Won't Chip
*Polish* OPI


----------



## lobsteriffic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Facial Scrub
*Moisturizer:* Lise Watier..the green kind for oily skin..can't remember the name right now.
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Body Shop Tea Tree Essential Oil
*Mask:* Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Mask
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena SPF 45

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Neutrogena Body Clear Body Wash
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream:*  Oil of Olay
*Hand Cream:* Body Shop Vitamin E Hand Cream
*Foot Cream:* Oil of Olay
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena SPF 45

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Deva Curl No-Poo
*Conditioner:* Deva Curl Conditioner
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Aussie gel
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* Loreal Feria

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Prep & Prime
*Foundation:* MAC SFF
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Lise Watier
*Loose Powder:* MAC Select Sheer Loose Powder
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Studio Fix
*Powder Blush:* MAC
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* MAC Iridescent pressed powder
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Maybelline XXL
*Primer/Base:* MAC SS in Beige-ing
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint pencils
*Liner (liquid):* MAC Liquidlast
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Carmex
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipglasses

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* I'm not even sure of the brand of mine..it's OLD

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* Sally Hansen
*Top Coat:* Sally Hansen
*Polish* Sally Hansen


----------



## princess lissa (Mar 21, 2007)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* philosophy purity made simple
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* oil of olay
*Moisturizer:* philosophy hope in a jar
*Eye Cream:* philosophy hope in a tube
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* philosophy hope in a jar or when hope is not enough
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* Philosophy hope in a tube
*Blemish Treatment:* clean and clear blemish treatment
*Mask:* philosophy oxygen peel
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena SPF 45

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Oil of olay moisturinse
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* Bliss salt scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Kiehl's 
*Hand Cream:* Kiehl's
*Foot Cream:* Aquaphor
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena SPF 45

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Fredrick Fekkai
*Conditioner:* Fredrick Fekkai
*Conditioning Treatment:* Bedhead peppermint hair mask
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* Bedhead
*Styling Products:* Tigi bedhead or Jonathin product
*Hairspray:* Tigi
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox photofinish primer
*Foundation:* MAC spray foundation
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Studio Fix
*Powder Blush:* Nars orgasm
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* MAC Iridescent pressed powder
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Diorshow in black or blue
*Primer/Base:* MAC SS in Beige-ing
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint pencils
*Liner (liquid):* Chanel
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Chapstick
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* MAC or chanel
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipglasses or chanel glossimer

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shisiedo

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Bliss manicure's best friend, Burjois Cuticle oil
*Base Coat:* OPI base coat
*Top Coat:* Lippman on a clear day top coat
Polish: OPI, essie, MAC


----------



## belle_in_pink (Mar 28, 2007)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Clean&Clear, Olay Clarity, Neutrogena Deep Clean
*Toner/astringent:* L'oreal Pure Zone
*Exfoliator:* St. Ive's Apricot Scrub
*Moisturizer:* Olay Total Effects
*Eye Cream:* Garnier
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:*
*Blemish Treatment:* 
*Mask:* 
*Sunscreen:* 

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Body Shop, Dove
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove, Ivory
*Scrub:* local brand
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Nivea, Body Shop Body Butters
*Hand Cream:* Body Shop Body Butters
*Foot Cream:* Totally Nutty
*Sunscreen:* Coppertone Babies

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Sunsilk; Head&Shoulders
*Conditioner:* Sunsilk
*Conditioning Treatment:* Sunsilk
*Leave In Conditioner:* 
*Volumizer:* 
*Styling Products:* Kiehl's Silk Groom
*Hairspray:* 
*At Home Dye:* 

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse Foundation, Revlon Colorstay Active
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer, Nivea
*Concealer:* Body Shop
*Loose Powder:* T. Le Clerc
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Blot
*Powder Blush:* NARS
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF's; TheFaceShop Black Label Highlighter
*Bronzer:* The Body Shop Shimmerwaves in Bronze

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Maybelline Sky High Curves
*Primer/Base:* Urban Decay Primer Potion
*Eyeshadow:* MAC 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* Prestige; local brands
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines, TheFaceShop gel eyeliner

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Kiehl's Lip Balm No. 1
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* MAC, Guerlain Kisskiss, Maybelline Moisture Extreme
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipglass, Chanel Glossimer, ELF Lipgloss

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* Orly Top2Bottom
*Top Coat:* Orly Top2Bottom
*Polish* Orly, Essie, TheFaceShop


----------



## eve sh. (Mar 31, 2007)

Skincare

Cleanser: Dermalogica Ultracalming cleanser
Toner/astringent: havent found best yet
Exfoliator: Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
Moisturizer:
Eye Cream:Clinique All About eyes, Sisheido Skincare 
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:Estee Lauder Advanced Night repair
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Eye Cream
Blemish Treatment:havent found any good yet
Mask:
Sunscreen:

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid):Molton Brown shower gels
Cleanser (bar): 
Scrub: Korres Grape seed scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: 
Hand Cream: Elizabet Arden 8 hour hand cream
Foot Cream: 
Sunscreen: 

Hair Care

Shampoo: 
Conditioner: 
Conditioning Treatment: 
Leave In Conditioner: Aussie Miracle
Volumizer:
Styling Products: 
Hairspray:
At Home Dye:

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Laura Mercier primer
Foundation: Armani Hydra Glow, Makeup Forever Face&Body, Kanebo Cream finish foundation.
Tinted Moisturizer: 
Concealer: 
Loose Powder: 
Pressed Powder: 
Powder Blush: NARS Madly, MAC Gingerly.
Cream/Gel Blush: havent used any
Highlighter: MAC MSF in Porcelain pink and Shimpagne. Also Benefit Highbeam, Dermalogica DayBright.
Bronzer: for me NARS Madly

EYE
Mascara: Benefit Bad Gal
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC, Urban Decay, Makeup Forever.
Cream Eyeshadow: 
Liner (pencil): 
Liner (liquid): Collection 2000 fast Stroke
Liner (gel): havent used any.

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Molton Brown Wonderlips.
Primer:
Lip Liner: 
Lipstick: Clinique Long Last
Lip Gloss: MAC lipglass.

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: dont use any.

Nails

Cuticle Cream: 
Base Coat: 
Top Coat:


----------



## maxcat (Apr 1, 2007)

How fun is this? 


*Cleanser:* MAC Cleanse Off Oil
*Toner/astringent:* Vichy Eau Thermale
*Exfoliator:* Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion In A Jar
*Moisturizer:* La Mer
*Eye Cream:* More La Mer
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Stay outta the sun!
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:*See above!
*Blemish Treatment:*benzoyl peroxide
*Mask:*
*Sunscreen:* La Roche Posay

*Body Care* 

*Cleanser (liquid):* Philosophy.
*Cleanser (bar):* 
*Scrub:* Salt and almond oil mixed together
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Alba's Hawaiian line
*Hand Cream:* 
*Foot Cream:* Body Shop peppermint
*Sunscreen:* Coppertone Sport. 

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Biolage hydrating
*Conditioner:* Biolage hydrating
*Conditioning Treatment:* Frederick Fekkai shea butter
*Leave In Conditioner:* Swartzkopff end repair
*Volumizer:* 
*Styling Products:* Abba shine
*Hairspray:* Hard Head by Bedhead
*At Home Dye:* Feria

*Makeup*

*FACE* 
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* Armani
*Tinted Moisturizer:* n/a
*Concealer:* MAC concealer palette
*Loose Powder:* Dior
*Pressed Powder:* MAC matte Mineralize
*Powder Blush:* Nars
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Club Monaco, unfortunately no longer avail.
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF's
*Bronzer:* n/a

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Cover Girl Exact Lash
*Primer/Base:* MAC paint
*Eyeshadow:* NARS
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC fluidline
*Liner (pencil):* MAC kohl and technikohl
*Liner (liquid):* Loreal
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Kiehl's Lip Balm No. 1
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC cremestick
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* Dior Addict

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC, Japonesque
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Dr. Hauchka's Neem Oil pen
*Base Coat:* OPI Chip Proof
*Top Coat:* OPI
*Polish* Zoya


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 2, 2007)

Skincare

Cleanser: mac microfine refinisher is really all i use.
Toner/astringent: n/a.
Exfoliator: see 'cleanser'.
Moisturizer: studio moisture cream and studio moisture fix.
Eye Cream: n/a.
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a.
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a.
Blemish Treatment: toothpaste, lol. yes, it works.
Mask: queen helene's mint julep masque.
Sunscreen: n/a.

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): olay revival with ginseng.
Cleanser (bar): n/a.
Scrub: this melon sugar thing from ulta.
Lotion/Body Cream: the body shop body butter in coconut.
Hand Cream: crabtree and evelyn rosewater.
Foot Cream: body shop peppermint.
Sunscreen: n/a.

Hair Care

Shampoo: graham webb heat protection, pantene pro-v sleek.
Conditioner: see above.
Conditioning Treatment: n/a.
Leave In Conditioner: biosilk.
Volumizer: sunsilk.
Styling Products: i don't really use styling products other than biosilk.
Hairspray: eww.
At Home Dye: n/a.

Makeup

FACE
Primer: mac prep & prime face.
Foundation: mac mineralize satinfinish used with natural MSF, mac studio fix fluid.
Tinted Moisturizer: bobbi brown.
Concealer: this stila one that comes in a little silver metal tube.
Loose Powder: mac loose blot powder.
Pressed Powder: mac studio fix or natural MSF.
Powder Blush: nars.
Cream/Gel Blush: mac blushcreme.
Highlighter: mac MSFs, bobbi brown shimme brick.
Bronzer: nars 'laguna' or mac bronze loose powder bronzer.

EYE
Mascara: christian dior diorshow.
Primer/Base: urban decay primer potion.
Eyeshadow: mac eyeshadow, stila eyeshadow.
Cream Eyeshadow: nars cream shadows.
Liner (pencil): urban decay 24/7 pencils.
Liner (liquid): n/a.
Liner (gel): mac fluidline.

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: smith's rosebud line. i love the minted rosebud from sephora.
Primer: mac prep and prime lip.
Lip Liner: mac pencil lipliner or stila pencil lipliner.
Lipstick: mac pro longwear, stila lipstick.
Lip Gloss: mac lipglass/lustreglass/lipgelee, stila lipglaze, nars lipgloss and lacquer.

Tools

Brushes: smashbox, stila, mac.
Eyelash Curler: japonesque.

Nails << none of these apply, i almost always have gel tips on my nails.


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* N/A
*Toner/astringent:* Noxzema Cleansing Pads
*Exfoliator:* N/A
*Moisturizer:* Clean & Clear Morning Glow
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Neutrogena On-the-Spot Acne Treatment
*Mask:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* Hawaiian Tropic

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Bath & Body Works Coconut Lime Verbena Shower Gel
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Bath & Body Works Coconut Lime Verbena Lotion
*Hand Cream:* N/A
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* Hawaiian Tropic

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Pantene Pro-V
*Conditioner:* N/A
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* N/A
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* T. LeClerc
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Select Cover-Up
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Studio Fix
*Powder Blush:* NARS, Benefit
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* N/A
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* DiorShow, CoverGirl Lash Exact
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paint
*Eyeshadow:* Pop Beauty, MAC
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints
*Liner (pencil):* N/A
*Liner (liquid):* Wet n Wild
*Liner (gel):* N/A

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Chapstick
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC, Dior, Chanel

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Generic Brand, MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura 

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* Chanel, Essie


----------



## geeko (Apr 8, 2007)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* have always been using Beauticontrol's skinlogic whitening cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Have always been using Beauticontrol's skinlogic whitening toner
*Exfoliator:* N/A
*Moisturizer:* Still searching for one
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* N/A
*Mask:* Nu Skin Marine Mud mask
*Sunscreen:* Still lookin for one that's not too oily on me

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):*  Shokubutsu shower cream
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Beauty control SPA Lotion
*Hand Cream:* N/A
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* N/A 
*Conditioner:* N/A
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* N/A
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* palty hair dye...japanese brand

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* MAC SFF
*Tinted Moisturizer:* MAC Select tint
*Concealer:* MAC Select Cover-Up
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* MAC select sheer pressed powder / MAC natural msf
*Powder Blush:* MAC, Shu uemura
*Cream/Gel Blush:* MAC
*Highlighter:* MAC
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* i use all kinds of mascara...i don't stick to a particular brand
*Primer/Base:* MAC luna ccb
*Eyeshadow:* MAC
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* MAC ppt, kohls
*Liner (liquid):* Ettusais
*Liner (gel):* MAC fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Beauticontrol's lipbalm (I swear by this)
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* N/A
*Lip Gloss:* MAC, Dior, Chanel

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Generic Brand, MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura 

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* Chanel, Essie


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Bernadette - love these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Here are mine:

*Skincare

Cleanser:* DHC Cleansing Oil
*Toner/astringent:* Neutrogena Oil-Free Toner
*Exfoliator:* looking for a new one - the old one I used WAS gentle but recently became really scratchy
*Moisturizer:* Avon ANEW All In One MAX Perfecting Cream SPF15 & Creme De La Mer (this stuff is WAAAAAY pricey though so I only have tiny sample jars)
*Eye Cream:* DHC Concentrated Eye Cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* n/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* n/a
*Blemish Treatment:* Proactiv Repairing Lotion
*Mask:* Pure Simplicity Pumpkin Face Mask by Bath & Body Works
*Sunscreen:* Hawaiin Tropic Baby Faces 60+ and Bain De Soleil Orange Gelee SPF 28 - can you tell I'm a sucker for the scents???

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Jaqua Maple Syrup Hydrating Shower Syrup (pancakes anyone?)
*Cleanser (bar):* Olay
*Scrub:* none now but I have read fab reviews about Isle of Eden's scrubs - have purchased from them before but haven't tried the scrubs yet. Check out their stuff @ www.isleofeden.com 
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Temptations' Iced Tea Twist by Bath & Body Works
*Hand Cream:* Wild Honeysuckle by Bath & Body Works
*Foot Cream:* Any from Avon 
*Sunscreen:* see above

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Aussie Simply Straight or Catch The Wave (depending on my look for the day)
*Conditioner:* see above (matching conditioner for whichever shampoo I use)
*Conditioning Treatment:* Pantene Overnight Repair Intensive Treatment
*Leave In Conditioner:* Matrix Biolage Daily Leave-In Tonic
*Volumizer:* Paul Mitchell Extra - Body Daily Boost Root Lifter
*Styling Products:* Anything from the Redken - 5th Avenue NYC line (products are numbered)
*Hairspray:* see above
*At Home Dye:* Garnier 100% Color

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* n/a
*Foundation:* MAC & Georgio Armani
*Tinted Moisturizer:* n/a
*Concealer:* n/a
*Loose Powder:* Cover Girl
*Pressed Powder:* Loreal
*Powder Blush:* n/a
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Tarte
*Highlighter:* n/a
*Bronzer:* n/a

*EYE*
*Mascara:* SuperFull by Avon
*Primer/Base:* MAC 
*Eyeshadow:* MAC 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* n/a
*Liner (pencil):* still searching for one - haven't tried any from MAC yet 
*Liner (liquid):* n/a
*Liner (gel):* n/a

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Blistex Lip Medex
*Primer:* n/a
*Lip Liner:* n/a
*Lipstick:* MAC and Lancome
*Lip Gloss:* MAC and Lancome

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* n/a

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* can't anser these first 3 b/c I go to the salon for manicures
*Base Coat:* see above
*Top Coat:* see above
*Polish:* Essie & OPI


----------



## tracie (Apr 8, 2007)

Skincare

Cleanser: Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser
Toner/astringent: witch hazel
Exfoliator: aspirin
Moisturizer: olay complete
Eye Cream: n/a
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: n/a
Mask: aspirin masks
Sunscreen: neutrogena

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): philosophy mimosa
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: primal elements mint sugar scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: nivea
Hand Cream: n/a
Foot Cream: vaseline
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care

Shampoo: redken all soft, tigi fashionista
Conditioner: tigi fashionista
Conditioning Treatment: redken heavy cream, joico k-pak
Leave In Conditioner: Johnson & Johnson no more tangles
Volumizer: redken inflate
Styling Products: alterna hemp seed straightening balm
Hairspray: aquage working spray
At Home Dye: n/a

Makeup

FACE
Primer: n/a
Foundation: mac studio fix fluid
Tinted Moisturizer: n/a
Concealer: mac studio finish
Loose Powder: clinique 
Pressed Powder: studio fix
Powder Blush: nars orgasm
Cream/Gel Blush: mac
Highlighter: MAC MSF in lightscapade
Bronzer: N/A

EYE
Mascara: maybelline full n soft
Primer/Base: UD PP
Eyeshadow: UD shadows, MAC pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: n/a
Liner (pencil): UD 24/7
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: c.o. bigelow
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC
Lipstick: MAC
Lip Gloss: MAC Lip Glasses

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: tweezerman

Nails

Cuticle Cream: n/a
Base Coat: n/a
Top Coat: n/a
Polish O.P.I.


----------



## hot*pink (Apr 8, 2007)

reposted 12/8/08


----------



## xiahe (Apr 9, 2007)

yay my turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* AcneFree.  better than Proactive IMO and much cheaper!  
*Toner/astringent:* Clinique Clarifying Lotion (the acne solutions one)
*Exfoliator:* Clinique 7 Day Scrub
*Moisturizer:* Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel 
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* AcneFree Terminator10 Acne & Blackhead Treatment (orange tube) *OR* The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Blemish stick
*Mask:* Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask
*Sunscreen:* Clinique City Block SPF 15 

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* B&BWs stuff, i loooove Mango Mandarin shower gel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* Victoria's Secret Spa Intensive Body Scrub or the scrubs from B&BW
*Lotion/Body Cream:* B&BWs stuff, Sephora Body Butter
*Hand Cream:* Suave Advanced Therapy Moisturizing Relief for Severely Dry Skin
*Foot Cream:* B&BW Shea It Isnt So
*Sunscreen:* whatever, don't really have a favorite.

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:*  B&BW shampoo (Cucumber Melon or Black Raspberry Vanilla)...or Pantene Pro-V.
*Conditioner:* same as above
*Conditioning Treatment:* Sunsilk Hydra TLC hair mask
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Redkin Glass 
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* MAC Prep + Prime
*Foundation:* Revlon Colorstay w/ Soft Flex for Oily/Combination skin
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* BeneFit Boi-ing
*Loose Powder:* Clinique Blended Face Powder
*Pressed Powder:* CoverGirl Fresh Look Face Powder
*Powder Blush:* Jane Shimmering Blush (Roses or Natural) or Clinique Cupid blush
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF's, Milani Glimmerstripes
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Maybelline Full N Soft, CoverGirl Fantastic Lash, CoverGirl Lash Exact and Maybelline Lash Discovery lol
*Primer/Base:* Wet n Wild Cream Shadows
*Eyeshadow:* MAC, Milani, CoverGirl, Urban Decay
*Cream Eyeshadow:* Wet n Wild Cream Shadow (like MAC paints but CHEAPER)
*Liner (pencil):* NYC or Rimmel
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines / Clinique Brush-On Cream Liner

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Vaseline Lip Therapy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or Burts Bees Honey Lip Balm
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* N/A
*Lip Gloss:* Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush glosses (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!), Bonnebell/Smackers, MAC lipglass/lustreglass, Revlon Super Lusterous lipglosses

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Sonia Kashuk
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura, Revlon

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* NYC
*Top Coat:* NYC
*Polish* O.P.I., Revlon, NYC


----------



## User49 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Clean and Clear Exfoiliating Face Wash
*Toner/astringent:* Lancome Toner (smells yum)
*Exfoliator:* See above
*Moisturizer:* Olay Beauty Fluid or Lancome Aqua
*Eye Cream:* Nope
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Nope
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* Nope
*Blemish Treatment:* Good old toothpaste!
*Mask:* Lacome 5 Minute Mud Mask
*Sunscreen:* Nope

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Body Shop Orange and Mango!
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* Body Shop Brazil Nut Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Nivea Night Cream
*Hand Cream:* E45 Cream
*Foot Cream:* Don't use
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Kerastase Reflection Bain Miroir 2 
*Conditioner:* Tresemme Vitamin E moisture Rich Conditioner damaged hair
*Conditioning Treatment:* Tresemme Deep Moisturizing Hair Mask
*Leave In Conditioner:* Aussie Colour Hair Leave in Spray or Urban Therapy Leave in Conditioner (smells like green tea so yummy and fresh!!! and works wonders!)
*Volumizer:* n/a my hair is naturally huge!
*Styling Products:* Black White Pomade or Wella shine curl mousse
*At Home Dye:* n/a i leave it to the professionals!

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* n/a
*Foundation:* Mac studio Fx nw15
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Benefit Boi-ing
*Loose Powder:* Mac Loose Powder Nw20
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* MAC Blushbaby
*Cream/Gel Blush:* n/a
*Highlighter:* MAC 
*Bronzer:* Mac Golden, Benefit Hoolah, BOdy shop bronzer (just cuz the pearl balls are so cute) 

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Maybaline Blackest Black 
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints - bare canvas!
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint pencils
*Liner (liquid):* Mac liners (esp. smoulder!)
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Vasaline or Bath and Body Works Balms as they have spf and smell lovely!
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC - Subculture
*Lipstick:* MAC (Snob or Myth!)
*Lip Gloss:* MAC (all and any!) or Lancome Juicy tubes - SPring Fling and Violet
*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Tesco
*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Rimmel Cuticle Oil
*Base Coat:* China Glaze Strengthening Base Coat
*Top Coat:* China Glaze Fast Forward Top Coat
*Polish* O.P.I., Revlon and MAC


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 10, 2007)

*Skincare*
*Cleanser*: Liz Earle cleanse and Polish
*Toner/astringent*: Lush Tea Tree water
*Exfoliator*: Lush Ocean Salt
*Moisturizer*: Olay 7 signs anti-aging+blemish control moisturiser
*Eye Cream*: Superdrug vitamin E eye cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Olay 7 signs anti-aging+blemish control moisturiser
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/a
*Blemish Treatment*: just tea trea oil, organic honey as a mask
*Mask*: Lush Brazen Honey mask
*Sunscreen*: n/a

*Body Care*
*Cleanser (liquid)*: *love* Dove showergels
*Cleanser (bar)*: Lush Figs 'n Leaves
*Scrub*: Tesco (big supermarket chain!) own brand brown sugar scrub is pretty good!
*Lotion/Body Cream*: Johnson's baby oil gel with aloe vera
*Hand Cream*: n/a
*Foot Cream*: Lush pied de pepper
*Sunscreen*: n/a

*Hair Care*
*Shampoo:* Sunsilk Passionately Red
*Conditioner*: Lush Veganese
*Conditioning Treatment*: Lush Arabian Brights
*Leave In Conditioner*: Sunsilk Fresh for Longer
*Volumizer*: n/a
*Styling Products*: Garnier Fructis spritz gel
*Hairspray*: Insette Extra Hold - *love* the miniature can
*At Home Dye*: Schwarzkopf Country Colours in "Madagascar"

*Makeup*

*FACE
Primer*: MAC Prep n Prime
*Foundation*: MAC Select Tint SP15
*Tinted Moisturizer*: MAC Select Tint SP15
*Concealer*: NYC Perfect and Reflect quad
*Loose Powder*: Boots no 7
*Pressed Powder*: n/a
*Powder Blush*: Sue Devitt Silky Blush in Belize
*Cream/Gel Blush*: Maybelline cream brush
*Highlighter*: MAC Lightscapade
*Bronzer*: N/A

*EYE
Mascara:* MAC Zoomlash in Zoomblack, Lancome Hypnose
*Primer/Base:* MAC paint in untilted
*Eyeshadow*: MAC pressed shadows, Milani pressed shadows
*Cream Eyeshadow*: MAC paint in untilted
*Liner (pencil):* Avon Glimmersticks
*Liner (liquid):* Collection 2000
*Liner (gel):* Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner

*LIP
Chapstick/Balm:* Nivea lipbalms
*Primer*: N/A
*Lip Liner*: Milani
*Lipstick*: MAC, Milani, Rimmel
*Lip Gloss*: Collection 2000

*Tools*
*Brushes:* MAC, BodyShop
*Eyelash Curler:* n/a

*Nails*
*Cuticle Cream*: n/a
*Base Coat*: n/a
*Top Coat*: OPI
*Polish*: OPI, Rimmel


----------



## Moyra (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd love to also read about everyone's hair/skin type!
Mine are:
_Skin type_: Dry, sensitive
_Hair type_: Dry, fine

Skincare
*Cleanser:* Cold Pressed Olive Oil w/rose attar ,CP Almond Oil to remove eye makeup
*Toner/astringent*: Mineral Basics "Purify"
*Exfoliator*: Garden of Wisdom 10% Fruit Acid Exfoliating Pads pH 3.3 
*Moisturizer*: Garden of Wisdom Moisturizing Gel mixed with a few drops of Pomegranate Oil
*Eye Cream*: Aubrey Organics Luminesse
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product*: Mineral Basics Firm and Lift Cream
*Wrinkle/Anti-ageing eye product*: Aubrey Organics Luminesse
*Blemish Treatment*: Tea Tree Oil
*Mask:* N/A
*Sunscreen*: 5 drops Garden of Wisdom Moisturizing Gel mixed with 5 drops of a Red Raspberry, Pomegranate, Seabuckthorn Seedand Vitamin E Oil (I'm allergic to chemical sunscrens)

Body Care
*Cleanser (liquid): *Vitabath Moisturizing
*Cleanser (bar): *Mineral Basics Organic Creamy Butter Bar
*Scrub:* Sugar Scrub (brand varies, still searching for hg)
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Basin Warm Vanilla Sugar Body Butter
*Hand Cream*: Mineral Basics Creamsicle
*Foot Cream*: Burt's Bees Coconut Foot Cream
*Sunscreen*: An oil mix made with 75 % Red Raspberry with Pomegranate, Seabuckthorn Seed and Vitamin E Oil (I'm allergic to chemical sunscrens)

Hair Care
*Shampoo:* Tigi "S" Factor Smoothing Shampoo
*Conditioner:* Tigi "S" Factor Smoothing Conditioner
*Conditioning Treatment:* TIGI S-Factor Serious Conditioner
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* Tigi Small Talk
*Styling Products: *TIGI Bed Head Cocky
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* Loreal Feria # 74 Copper Shimmer 

Makeup

FACE
*Primer:* Lumiere Primer, Pure Luxe Eraser
*Foundation*: Lumiere Flawless Face, Luminesse or Liquid in Fairly Light 
*Tinted Moisturizer*: N/A
*Concealer*: Senna Totally Transforming Concealer
*Loose Powder*: Lumiere Silk Powder in Sand
*Pressed Powder*: MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Light
*Powder Blush*: MAC, Nars
*Cream/Gel Blush*: N/A
*Highlighter*: MAC MSF in Lightscapade or Petticoat Pink, Jane Iredale Moonglow
*Bronzer*: N/A
*Contour* (extra category 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) : MAC Harmony, MAC Trace Gold

EYE
*Mascara:* L'Oreal Voluminous with the curved brush
*Primer/Base*: Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion
*Eyeshadow*: MAC, Nars, Milani
*Cream Eyeshadow*: N/A
*Liner (pencil): *MAC Powerpoint pencils,MAC Technakohls
*Liner (liquid): *N/A
*Liner (gel): *MAC Fluidlines

LIP
*Chapstick/Balm:* N/A
*Primer*: N/A
*Lip Liner*: MAC and Rimmel 1000 Kisses
*Lipstick*: MAC
*Lip Gloss*: MAC Lustreglasses and Lip Glasses

Tools
*Brushes*: Sonia Kashuk, MAC and Lumiere
*Eyelash Curler*: Shu Uemura

Nails
*Cuticle Cream*: Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream
*Base Coat*: Nailtek Foundation II - Ridge-filling
*Top Coat*: Nailtek Xtra
*Polish*: O.P.I.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 13, 2007)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Lush Aqua Marina
*Toner/astringent:* Lush Tea Tree water & Simple Pore Purifying Toning Gel
*Exfoliator:* DDF Pumice Acne Scrub
*Moisturizer:* Dove Sensitive skin
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: * Revive Eye Renewal Cream
*Blemish Treatment:* Mario Badescu Buffering Lotion or Drying Lotion
*Mask:* Mario Badescu Azulene Calming Mask  
*Sunscreen:* Olay Complete

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* N/A
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove Sensitive skin
*Scrub:* Lush Aqua Mirabilis
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Palmers Cocoa Butter
*Hand Cream:* Lush Smitten & Skin sin
*Foot Cream:* TBS Peppermint Cooling Foot Lotion 
*Sunscreen:* Hamilton Sensitive lotion 30+

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Herbel Essence Drama Clean 
*Conditioner:* JHerbel Essence Drama Clean 
*Conditioning Treatment:*  Garnier Fructis 3 Minture Masque
*Leave In Conditioner:* Wella Perfect Hair
*Volumizer: * Wella Perfect Hair
*Styling Products:* Redken Spray Starch
*Hairspray:* Bed Head Headrush  
*At Home Dye:* Schwarzkopf Country Colours 

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* MAC Prep n Prime
*Foundation: *Prescriptives Custom Blend
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Havent found one
*Loose Powder:* Prescriptives Custom Blend
*Pressed Powder:* Prescriptives Custom Blend
*Powder Blush:* Mac Tenderling
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Nars Penny Lane
*Highlighter:* Nars Albatross
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Loreal Voluminous 
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paint in Untilted
*Eyeshadow:* MAC Jest and Tan
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paint
*Liner (pencil):* Revlon Color Stay
*Liner (liquid):* Nars Liquid Last Liner
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Nivea 
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* MAC 
*Lip Gloss:* MAC & Rimmel

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Haven't found one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* CND Solar Oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Base Coat:* CND Stickey
*Top Coat:* CND Super Shiney
*Polish:* Opi & CND


----------



## sharyn (May 15, 2007)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* MAC Cleanse Off Oil
*Toner/astringent:* Lush's Eau Roma
*Exfoliator:* uuuum... that peachy stuff from Freeman
*Moisturizer:* MAC Studio something
*Eye Cream:* MAC Fast Response
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* n/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* n/a
*Blemish Treatment:* Eckstein Azulen Paste (German Brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )
*Mask:*Freeman Clay Mask
*Sunscreen:* n/a

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* something from Balea - I like all of them  
*Cleanser (bar):* Lush's Lemslip Butter Bar
*Scrub:* Lush's Buffy Bodybutter
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Chanel Chance bodylotion
*Hand Cream:* Lemony Flutter by Lush
*Foot Cream:* ^^^^
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* John Frieda Sheer Blonde Highlight Activating
*Conditioner:* Alverde (german brand) conditioner for dry hair
*Conditioning Treatment:* n/a
*Leave In Conditioner:* n/a
*Volumizer:* n/a
*Styling Products:* John Frieda Sheer Blonde products, Wella Pro Products
*Hairspray:* Wella
*At Home Dye:* n/a

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* MAc Prep + Prime
*Foundation:* MAC Full Coverage
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* the one from MAC that comes in a pot
*Loose Powder:* MAC Blot
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Studio FIX ( I know it's a foundation but...) *Powder Blush:* MAC Pinch'O'Peach
*Cream/Gel Blush:* MAC
*Highlighter:* MAC CCB Pearl
*Bronzer:* MAC Bronzing Powder Golden

*EYE*
*Mascara:* MAC Fibre rich
*Primer/Base:* Artdeco
*Eyeshadow:* MAC Naked Lunch
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paint Stilife
*Liner (pencil):* MAC PPE Engraved
*Liner (liquid):* n/a
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Chocolate Whipstick by Lush
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* MAC Slimshines PinkD'Lush
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Fulfilled Plushglass 

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC 187, 224
*Eyelash Curler:* n/a

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Lemony Flutter by Lush
*Base Coat:* Nail Whitener by Manhattan
*Top Coat:* n/a
*Polish* MAC Steamy


----------



## nylonbits (May 15, 2007)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Dr Hauschka Cleansing Cream, Cetaphil
*Toner/astringent:* La Roche Posay Thermal Water, Kiehl's Calendula
*Exfoliator:* Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant, Fresh Sugar Face Polish
*Moisturizer:* Dr Hauschka Rose Cream, La Roche Posay Effaclar
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Fresh Umbrian Clay Treatment
*Mask:* Fresh Umbrian Clay Treatment
*Sunscreen:* Shiseido Anessa
*Makeup Remover:* Lancome Bifacil, Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil, Bioderma Crealine H20 (depends on how much makeup I have on, but I like all of them)

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove (I really don't care for the smell though)
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* Natural Loofah
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Aveeno
*Hand Cream:* Glysomed
*Foot Cream:* Burt's Bee Coconut Foot Cream
*Sunscreen:* Vichy

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Bumble & Bumble Gentle
*Conditioner:* Bumble & Bumble Super Rich Conditioner
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Sebastian
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox Photofinish Primer
*Foundation: *Armani Luminous Silk Foundation
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* N/A
*Loose Powder:* Shu Uemura
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* Nars
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* Stephane Marais
*Bronzer:* Nars

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Stephane Marais Mascara Comb, YSL Faux Fils
*Primer/Base:* Urban Decay Primer Potion
*Eyeshadow:* MAC, NARS, Shu Uemura
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Eye Kohl
*Liner (liquid):* MAC Liquidlast
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Vaseline
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* Smashbox, Fresh, MAC

*Tools*

*Brushes: *MAC, Shu Uemura
*Eyelash Curler:* Shiseido

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Vaseline
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish:* Anna Sui, Stephane Marais


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (May 18, 2007)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Nuxe Milk Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Nuxe Floral Toner
*Exfoliator:* Nuxe aromatique exfoliant and Sisley's buffing cream
*Moisturizer:* Creme de la Mer and Nuxe Creme Fraiche
*Eye Cream:* La Mer eye concentrate
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Lancome Primordiale serum (my skin can only handle it once a week though!)
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Vichy Spot treatment
*Mask:* Nuxe Moisture Mask
*Sunscreen:* I'm still on a hunt for this one!!!

*Body Care* La Mer Body cream

*Cleanser (liquid):* 
*Cleanser (bar):* I bought about 100 boxes of the Holt Renfrew brand soap, amazing
*Scrub:* N/A My holts soap
*Lotion/Body Cream:*  Vaseline Lotion!
*Hand Cream:* Vaseline Lotion
*Foot Cream:* Vaseline Lotion
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Frederrick Fekkai Colour Technician
*Conditioner:* Fekkai
*Conditioning Treatment:* Fekkai
*Leave In Conditioner:* Fekkai
*Volumizer:* Fekkai
*Styling Products:* Fekkai
*Hairspray:* Fekkai
*At Home Dye:* Loreal Excellence Cream

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer: * None, they all have silicone with breaks me out bad.
*Foundation:* Shiseido - any of them, they are all wonderful.  
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Laura Mercier
*Concealer:* Yves St Laurent Touche Eclat
*Loose Powder:* Mac Loose Blot
*Pressed Powder:* Mac studio Fix for the colour, but make up forever duo mat for the product.  
*Powder Blush:* Bobbi Brown Pale Pink
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Mac sweet william
*Highlighter:* Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks
*Bronzer:* Mac Golden

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Lancome definicils
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments, Bobbi Brown
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints and Bobbi Brown's long wearing cream shadows
*Liner (pencil):* MAC 
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Smith's Rosebud Salve
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC gingeroot
*Lipstick:* Bobbi Brown Creamy lipcolour
*Lip Gloss:* All of Mac's plushglasses

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Any

*Nails*

*Polish* Chanel


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 18, 2007)

Skincare

Cleanser: Ole Henriksen On The Go Cleanser
Toner/astringent: DDF 10% Glycolic Toner
Exfoliator: Bliss Pore Perfecting Facial Polish
Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel
Eye Cream: Boscia Amino-G Eye Treatment
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: DermaDoctor Ain't Misbehaving 
Mask: Bliss Triple Oxygenating Facial Mask
Sunscreen: PTR UltraLite SPF30

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Philosophy 3-in-1s
Cleanser (bar): Bliss Big Blue Bar
Scrub: Philosophy Hot Salt Scrubs
Lotion/Body Cream: L'Occitane shea butter body cream
Hand Cream: L'Occitane shea butter hand cream
Foot Cream: Philosophy Soul Owner
Sunscreen: PTR UltraLite SPF30

Hair Care

Shampoo: Oscar Blandi Shampoo di Jasmine
Conditioner: ^Balsamo di Jasmine
Conditioning Treatment: Ojon restorative treatment
Leave In Conditioner: Oscar Blandi Protein Restyling Mist
Volumizer: Jonathan Silky Dirt
Styling Products: Jonathan Silky Dirt
Hairspray: Matrix by L'Oreal (big white can?)
At Home Dye: Garnier 100% color or Revlon ColorSilk

Makeup

FACE
Primer: n/a
Foundation: Make Up For Ever Face & Body
Tinted Moisturizer: Laura Mercier Oil Free
Concealer: Stila Perfecting Concealer
Loose Powder: Laura Mercier Translucent or Clinique Shimmer Loose Powder
Pressed Powder: NARS
Powder Blush: NARS Exhibit A
Cream/Gel Blush: NARS Cactus Flower
Highlighter: NARS Albatross
Bronzer: NARS Laguna/Casino

EYE
Mascara: Too Faced Lash Injection
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC and NARS
Cream Eyeshadow: Urban Decay
Liner (pencil): Urban Decay 24/7 glideon
Liner (liquid): Urban Decay or Bourjois
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidline, Stila Smudgepots

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Ole Henriksen Fresh Lips SPF15
Primer: Boscia Jujube Salve Stick
Lip Liner: MAC or NARS
Lipstick: MAC or NARS
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam V

Tools

Brushes: MAC, NARS, Sephora Silver
Eyelash Curler: Shu Umeura

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Boscia Jujuve Salve Stick
Base Coat: OPI base coat
Top Coat: OPI
Polish: OPI Dulce de Leche


----------



## Kiseki (May 18, 2007)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Clinique - Take the Day Off Balm and Chanel - Purifying Deep Cleansing Foam
*Toner/astringent:* Chanel - Activateur Pureté
*Exfoliator:* Chanel - Maximum Radiance Exfoliating Gel
*Moisturizer:* Chanel - Pureté Matifying Fluid
*Eye Cream:* Chanel - Rectifiance Eye Cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Biafine (Prescribed)
*Mask:* Chanel - Anti-Fatigue Gel Mask
*Sunscreen:* Super City Block SPF25


*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Make Up For Ever - All-Mat
*Foundation:* Dior - Skinflash 
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Laura Mercier - Tinted Moisturizer Oil-Free
*Concealer:* Dior - Anticerne Perfecteur and La Prairie - Light Fantastic Cellular Concealing
*Loose Powder:* Chanel - Le Poudre Universel Libre
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Blot Powder Pressed
*Powder Blush:* NARS - Orgasm
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* Nars - Albatross
*Bronzer:* Jean Paul Gaultier - Bronzer

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Chanel - Extracils
*Primer/Base:* MAC - Fast Response Eye Cream
*Eyeshadow:* MAC - Carbon
*Cream Eyeshadow:* Non Applicabe
*Liner (pencil):* Chanel - Le Crayon Kohl and MAC - Technakohl
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC - Fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Clinique - Super Lip Balm
*Primer:* Make Up For Ever - Lip Care Pencil
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* Shiseido - Gloss Stick
*Lip Gloss:* Chanel

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Make Up For Ever, MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura


----------



## miss_emc (Jul 24, 2007)

*Skincare*

Cleanser: MAC Cleanse Off Oil
Toner/astringent: Clinique Mild Clarifying Lotion
Exfoliator: MAC Microfine Refinisher
Moisturizer: Creme De La Mer
Eye Cream: Creme De La Mer Eye Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: Origins Spot Remover
Mask: Kaolin, Calomine and Orange Flower water mixed to form paste (home made)
Sunscreen: Megan Gale Invisible Zinc Face

*Body Care*

Cleanser (liquid): n/a
Cleanser (bar): Lush Honey I Washed The Kids
Scrub: Salt & Olive Oil (home made)
Lotion/Body Cream: 
Hand Cream: Jurlique Rose Hand Cream
Foot Cream: n/a
Sunscreen: Megan Gale Invisible Zinc

*Hair Care*

Shampoo: Kerastase
Conditioner: Kerastase
Conditioning Treatment: Joico K-Pak
Leave In Conditioner: MOP Peach Leave-In Conditioner Spray
Volumizer: L'Oreal Tech-ni-art Spray Mousse
Styling Products: n/a
Hairspray: L'Oreal Tech-ni-art
Hair Dye: L'Oreal Casting Creme Gloss

*Makeup*

FACE
Primer: ModelCo Face Base
Foundation: MAC Studio Fix Fluid
Tinted Moisturizer: YSL Tinted Matt Moisturiser
Concealer: Screenface Concealer Trio Wheel
Loose Powder: MAC Blot Powder Loose
Pressed Powder: MAC Hyper Real Powder
Powder Blush: Nars
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC
Highlighter: MAC MSF's
Bronzer: Nars Laguna

EYE
Mascara: Lancome Hypnose
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): MAC Technakohl Liners
Liner (liquid): MAC Liquidlast Liners
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: MAC Lip Conditioner (Pot)
Primer: MAC Prep and Prime Lip
Lip Liner: MAC Cremesticks
Lipstick: MAC Amplified Creme
Lip Gloss: MAC Lip Gelee

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC Brushes
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: Creative Nail Design a.h.a Cuticle Eraser
Base Coat: Creative Stickey
Top Coat: Seche Vite
Whitenener: Seche Bright
Polish: O.P.I.


----------



## pookus (Jul 25, 2007)

Fun reads!  I'm sure I will look back on my list and six months and it will be completely different, but for now this is me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Skin Type: Very Dry
Hair Type: Dry, Highlighted, Fine

Skincare

Cleanser: Purpose Gentle Cleansing Wash, MAC Wipes
Toner/astringent: n/a
Exfoliator: Origins Modern Friction, Kiehl's Ultra Moisturizing Buffing Cream 
Moisturizer: Origins A Perfect World Moisturizer & Serum
Eye Cream: Avon Hydrofirming Bio6
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Dr. Brandt's Laser Tight
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: n/a
Mask: n/a
Sunscreen: can't remember the name

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Philosophy 3-in-1s
Cleanser (bar): Dove soap
Scrub: Origins Incredible Spreadable Ginger or Origins Paradise Found
Lotion/Body Cream: Origins Spring Fever + many others lol
Hand Cream: Whatever is handy
Foot Cream: Aquaphor w/ socks
Sunscreen: Whatever is on sale

Hair Care

Shampoo: Nioxin Cleanser for fine, color-treated hair
Conditioner: Nioxin Scalp Therapy for fine, color-treated hair
Conditioning Treatment: Jn/a
Leave In Conditioner: Sebastian Potion9
Volumizer: Pureology Root Lift
Styling Products: Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream
Hairspray: Big Sexy Hair aerosol
At Home Dye: n/a

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Smashbox Photo Finish Bronze
Foundation: Chanel Vitalumiere, GA Luminous Silk
Tinted Moisturizer: haven't found one that I really love
Concealer: Mally Beauty Cancellation Concealer
Loose Powder: n/a
Pressed Powder: MAC Sheer Mystery Powder
Powder Blush: Smashbox Fusion Softlights Gossamer
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC See Thru Cheek Colour-Stain
Highlighter: Benefit High Beam
Bronzer: Mally Beauty Believable Bronzer

EYE
Mascara: Loreal Voluminous Carbon Black, Lancome Fatale 
Primer/Base: Lumene Eye Shadow Base
Eyeshadow: MAC and Shu - no fave color
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paint
Liner (pencil): MAC Technakohl
Liner (liquid): Lancome Artliner
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidline

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: not picky
Primer: n/a
Lip Liner: MAC, Benefit
Lipstick: MAC, Shu
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglass (I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Palatial), Smashbox, Clinique Impossibly Glossy, YSL Golden Gloss... OK clearly I'm a gloss whore

Tools

Brushes: MAC, Shu
Eyelash Curler: Shu

Nails

Cuticle Cream: n/a
Top Coat: n/a
Polish: n/a


----------



## star07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Skincare*
*Cleanser:* Philosophy Purity Made Simple
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* a washcloth..
*Moisturizer:* L'Occitane Olive Radiance
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* benzoyl peroxide
*Mask:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Body Care*
*Cleanser (liquid):* no particular fave
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* no particular fave
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Johnson's Creamy Moisturizing Oil Softlotion
*Hand Cream:* N/A
*Foot Cream:* Dr. Scholl's
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch

*Hair Care*
*Shampoo:* Biolage by Matrix
*Conditioner**:* Biolage by Matrix
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Neutrogena Triple Moisture Healing Shine Serum
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
*Primer:* Philosophy The Present Clear Makeup
*Foundation:* N/A
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Becca Luminous Skin Color SPF 20+
*Concealer:* N/A
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* NARS
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Stila Rouge Pot (mousse), Tarte Cheek Stain
*Highlighter:* N/A
*Bronzer:* Stila Sun (Shade 1)

*EYE*
*Mascara:* N/A
*Primer/Base:* N/A
*Eyeshadow:* Stila
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* e.l.f.
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* N/A

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Smith's Rose Salve
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* N/A
*Lip Gloss:* Stila Lip Glazes

*Tools*
*Brushes:* Stila
*Eyelash Curler:* N/A

*Nails* 
*Cuticle Cream:* Burt's Bees Lemon Cuticle Cream
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* N/A


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 26, 2007)

Cleanser: Clean and clear's cream cleanser for sensitive skin
Toner/astringent: LUSH's eau roma toner
Exfoliator: Baking soda
Moisturizer: Biore oil control moisturizer
Eye Cream: something by Clinique
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Biore clay mask
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: Can't remember

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Body shop's passion fruit body wash
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: 
Lotion/Body Cream: Lubriderm for extra dry skin
Hand Cream: Dove hand cream
Foot Cream: Lubriderm for extra dry skin
Sunscreen: Can't remember

Hair Care

Shampoo: Dove shampoo for dry hair
Conditioner: Dove conditioner for dry hair
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Garnier extra hold gel and hairspray
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Cover FX
Foundation: Cover FX powder foundation
Tinted Moisturizer: Maybelline's pure makeup
Concealer: Cover FX cream foundation
Loose Powder: NYC
Pressed Powder: Almay for oily/dry skin depending on season
Powder Blush: MAC
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC pigments mixed with moisturizer
Highlighter: MUFE's shine on powder
Bronzer: Physician's formula

EYE
Mascara: Clinique high definition mascara
Primer/Base: MUFE lift concealer
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: Clinique
Liner (pencil): Annabelle kohl pencils
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: NYC lipbalm in passion fruit
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: Maybelline moisture extreme lipsticks
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses, Lip Gelees and Lip Glasses

Tools

Brushes: Cover FX
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Rimmel
Top Coat: Rimmel
Polish: Rimmel


----------



## gingerbelle (Aug 18, 2007)

Skincare

Cleanser: PC Skin Balancing Cleanser
Toner/astringent: -----------
Exfoliator: PC 2% BHA Liquid
Moisturizer: Clinique Turnaround Concentrate
Eye Cream: Clinique All about eyes
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Peter Thomas Roth 10% Glycolic Acid Hydrating Gel
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Persagel 10% Benzoyl Peroxide
Mask: 
Sunscreen: Shiseido Ultimate Face & Body Lotion SPF 55

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): The Body Shop Olive Shower Gel
Cleanser (bar): Lush Fig Leaves
Scrub: The Body Shop Olive Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: The Body Shop Body Butters
Hand Cream: L'Occitane Mother and Baby Balm
Foot Cream: TBS Body Butters
Sunscreen: -----------------

Hair Care

Shampoo: Nexxus Therappe
Conditioner: Nexxus Humectress
Conditioning Treatment: Nexxus Keraphix
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: ------------
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup

FACE
Primer: -------
Foundation: EL Double Wear in Bronze
Tinted Moisturizer: Foundation mixed with sunscreen (see names above)
Concealer: BB Corrector in Dark Peach, MAC Studio Finish NW 35
Loose Powder: MAC Pro Set in Deep Peach
Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Powder in Med Dark
Powder Blush: MAC Sunbasque, NYX Pecan
Cream/Gel Blush: -------------
Highlighter: MAC MSF Global Glow
Bronzer: MAC MSF Metal Rock

EYE
Mascara: ------------------
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC Amber Lights, UD Jones NYX Nude, 
Cream Eyeshadow: ------
Liner (pencil): ----------
Liner (liquid): MAC LLL in Point Black
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: NYX Lip Spa in Hush
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Stripdown (Nude, MAC Cork (Bold) MAC Cranapple (Pink)
Lipstick: MAC Underplay (Nude) MAC Fresh Morrocan (Bold) MAC Flowerplay (Pink)
Lip Gloss: MAC Crescent - Moonbathe LE (Nude) MAC Valentines Lipgelee (Sheer) MAC  Enchantress (Peach) MAC Nymphette (Pink)

Tools

Brushes: Sephora, MAC, EOB, Stila
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: INM Premium Oil
Base Coat: Nailtiques Formula 2
op Coat: Seche Vite Top Coat
Polish : Essie, OPI


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* T.N. Dickinson's Witch Hazel and Burt Bee's Garden Tomato Toner
*Exfoliator:* Product Suisse Exfoliating Gel
*Moisturizer:* Kiehl's Daily Moisturizer
*Eye Cream:* Kiehl's Eye Cream SPF 15
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Mario Badescu Drying Lotion
*Mask:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena Dry Touch Sunblock SPF 30 and above

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* N/A
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* Body Shop Body Scrubs
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Palmer's Body Lotion and Jergen's Age-Defying Body Lotion
*Hand Cream:* Palmer's Hand Lotion
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Ojon Shampoo
*Conditioner:* Ojon Conditioner or Garnier Fructisse Conditioner
*Conditioning Treatment:* Davines Vegetarian Treatment
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* Kiehl's Volumizing Spray
*Styling Products:* N/A
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Shu Uemura UV Base
*Foundation:* Bobbi Brown Moisturizing Foundation
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Laura Mercier Secret Concealer
*Loose Powder:* Shu Uemura Loose Powder
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Studio Fix
*Powder Blush:* MAC
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Tarte
*Highlighter:* Benefit High Beam
*Bronzer:* Physician's Formula

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Max Factor Masterpiece
*Primer/Base:* UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paint Pots
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint pencils
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Vaseline
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC lip liner in Spice
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* Clinique

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC and Shu Uemura
*Eyelash Curler:* ModelCo Heated Lash Curler

_*Nails*_

*Cuticle Cream:* Solar Oil
*Base Coat:* OPI
*Top Coat:* Sally Hansen
*Polish* O.P.I.


----------



## susanks1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Dermalogica Essential
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Moisturizer:* Dermalogica Skin Smoothing Cream
*Eye Cream:* Dermalogica Intensive
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:*
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* 
*Blemish Treatment:*
*Mask:* Lush Catastrophe
*Sunscreen:* Dermalogica Sensitive SPF 25

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):  *Philosophy Waffle Cone
*Cleanser (bar):* 
*Scrub:* Carols Daughter
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Philosophy Body Souffle
*Hand Cream:* Bliss
*Foot Cream:* BBW Shea It Isn't So

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Bed Head Brunette Goddess
*Conditioner:* Bed Head Brunette Goddess
*Conditioning Treatment:* Monave Shea Butter Hair Treatment
*Leave In Conditioner:* 
*Volumizer:* Aveda Phomolliant
*Styling Products:* 
*Hairspray:* 
*At Home Dye:* Garnier

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:  *Alima
*Foundation:* Monave
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Stila
*Concealer:* EDM
*Loose Powder:* Monave
*Pressed Powder:* 
*Powder Blush:* MAC Blushbaby
*Cream/Gel Blush:* 
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF Petticoat
*Bronzer:* 

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Lancome Definicils
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints
*Eyeshadow:* MAC Pigment Coco
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints
*Liner (pencil):*
*Liner (liquid):* 
*Liner (gel):* 

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* 
*Primer:* 
*Lip Liner:* 
*Lipstick:* MAC Politely Pink
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Fashion Pack

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:*

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* 
*Base Coat:* OPI
*Top Coat:* OPI
*Polish* OPI


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* SIMPLE
*Toner/astringent:* SIMPLE
*Exfoliator:* any - i think they all do the same job IMHO
*Moisturizer:* SIMPLE, Clinique
*Eye Cream:* n/a
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:*
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* 
*Blemish Treatment: *The body shop tea tree oil
*Mask:* Garnier skin naturals
*Sunscreen:* any

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid): *
*Cleanser (bar):* 
*Scrub:* any
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream
*Hand Cream:* Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream hand lotion
*Foot Cream:* O.P.I

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* any for coloured hair
*Conditioner:* same as above
*Conditioning Treatment:* any
*Leave In Conditioner:* 
*Volumizer:* TIGI bedhead
*Styling Products:* TIGI catwalk, bedhead
*Hairspray:* L'oreal elnett
*At Home Dye:* n/a

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer: *Smashbox
*Foundation:* Bare minerals
*Tinted Moisturizer:* n/a
*Concealer:* YSL touche eclait, Bare minerals
*Loose Powder:* Bare minerals mineral viel
*Pressed Powder:* n/a
*Powder Blush:* MAC 
*Cream/Gel Blush:* 
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF
*Bronzer:* Bourjois

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Lancome, bourjois
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints
*Eyeshadow:* MAC 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* 
*Liner (pencil): *Lancome
*Liner (liquid):* MAC
*Liner (gel):* MAC

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* MAC, Vaseline
*Primer:* MAC
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* MAC 
*Lip Gloss:* Lancome, MAC

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler: *any

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* sally hansen
*Base Coat:* OPI
*Top Coat:* OPI
*Polish* OPI


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Sep 10, 2007)

*Cleanser:* Oxy
*Toner/astringent*: Stridex
*Exfoliator*: St. Ives Oil-free moisturizing apricot scrub (for dry/combination skin)
*Moisturizer*: Dove deep moisture SPF 15
*Eye Cream*: n/a
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product*: Just good old SPF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product*: N/A
*Blemish Treatment*: n/a
*Mask*: n/a
*Sunscreen*: My facial moisturizer has my every-day SPF in it. If I'm going to the beach or spending a lot of time outside, I use Baby Blanket SPF 50.

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Suave Shea & Cocoa Butter cream cleanser
*Cleanser (bar):* n/a
*Scrub:* St. Ives Apricot Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* C.O. Bigelow Lemon Body Cream (mmmmmm this stuff is AMAZING and smells delicious!)
*Hand Cream:* Vaseline Intensive care for dry skin
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* (see above)

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo*: Colorgen sulfate-free color-balancing shampoo
*Conditioner*: Ion Color Solutions Daily Moisturizing Conditioner (amazing)
*Conditioning Treatment:* Ion After-Color moisturizing and color sealing treatment
*Leave In Conditioner:* Chi Keratin Mist
*Volumizer:* Haha, I need a DE-volumizer for my hair!
*Styling Products:* Oh god I am such a hair product junkie. My top three are: Bed Head Superstar silkening spray, Osis+ Sparkler Shine Spray, Big Sexy Hair Backcomb in a Bottle.
*Hairspray*: Bed Head Masterpiece hairspray.
*At Home Dye:* L'Oreal excellence hi-color in Red Fire.

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer*: Lola Refine Shine anti-shine primer, Make Up For Ever primer in green.
*Foundation*: Lola sheer creme foundation duo in light, Lola pressed powder in Sand.
*Tinted Moisturizer*: n/a
*Concealer*: MAC select cover-up in color corrector green.
*Loose Powder*: n/a
*Pressed Powder*: Lola pressed powder in Sand, Cornsilk pressed translucent powder (for blotting shine throughout the day).
*Powder Blush*: NARS torrid
*Cream/Gel Blush*: n/a
*Highlighter*: Lola Pearl Luminous light-diffusing powder
*Bronzer*: Too Faced Pink Leopard bronzer (LOVE!!)

*EYE*
*Mascara*: Bourjois' Yes to Volume, No to Clumps
*Primer/Base*: UDPP
*Eyeshadow*: MAC Nylon
*Cream Eyeshadow*: N/A
*Liner (pencil)*: don't really use these, but when I do I use cheap-o milani ones
*Liner (liquid)*: MAC liquid liner in boot black
*Liner (gel)*: MAC Fluidline in blacktrack

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm*: Chapstick with SPF
*Primer*: N/A
*Lip Liner*: n/a
*Lipstick*: Lola lip cremes - especially Cashmere & Smitten.
*Lip Gloss*: MAC Underage lipglass.

*Tools*

*Brushes*: Sephora
*Eyelash Curler*: Revlon

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream*: n/a
*Base Coat*: N/A
*Top Coat*: OPI Chip Skip
*Polish*: Revlon nail enamel in "Revlon Red"


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Jan 30, 2008)

Skincare

Cleanser: Philosophy Purity
Toner/astringent: Kiehls Cucumber Toner
Exfoliator: Philosophy Microdelivery Peel Kit
Moisturizer: Cetaphil
Eye Cream: Philosophy Hope In a Tube
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Tea tree oil
Mask: Dermalogica Clay Cleanser
Sunscreen: Umbrelle

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): B&BW Aromatherapy in Eucalyptus
Cleanser (bar): LUSH Karma
Scrub: St. Ives Apricot Face Scrub (amazing on the body!)
Lotion/Body Cream: Jergens gradual tan builder/ LUSH Dream Cream
Hand Cream: Crabtree & Evelyn Rose and cream
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: Bain De Solieil

Hair Care

Shampoo: Pureology Hydrate
Conditioner: Pureology Hydrate
Conditioning Treatment: VO5 Hot Oil
Leave In Conditioner: Bumble & Bumble
Volumizer: Pureology Root Boost
Styling Products: Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream
Hairspray: Aveda
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup

FACE
Primer: MAC Prep & Prime/ Smashbox Primer
Foundation: Heaviest: MAC Studio Tech; Lighter: NARS Gel in Monte Carlo; Lightest: Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer
Tinted Moisturizer: Stila Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer
Concealer: Laura Mercier Secret Concealer
Loose Powder: Laura Mercier Translucent powder
Pressed Powder: MAC Studio Fix
Powder Blush: MAC
Cream/Gel Blush: Stila/ Tarte
Highlighter: Benefit High Beam/ Smashbox Artificial Light
Bronzer: Darkest: Laura Mercier; lighter: Benefit Hoola; lightest: Stila Sun 1

EYE
Mascara: Christian Dior Diorshow
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC & Stila
Cream Eyeshadow: Benefit Creaseless Cream or MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): Bobbi Brown

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Bag Balm
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC lip liner in Spice or Soar
Lipstick: MAC
Lip Gloss: MAC & Chanel

Tools

Brushes: MAC, Bobbi Brown
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

Nails

Cuticle Cream: OPI
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI
Polish OPI


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* The Body Shop Vitamin E Cream cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Vichy Purete Thermale For normal to combination skin
*Exfoliator:* The Body Shop Vitamin E Cream Exfoliator
*Moisturizer:* Eucerin Hydro-Protect SPF 15 and Sans Soucis' Thermal Spa water in spray
*Eye Cream:* /
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* /
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* /
*Blemish Treatment:* Avene Diacneal
*Mask:* Avon SPA Dead Sea minerals
*Sunscreen:* Sun Dance

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove Classic
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove Classic
*Scrub:* The Body Shop Strawberry Body Polsih *yummmmm*
*Lotion/Body Cream:* The Body Shop Strawberry Body Butter
*Hand Cream:* Nivea Soft
*Foot Cream:* Most any of them from Avon
*Sunscreen:*/

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Brunette Goddess by TIGI
*Conditioner:* Brunette Goddess by TIGI
*Conditioning Treatment:* /
*Leave In Conditioner:* /
*Volumizer:* L'oreal Volum Max spray
*Styling Products:* Enjoy Texture Spray and Enjoy creamy pomade
*Hairspray:* Joico Ice
*At Home Dye:* Loreal in various shades

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* MAC Prep+Prime face
*Foundation:* MAC Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 for winter and MAC Studio Tech for summer
*Tinted Moisturizer:* MAC Select Tint
*Concealer:* MAC Select Cover up and Select Moisture cover
*Loose Powder:* /
*Pressed Powder:* /
*Powder Blush:* MAC in Dollymix and Don't be shy from Barbie LE
*Cream/Gel Blush:* /
*Highlighter:* MAC Glimmershimmer in Ritzy!
*Bronzer:* /

*EYE*
*Mascara:* MAC Zoomlash and Pro lash
*Primer/Base:* MAC paint pots
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC paint pots
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint pencils
*Liner (liquid):* /
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines <3

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Vaseline
*Primer:* /
*Lip Liner:* /
*Lipstick:* MAC in Freckletone
*Lip Gloss:*  Lip Gelees, MAC Lustreglasses and Lip Glasses

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* /

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* /
*Base Coat:* /
*Top Coat:* /
*Polish*: MAC and Borjouis one second


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 1, 2008)

*Updated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Skincare

Cleanser: Glytone
Toner/astringent: Glytone
Exfoliator: St. Ives Apricot Scrub (I love this!)
Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion
Eye Cream: Avon Advanced Eye Perfector
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Tea tree oil
Mask: Glytone 6.5% Sulfur treatment
Sunscreen: Eucerin Everyday Protection for Sensitive Skin SPF 30

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Victoria's Secret Love Spell
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: Again, anything by VS
Lotion/Body Cream: Victoria's Secret Love Spell
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: Eucerin makes great lotions with physical SPF ingredients

Hair Care

Shampoo: Aveda or Bumble & Bumble Sunday
Conditioner: Aveda or anything Frederic Fekkai
Conditioning Treatment: I usually make one with DIY recipes
Leave In Conditioner: Infusium 23 or one I have by Frederic Fekkai
Volumizer: Big Sexy Hair Spray & Play & Kenra
Styling Products: The ones VS sells
Hairspray: Big Sexy Hair Volumizing Hairspray or Kenra
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Prep + Prime SPF 50
Foundation: Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet & MAC Studio Fix Plus
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Select Cover-up
Loose Powder: Make Up For Ever Super Matte Loose Powder
Pressed Powder: Cargo Blu_ray Pressed Powder or any from Chanel
Powder Blush: Nars Orgasm & Deep Throat
Cream/Gel Blush: Smashbox
Highlighter: I have a shimmer brick type of thing from Milani & I LOVE it
Bronzer: NARS Laguna & Casino

EYE
Mascara: DiorShow, Max Factor Lash Perfection in Rich Black
Primer/Base: Shiseido: The Makeup Mascara Base [!!!]
Eyeshadow: Chanel, Nars (hit or miss), Smashbox & I LOVE Urban Decay's high pigmentation in eye shadows. Also some NYX Shadows and of course MAC.
Cream Eyeshadow: Nars
Liner (pencil): Milani
Liner (liquid): L'Oreal Lineur Intense in Carbon Black [I love this stuff]
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack

LIP

Chapstick/Balm: My ultimate favorite waterproof one is by Banana Boat
Primer: Looking to purchase one
Lip Liner: MAC Lipliner in Dervish
Lipstick: NARS Honolulu Honey & Dolce Vita
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglass in Nymphette & High Tea

Tools

Brushes: MAC and Essence of Beauty (cheap but great quality)
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura or Shiseido

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: N/A
As you can see I let my salon take care of my nails lol.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 1, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Shiseido The Skincare Gentle Cleansing Foam
*Toner/astringent:* Shiseido The Skincare Hydro-Refining Softener Lotion
*Exfoliator:* Shiseido Exfoliating Treatment Gel
*Moisturizer:* Shiseido The Skincare Day Essential Moisturizer
*Eye Cream:* Body Shop Vitamin E Eye Cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Philosophy Hope and a Prayer Vitamin C
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* same as above
*Blemish Treatment:* 
*Mask:* <--- I should do this more often!
*Sunscreen:* Shiseido - SPF moisturizer and foundation

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove, Olay, Philosophy (yummy!)
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* Body Shop 
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Body Shop Body Butter - Brazil Nut is my favorite
*Hand Cream:* Bath and Body Works
*Foot Cream:* 
*Sunscreen:* see above

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Bumble and Bumble Gentle Shampoo, TIGI BedHead Brunette Goddess, Aveda (I use a few different ones, all good)
*Conditioner:* Bumble and Bumble Super Rich Conditioner
*Conditioning Treatment:* 
*Leave In Conditioner:* Aveda
*Volumizer:* 
*Styling Products:* Biosilk Silk Therapy Serum, Aveda Defining Whip
*Hairspray:* whatever's on sale, hardly use it 
*At Home Dye:* 
*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* 
*Foundation:* Shiseido Sun Protection Foundation Ochre
*Tinted Moisturizer:* 
*Concealer:* Revlon Colorstay
*Loose Powder:* BE Mineral Veil
*Pressed Powder:* 
*Powder Blush:* NARS Orgasm
*Cream/Gel Blush:* 
*Highlighter:* Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks
*Bronzer:* NARS Laguna

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Diorshow, Loreal Voluminous  
*Primer/Base:* Shiseido Hydro-Powder Eyeshadow
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* see primer above
*Liner (pencil):* Maybelline, Wet N Wild, Revlon 
*Liner (liquid):* 
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Chapstick Hawaiian Tropic
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC, my trusty Garden Botanika
*Lipstick:* MAC, Clinique, Maybelline, Clarins
*Lip Gloss:* MAC, Clinique, Wet N Wild 

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura and Shiseido

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* 
*Base Coat:* O.P.I.
*Top Coat:* O.P.I.
*Polish* O.P.I., Revlon and MAC


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 1, 2008)

Skincare

Cleanser: Olay Regenerist Cream Cleanser or NARS Cream Cleanser
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: Alpha Hydrox 10% glycolic acid cream-cheap, pH less than 4,very effective and a wash cloth

Moisturizer: No need. If the weather is really rough I use RoC Retinol-their products have the highest OTC retinol

Eye Cream: this is a retail ploy trying to get you to buy the same product (skin cream) twice-except pay double for it-no cream depuffs or de wrinkes permanently-for quick results I use preparation H gel


Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Zinc and Titanium sunblock, an outback hat -all the La Mer in the world ain't going to cut the litmus test of time

Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: sunglasses-

Blemish Treatment: salcylic acid overnight

Sunscreen: Blue Lizard suncream-one for face, sensitive for body


Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): An unknown brand from Japan, smells minty
Cleanser (bar): Dial,oaly
Scrub: brush
Lotion/Body Cream: Say Yes to carrots

Hand Cream: Yes to carrots
Foot Cream: walk on the beach, rasp daily


Hair Care

Shampoo: John Freida
Conditioner: John Freida
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Phyto De frisant
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: L'Oreal Excellence or Feria

Makeup

FACE
Primer:Smash box
Foundation: Nars oil free
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: NARS
Loose Powder: NARS
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: NARS
Cream/Gel Blush: NARS multiples
Highlighter: Albatross
Bronzer: bronzer is out of style for local Hapas and Hawaiians
Blotting Papers"NARS, Shiseido
EYE
Mascara: Fibre wig

Primer/Base: Two Faced First Base,nothing lasts longer or is more vibrant

Eyeshadow: NARS
Cream Eyeshadow:
 NARS
Liner (liquid): NARSLiner
 (gel): n/A
Pencil: MAC
LIP
Chapstick/Balm: ALba
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Estee Lauder
Lipstick: NARS, Chanel, MAC,Vincent Longo, Laura Mercier

Lip Gloss: Smashbox,NARS

Tools

Brushes: Sephora Pro

Eyelash Curler: Revlon

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A


----------



## xiahe (Feb 2, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Clinique Acne Solutions foaming cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Clinique Acne Solutions Clarifying Lotion
*Exfoliator:* ----
*Moisturizer:* Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel
*Eye Cream:* ----
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: ----*
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* ----
*Blemish Treatment:* Acne Free Terminator 10 *or* ProActiv Sulfur mask used as a treatment
*Mask:* Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask
*Sunscreen:* Clinique City Block

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* B&BW
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* B&BW Mango Mandarin Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Lubriderm for extra dry skin
*Hand Cream:* Suave Skin Therapy Advanced Therapy lotion
*Foot Cream:* ----
*Sunscreen:* Coppertone...w/e

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine
*Conditioner:* Garnier Fructis
*Conditioning Treatment:* Garnier Fructis
*Leave In Conditioner:* Garnier Fructis
*Volumizer:* ----
*Styling Products:* Redkin Glass, Tresseme Heat Protecting Spray
*Hairspray:* ----
*At Home Dye:* ----

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* ----
*Foundation:* ----
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Clinique Sheer Moisture Tint
*Concealer:* L'Oreal Infallible 
*Loose Powder:* ----
*Pressed Powder:* MAC blot
*Powder Blush:* MAC
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Tarte
*Highlighter:* MAC MSFs or Milani Glimmerstripes
*Bronzer:* ----

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Lancome Definicils or Maybelline Full n Soft
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints / UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC
*Cream Eyeshadow:* Wet n Wild Mega Eyes Cream Eyeshadow
*Liner (pencil):* Revlon Colorstay
*Liner (liquid):* ----
*Liner (gel):* MAC fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Carmex Click Stick - Cherry
*Primer:* ----
*Lip Liner:* ----
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC lustreglass/lipglass, C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Shines

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC, Sonia Kashuk
*Eyelash Curler:* ELF

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* ----
*Base Coat:* NYC
*Top Coat:* NYC
*Polish* O.P.I., Revlon


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (May 14, 2008)

Skin Type: Dry, Sensitive
Hair Type: Thin


Skincare

Cleanser: Clinique: Redness Solutions gentle cleanser
Toner/astringent: do not use
Exfoliator: Lancome: Exfoliance Confort
Eye Cream: still searching for one
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: n/a
Mask: i use elisabeth ardens 8 hour cream over night as a mask 
Sunscreen: n/a

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Lush: Snow Fairy. LOOOVE the smell!
Cleanser (bar): n/a
Scrub: Juicy Couture: Sugar Body Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Juicy Couture: Body Cream
Hand Cream: Loccitane: Olive-Tomato Hand cream. this is my HG cream! awsome!
Foot Cream: Lush: Fair Trade Foot Lotion. Really nice smell and texture.
Sunscreen: n/a

Hair Care

Shampoo: Marlies Möller: Pashmisilk Delight Vitamin Shampoo
Conditioner: n/a 
Conditioning Treatment: n/a
Leave In Conditioner: n/a
Volumizer: havent found a good pne yet
Styling Products: Osis dusting mattifying powder is awsome. gives volume too!
Hairspray: all ive tried were bad! -_-"
At Home Dye: n/a

Makeup

FACE
Primer: MAC: Prep + Prime
Foundation: Chanel: Teint Innoccence
Tinted Moisturizer: n/a
Concealer: YSL: Touche Eclat
Loose Powder: n/a
Pressed Powder: Dior: Teint Innoccence
Blush: Mac, Chanel
Cream/Gel Blush: YSL: Pop Stick Blush from the spring 08 collection and Bobbi Brown: Pink Rhasberry in Winter
Highlighter: Estee Lauder: Face glow in gold
Bronzer: daytime: Guerlain: Tan Booster, nightime: Dior: Bronze Sun Couture Palette 002

EYE
Mascara: havent found a good one yet
Primer/Base: Artdeco
Eyeshadow: MAC and Dior
Cream Eyeshadow: Shiseido 
Liner (pencil): Chanel: Berry
Liner (liquid): n/a
Liner (gel): MAC: Fluidline

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Lancome: Baume Baiser in Rose Marshmallow, Labello: Aqua... whatever its called, a light-blue one
Primer: n/a
Lip Liner: Bobbi Brown: Nude Pink
Lipstick: Dior: Dior Rouge
Lip Gloss: i have tons of faves. atm Dior: sorbet meringue, Helena Rubinstein: Drama queen, Guerlain: Terracotta in 01

Tools

Brushes: MAC: 187, Benefit: Medium Angled Brush
Eyelash Curler: MAC

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Dior: Creme Abricot
Base Coat:  n/a
Top Coat: n/a
Polish: Chanel and Dior


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Bebe Young Care Foaming cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Nivea Moisturizing Toner
*Exfoliator:* Aspirin mask (home remedy)
*Moisturizer:* Louis Widmer creams
*Eye Cream:* Louis Widmer
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* sunscreen
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* sunscreen
*Blemish Treatment:* don't use it
*Mask:* i use no name brand ones from the drugstore
*Sunscreen:* Eucerin face moisturizer with spf 15

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Korres Jasmine Shower gel
*Cleanser (bar):* Eubos Bar
*Scrub:* St. Ives Apricot Scrub, or crushed aspirin
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Eucerin
*Hand Cream:* Dr. Scheller Oat handcrea, (d/c)
*Foot Cream:* Eubos foot cream
*Sunscreen:* Nivea

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Wella System Professional for Colored hair
*Conditioner:* L'Oreal Professionel Vitamino Color
*Conditioning Treatment:*
*Leave In Conditioner:* Wella System Professional Enrich Balm
*Styling Products:* Sebastian Moulding Mud, TiGi Curls Rock Amplifier
*Hairspray:* Wella Flexihold

*Makeup*

*FACE*

*Foundation:* Alima mineral foundation & MAC Studio Fix powder
*Concealer:* Clarins pen concealer
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Studio Fix, MAC Blot Powder
*Powder Blush:* Nars & Bobbi Brown
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Raspberry Pink
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF in Shimpagne, BB Shimmerbrick
*Bronzer:* MAC Global Glow MSF

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Max Factor 2000 Calorie
*Primer/Base:* MAC Shadesticks
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Weleda lipbalm
*Lip Liner:* MAC Cremestick liners
*Lipstick:* MAC, Rimmel, Nars
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipglass

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Stila, MAC, Bobbi Brown


*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Burts Bees Lemon Cuticle Balm
*Base Coat:* Dikla
*Polish* Essence, Mavala, Maybelline


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 16, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Proactiv
*Toner/astringent:* Proactiv
*Exfoliator:* N/A
*Moisturizer:* N/A
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* N/A
*Mask:* Proactiv
*Sunscreen:* Bath and Body Works 29 and Holding

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Bath and Body Works Temptations 3-in-1 in Cinnamon Bun
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* Bath and Body Works Aromatherapy Sugar Scrub in Orange Ginger
*Lotion/Body Cream:* BBW Far East Escape Mystic Silk
*Hand Cream:* C.O. Bigelow Lemon Hand Treatment
*Foot Cream:* BBW True Blue Spa Heal of Approval Cream
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* BBW Temptation 3-in-1 in Cinnamon Bun
*Conditioner:* Swartzkopf Bonacure Repair 
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* Swartzkopf Boacure Repair
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* MAC Prep & Prime Face
*Foundation:* MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Moisturecover
*Loose Powder:* Covergirl Translucent Powder
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* MAC Beauty Powder Blush in Alpha Girl
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse in Peach Satin
*Highlighter:* N/A
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* MAC Plushlash in PlushBlack
*Primer/Base:* Urban Decay Primer Potion
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints
*Liner (pencil):* N/A
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* N/A

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* BBW True Blue Spa Wet Your Whistle Shea Butter and Vitamin E balm
*Primer:* BBW Rose Salve
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* MAC Lipstick in Party Mate
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lustreglasses in Love Nectar

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC 217
*Eyelash Curler:* N/A

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* BBW Rose Salve
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* Sally Hansan Diamonds in 01
*Polish* O.P.I.


----------



## Trista (May 16, 2008)

Skincare

Cleanser: Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Boscia Recharging Night Moisture
Eye Cream: Origins Eye Doctor
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: sunglasses
Blemish Treatment: Neutrogena 
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: Peter Thomas Roth Ultra Lite Oil- Free Sunblock

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): N/A
Cleanser (bar): Lush soap Honey I Washed the Kids
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Aveeno
Hand Cream: Aveeno hand cream
Foot Cream: Aveeno
Sunscreen: Neutrogena 

Hair Care

Shampoo: Aveda Color Conserve
Conditioner: Aveda Color Conserve
Conditioning Treatment: Henna
Leave In Conditioner: Paul Mitchell
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Aveda
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Smashbox Photofinish Light Foundation Primer
Foundation: N/A
Tinted Moisturizer: Laura Mercier Oil-Free
Concealer: Laura Mercier secret concealer
Loose Powder: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder
Pressed Powder: Laura Geller Matte Maker
Powder Blush: NARS 
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A 
Bronzer: N/A

EYE
Mascara: Cargo Texas Lash (for now)
Primer/Base: MAC Paint
Eyeshadow: MAC and Make Up For Ever
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): MAC technakohls and Make Up For Ever Aqua liners
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): Bobbi Brown and MAC fluidlines

LIP

Lip balm: Bigelow
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC cremestick lip liner
Lipstick: MAC and NARS
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglass

Tools

Brushes: Shu Uemura
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI
Polish: OPI


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (May 16, 2008)

Skincare

Cleanser: Some prescribed stuff...I guess when your mother makes you go to the dermatologist from like age 13 up ALL the time (even though my skin really isn't bad at all)...you just get used to using prescription cleanser...though you would think I would know the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital Cream
Eye Cream: Lancome Primordiale Eye
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Prescription 
Mask: Homemade 
Sunscreen: Don't...I know that's terrible 

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Careess Moroccan or Tahitian 
Cleanser (bar): 
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: St. Ives 
Hand Cream: See above 
Foot Cream: See above 
Sunscreen: Again...don't 

Hair Care

Shampoo: Right some Biolage stuff but that needs to change soon
Conditioner: See above...
Conditioning Treatment: This cholesterol stuff
Leave In Conditioner: Pantene 
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Depends on what I'm doing with my hair...anything from Suave to Frederic Fekkai (and everything in between) 
Hairspray: Herbal Essence or La Coupe
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Gotta get one 
Foundation: MAC (I have no idea to be honest I don't use it all that much...terrible right?!!!)
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder: MAC Blot Powder
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: Ulta
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC
Bronzer: NYC

EYE
Mascara: Lancome Hypnose (I'm OBSESSED)
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC (mostly) 
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): Maybelline (I think) 
Liner (liquid): Prestige or MAC Liquidlast 
Liner (gel): MAC fluidline 

LIP

Lip balm: Good ole chapstick
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC cremestick lip liner
Lipstick: MAC 
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglass

Tools

Brushes: MAC, Sonia Kashuk, Loew Cornell....a little bit of everything 
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura - Won't go anywhere without it!!! 

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: ???
Top Coat: Gel (Get my nails done) 
Polish: Depends on what I pick


----------



## ilorietta (May 16, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* DHC clesansing oil
*Toner/astringent:* Liz Earle or Dr Hauschka
*Exfoliator:* Dermalogica daily microfoliant
*Moisturizer:* Nuxe or decleor
*Eye Cream:* still looking for one
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* sunscreen
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* sunscreen
*Blemish Treatment:* Liz earle spot-on
*Mask:* Dr Hauschka revitalising
*Sunscreen:* Clarins or piz buin

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Nivea oil or Olay body wash
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* Clinique in a tub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Avene or kiehl's
*Hand Cream:* Clarins or Dr Hauschka
*Foot Cream:* any
*Sunscreen:* piz buin

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* redken
*Conditioner:* redken
*Conditioning Treatment:* lancome or redken
*Leave In Conditioner:* kerastase
*Volumizer:* phyto
*Styling Products:* n/a
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* n/a

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* smahbox
*Foundation:* shiseido hydro liquid compact, NARS balanced, Armani LSF
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Shiseido spf15
*Concealer:* mac 
*Loose Powder:* MAC or TLeClerc
*Pressed Powder:* clinique staymatte
*Powder Blush:* MAC or pout
*Cream/Gel Blush:* MAC, COnvertible colours
*Highlighter:* NARS multiple, Pout Love glow
*Bronzer:* NARS, Versace

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Shiseido
*Primer/Base:* MAc paint
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments, stila
*Cream Eyeshadow:* clinique in the tube
*Liner (pencil):* Mac or pout kohl
*Liner (liquid):* guerlain divinora
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines, BB, stila

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* burts bees
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* dior
*Lip Gloss:* stila lipglaze

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC, Pout
*Eyelash Curler:* shiseido

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Dr.Hauschka neem oil
*Base Coat:* chanel
*Top Coat:* chanel
*Polish* chanel


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* MAC Cleanse Off Oil
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* MAC Microfine Refinisher
*Moisturizer:* La Mer Cream and Bobbi Brown's Extra Face Oil
*Eye Cream:* La Mer, MAC's Fast Response Eye Cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Freeze 24/7 Cream
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* Dr. Perricone Advanced Eye Area Therapy, Freeze 24/7 Anti-Aging Eye Serum
*Blemish Treatment:* N/A
*Mask:* Juice Beauty Hydration Mask, Bliss Triple Oxygen Instant Energizing Mask 
*Sunscreen:* Too many to list! lol

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Body Shop's Olive Shower Gel
*Cleanser (bar):* Bliss' Big Blue Bar
*Scrub:* Body Shop's Olive body Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Johnson and Johnson's Baby Lotion or Body Shop Body Butters in Olive or Moringa 
*Hand Cream:* Crabtree and Evelyn's Gardener's Hand Therapy
*Foot Cream:* Benefit's Sandal Scandal
*Sunscreen:* Anything SPF30 or higher

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Bumble + Bumble's Color Support Extra Mild Shampoo for Cool Brunettes  or Altieri Brothers (It's pretty rare and expensive, but I would gladly track it down to the ends of the earth and pay my last penny for it).
*Conditioner:* Altieri Brothers (Same sentiment as above)
*Conditioning Treatment:* Pureology Nanoworks, Body Shop's Brazil Nut Moisture Mask, PHYTO's Phytonectar Ultra Nourishing Oil Treatment
*Leave In Conditioner:* Chi or Frederic Fekkai's
*Volumizer:* Frederick Fekkai's Instant Volume Root Lifting Spray
*Styling Products:* Bumble + Bumble's DeFrizz and Styling Spray (Amazing combo)
*Hairspray:* Bumble + Bumble de Mode
*At Home Dye:* I leave that to the pros

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox Photofinish Primer (Reg or Bronzing variety)
*Foundation:* Estee Lauder's Double Wear or MAC's Mineralize Satinfinish
*Tinted Moisturizer:* MACs Select Tint
*Concealer:* Laura Mercier Secret Concealer, MAC Select Cover Up
*Loose Powder:*MUFE HD, Laura Mercier's Loose Setting Powder
*Pressed Powder:* MAC's MSF Naturals, Cargo Blu_Ray
*Powder Blush:* MAC, NARS, Bobbi Brown
*Cream/Gel Blush:* NARS, Stila, MAC, Kevin Aucoin
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF's (esp Shimpagne), NARS Mulitiple in Copacabana, 
*Bronzer:* MAC, Guerlain (esp Terracotta Pearl Powder)

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Diorshow
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints, Paintpots, Shadesticks or Select Cover Up Concealer
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments, NARS, MUFE, Smashbox
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints, Shisheido, Vincent Longo
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint pencils
*Liner (liquid):* MAC, UD's Liquid Liners, VIncent Longo 
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* MAC's Lip Conditioner or Prada Lip Sheild 
*Primer:* MAC Prep + Prime
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lustreglasses and Lip Glasses, Chanel Glossimers, Dior

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC, NARS
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Umera and Shiseido

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Solar Oil
*Base Coat:* N/A - I don't do my own nails anymore
*Top Coat:* N/A - I don't do my own nails anymore
*Polish* O.P.I., and MAC

Also adding: 

*Self-Tanners: *

*Face*: Estee Lauder's Sunless Super Tan
*Body*: Sephora's Spray-On Bronzer, GlowFusion Spray-On

_*False Lashes:*_

*Lashes*: MAC, MUFE, Shiseido or Ardell
*Glue*: Duo (Dark), Shisheido

*Tools*:

*Tweezers*: Anastasia, Tweezerman, MAC
*Straight Iron:* Chi
*Misc*:Tweezerman's iLash Comb

*Makeup*:

*Eyebrow Pencil:* Anastasia!
*Lash Primer:* Smashbox
*Reverse Lip Liner:* Cargo Reverse Liner
*Contour:* MAC Cherche Blushcreme, Tarte's Cheek Stain in Sunkissed, MAC Bronzer or Sculpt and Shape Powders


----------



## coachkitten (May 20, 2008)

Skincare

Cleanser:Bare Escentuals RareMinerals Renew & Reveal Facial Cleanser
Toner/astringent: Neutrogena Alcohol Free Toner
Exfoliator: Avon ANEW Clinical Advanced Dermabrasion System
Moisturizer: Hope in a Jar or Creme de la Mer
Eye Cream: Chanel age delay eye 
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face producthilosophy When Hope is not enough serum
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:Chanel Age Delay Eye
Blemish Treatment:Neugrogena On the spot treatment
Mask:LUSH Mask of Magnaminty
Sunscreen:Clinique City Block or Neutrogena

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid):Herbal Essence Body Wash
Cleanser (bar):Garden Botanika Oatmeal Bar
Scrub:Bliss Hot Salt Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream:Vaseline Renew Lotion
Hand Cream:CHANEL Creme Jeunesse Hand Creme
Foot Cream:LUSH Fair Trade Foot Lotion
Sunscreen: Anything SPF30 or higher

Hair Care

Shampoo:Kerastase Bain Stain 3
Conditioner:Kerastase Lait Vital
Conditioning Treatment: Kerastase Oleo Relax
Leave In Conditioner:Frederick Fekkai Salon Glaze Clear Shine Rinse
Volumizer:Bumble & Bumble Thickening spray
Styling Products:
Hairspray:Aussie Scrunch Spray
At Home Dye:Nice & Easy Perfect 10 but normally I go to the salon

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Smashbox Photofinish Primer (Regular or Light)
Foundation:MAC Studio Fix Fluid
Tinted Moisturizer:MAC Face & Body
Concealer:MAC Studio Touch up Stick
Loose Powder:MAC Blot Loose in Medium
Pressed Powder:MAC MSF Natural
Powder Blush:MAC Blushbaby
Cream/Gel Blush:BeneFIT Benetint
Highlighter:MAC MSF in Lightscapade & Petticoat 
Bronzer:MAC refined gold

EYE
Mascara:MAC plushlash
Primer/Base:Urban Decay Potion Primer
Eyeshadow:MAC & Chanel eye shadow
Cream Eyeshadow:MAC shadesticks
Liner (pencil):MAC eye kohls
Liner (liquid):Shisheido
Liner (gel):MAC fluidline

LIP
Chapstick/Balm:Rosebud Salve in Strawberry
Primer:MAC lip erase 
Lip Liner:Avon lip liner in clear & MAC creamstick liner
Lipstick:MAC, Chanel, and Lancome
Lip Gloss:Chanel glossimers & MAC lipglasses

Tools

Brushes:NARS, Sephora, and MAC
Eyelash Curler: Shu Umera mini & regular

Nails

Cuticle Cream:Solar Oil
Base Coat:Sally Hensen
Top Coat:OPI
Polish:CHANEL and MAC


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 20, 2008)

*Here we go...
**
Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Garnier gel cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* St. Ives Apricot scrub
*Moisturizer:* Oil of Olay beauty fluid
*Eye Cream:* N/a
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/a
*Blemish Treatment:* Tea tree oil
*Mask:* N/a
*Sunscreen:* fair & lovely
*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* N/a
*Cleanser (bar):* Mysore Sandal soap
*Scrub:* N/a
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Vaseline Cocoa Butter, 
*Hand Cream:* Bath and Body Works Hand cream
*Foot Cream:* VS garden ultra moisturizing hand and body cream or Bath and Body Works Hand cream
*Sunscreen:* Banana Boat Sport

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Loreal Kids Strawberry Smoothie
*Conditioner:* Herbal Essences Hello Hydration or Suave
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/a
*Volumizer:* N/a
*Styling Products:* Organix split ends mender, Aveda Brilliant Universal Styling Cream
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/a

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Monistat gel (on my nose)
*Foundation:* Revlon Colorstay minerals
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Revlon Colorstay Active light
*Concealer:* Revlon Colortay
*Loose Powder:* N/a
*Pressed Powder:* N/a
*Powder Blush:* MAC
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/a
*Highlighter:* Stila
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* VS Very Sexy High Definition
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paint
*Eyeshadow:* MAC 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/a
*Liner (pencil):* UD 24/7
*Liner (liquid):* Loreal Lineur Intense
*Liner (gel):* MAC Blacktrack Fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Soft lips, Neutrogena Moistureshine tinted lip balm
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* L'oreal
*Lipstick:* MAC, Lola, Revlon Colorstay
*Lip Gloss:* MAC 3Dglass and Dazzleglass, VS Beauty Rush

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Some Mac, Some Shu, I also have some Sonia Kashuk and a 1/8 angular sable  brush which I got from an art store and love.
*Eyelash Curler:* Revlon

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/a
*Base Coat:* Total Nail Rx (the pink one)
*Top Coat:* The one which comes with Revlon colorstay
*Polish*: Essie, Rimmel, Orly binding white tip


----------



## meehpink143 (May 20, 2008)

Skincare

Cleanser: Shiseido TheSkincare Extra Gentle Cleansing Foam
Toner/astringent: Shiseido Hydro-Nourishing Softener
Exfoliator: St. Ives Apricot Scrub
Moisturizer: Shiseido Pureness Moisture Gel/ 
Shiseido TheSkincare Day Moisturizer
Eye Cream: Shiseido Eye Soother
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Shiseido Pure Retinol Face Mask
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: Shiseido Future Solution Eye/Lip Cream
Blemish Treatment: Shiseido Pureness Blemish Gel
Mask: Shiseido Pure Retinol Mask
Sunscreen: Shiseido Spf 33 Face/Body

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Dove
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: Victoria's Secret Scrub in Pure Seduction
Lotion/Body Cream: Queen Helene Cocoa Butter
Hand Cream: Shiseido
Foot Cream: idk?
Sunscreen: Shiseido Spf 33 Face/Body

Hair Care

Shampoo: Dove for damaged hair with the repairing serum!!! GREAT STUFF
Conditioner: Dove with serum
Conditioning Treatment: Aussie leave in conditioner treatment
Leave In Conditioner: Aussie
Volumizer: Got2B
Styling Products: Biosilk =]
Hairspray: idk? don't really use
At Home Dye: Revlon.. because it's cheap and does the job

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Shiseido Smoothing Veil/ Shiseido Pre-Makeup Cream
Foundation: Shiseido Dual Balancing in O60
Tinted Moisturizer: Shiseido in #2 in fall/spring #3 in summer/winter
Concealer: Maybelline
Loose Powder: don't use
Pressed Powder: don't use
Powder Blush: MAC! =] all of them!
Cream/Gel Blush: don't use
Highlighter: MAC MSFS!
Bronzer: MAC!

EYE
Mascara: DiorShow Black with Shiseido Mascara Primer
Primer/Base: Mac Paints and Shiseido HydroPower Eyeshadows
Eyeshadow: MAC!!
Cream Eyeshadow: Shiseido HydroPower Eyeshadow
Liner (pencil): idk
Liner (liquid): DiorStyleLiner
Liner (gel): MAC FLUIDLINES!

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Vaseline/Burts Bees
Primer: Mac Lip Primer
Lip Liner: Shiseido
Lipstick: MAC/Shiseido
Lip Gloss: MAC!

Tools

Brushes: MAC & Sonia Kashuk
Eyelash Curler: SHISEIDOOOOO!

Nails

Cuticle Cream: don't have one
Base Coat: Sally Hansen
Top Coat: Sally Hansen
Polish: Dior & MAC


----------



## astronaut (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Biore Warming Blackhead Fighting Cream Cleanser (If I have a pimple or two or three, this cleanser gently "pops" them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*Toner/astringent:* Biore (it has that biore smell, I love it)
*Exfoliator:* St. Ives Apricot Scrub! (I just recently bought this this week and it makes my skin soooo smooth)
*Moisturizer:* Pure Focus Gel Cream (I'm probably not going to use this anymore, it's too expensive)
*Eye Cream:* Clinique All About Eyes
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Clearasil Daily Acne Control Vanishing Cream
*Mask:* Biore Shine Control Clay Mask. (I'm using Got 2 B Avocado clay mask at the moment though)
*Sunscreen:* Biore Pore Minimizing Lightweight Moisturizer (I wear this when I don't wear makeup and I wear the Lancome moisurizer with. I think I'll start to replace the Lancome one with this when it runs out)

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Neutrogena Body Clear Body Scrub (backneee ahhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*Cleanser (bar):* Olay 
*Scrub:* Neutrogena Body Clear Body Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* N/A (too lazy to use lotion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*Hand Cream:* Bath and Body Works Black Raspberry Vanilla antibacterial hand lotion
*Foot Cream:* N/A (I don't... even though I should because they're a mess!)
*Sunscreen:* Copperton

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Garnier Fructis Anti Dandruff 2-in-1
*Conditioner:* N/A (too lazy to use conditioner, hence the 2-in-1 shampoo)
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A 
*Leave In Conditioner:*  N/A (I used to use Pantene Pro V's spray leave in conditioner)
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* N/A (I don't style my hair usually because it makes my hair feel cruddy, and plus I don't have time)
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A (I don't dye my hair anymore)

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox Photofinish Primer spf 15
*Foundation:* Everyday Minerals Semi-Matte Foundation
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Everyday Minerals Concealer
*Loose Powder:* Everyday Minerals Silk Dust
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* Everyday Minerals Siesta
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* Everyday Minerals Light Pink
*Bronzer:* Everyday Minerals Soft Bronzer

*EYE*
*Mascara:* N/A (I have yet to find my HG)
*Primer/Base:* Urban Decay Primer Potion
*Eyeshadow:* Urban Decay
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* N/A (pencils don't work with my Asian eyes)
*Liner (liquid):* Clinique (been using this for about 4-5 years but I started using Fluidline...)
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Chapstick medicated
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* NYX (to cheap to using anything else at the moment)
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC lipglass

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Urban Decay (I only have 1 shadow brush that I barely use though lol) & Too Faced. (Synthetic brushes are the kindest to my skin)
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura 

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* N/A_

 
I'm updating my list, over a year later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not much has changed though.

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* MAC Greengel Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Aquafina Toner
*Exfoliator:* St. Ives Apricot Scrub
*Moisturizer:* Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel
*Eye Cream:* Clinique All About Eyes
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Clearasil Daily Acne Control Vanishing Cream
*Mask:* Got 2 B Avocado clay mask
*Sunscreen:* Juice Beauty Apple Moisturizer SPF 15

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Bath And Body Works
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* Neutrogena Body Clear Body Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* With Love by Hilary Duff Body Lotion
*Hand Cream:* Bath and Body Works Black Raspberry Vanilla antibacterial hand lotion
*Foot Cream:* N/A (I don't... even though I should because they're a mess!)
*Sunscreen:* Copperton

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Bed Head
*Conditioner:* Bed Head
*Conditioning Treatment:*  N/A 
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* Paul Mitchel 
*Styling Products:* Paul Michel 
*Hairspray:* Garnier Fructis
*At Home Dye:* N/A (I don't dye my hair)

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox Photofinish Primer Light
*Foundation:* Everyday Minerals Original Glo Foundation
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Everyday Minerals Foundation
*Loose Powder:* Everyday Minerals Silk Dust
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* Smashbox Soft Lights in Prism
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF Lightscapade
*Bronzer:* MAC MSF Global Glow

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Too Faced Lash Injection
*Primer/Base:* Too Faced Shadow Insurance
*Eyeshadow:* MAC
*Cream Eyeshadow:* Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadow
*Liner (pencil):* MAC technakohl 
*Liner (liquid):* Urban Decay Liquid Liner
*Liner (gel):* Stila Smudgepots

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* The Body Shop Lip Care Stick
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* Victoria's Secret Very Sexy
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC dazzleglass

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Chanel
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura 

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* N/A


----------



## zabbazooey (May 20, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Shiseido The Skincare foaming cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Shiseido Revitalizing Essence 
*Exfoliator:* Origins Modern Friction
*Moisturizer:* NARS skin Brightening Serum
*Eye Cream:* Shisedo White Lucent Eye Brightening Treatment
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* /
*Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product:* /
*Blemish Treatment:* /
*Mask:* /
*Sunscreen:* Shiseido (I dunno the SPF 55 face/body one)

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Bath and Body Works anything
*Cleanser (bar):* /
*Scrub:* I'm in the mood for scrub - Bath and Body Works
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Baby lotion
*Hand Cream:* L'Occitane Shea Hand Cream <3
*Foot Cream:* Heel of Approval - Bath and Body Works
*Sunscreen:*/

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Moisture Maniac by TIGI
*Conditioner:* Moisture Maniac by TIGI
*Conditioning Treatment:* Aussie 3 Minute Miracle
*Leave In Conditioner:* /
*Volumizer:* /
*Styling Products:* Redken wax
*Hairspray:* Bedhead hard head spray
*At Home Dye:* /

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Shiseido Pre-Makeup Cream
*Foundation:* MAC SFF
*Tinted Moisturizer:* /
*Concealer:* Benefit Boi-ing
*Loose Powder:* /
*Pressed Powder:* MAC MSF Natural
*Powder Blush:* NARS Amour and MAC Dollymix
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Tarte!
*Highlighter:* Dior Flowerblossom Spring 08
*Bronzer:* MAC in Golden

*EYE*
*Mascara:* smashbox bionic
*Primer/Base:* UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* Shiseido Hydro Powders
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint pencils
*Liner (liquid):* /
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines <3

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Carmex
*Primer:* /
*Lip Liner:* MAC in subculture 
*Lipstick:* MAC in  Port Red
*Lip Gloss:*  Lip Gelees, MAC Lustreglasses and Lip Glasses

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC anything!
*Eyelash Curler:* Maybelline

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Burt's Bees
*Base Coat:* /
*Top Coat:* /
*Polish*: OPI -- no doubt!


----------



## ginger9 (May 22, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Spectro Gel
*Toner/astringent:* None
*Exfoliator:* Olay Regenerist Daily Regenerating Cleanser
*Moisturizer:* EA Visible Difference 
*Eye Cream:* NeoStrata
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* NeoStrata
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* NeoStrata
*Blemish Treatment:* Tea tree oil (in moderation)
*Mask:* None
*Sunscreen:* Dormer SPF30 (for face)

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Olay Ribbons
*Cleanser (bar):* None
*Scrub:* Any nice smelling Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Lubriderm
*Hand Cream:* Any decent hand cream will do
*Foot Cream:* Sally Hansen
*Sunscreen:* A good no name brand with SPF50 (UVA/UVB protection) is fine

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Biolage
*Conditioner:* Biolage
*Conditioning Treatment:* None
*Leave In Conditioner:* Herbal Essence leave-in spit end protector
*Styling Products:* Herbal Essence mousse, HE wightless gel
*Hairspray:* HE flexihold 

*Makeup*

*FACE*

*Foundation:* Giorgio Armani LS
*Concealer:* None
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Studio Fix
*Powder Blush:* Nars, Bobbi Brown
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Mac Brit Wit
*Highlighter:* None
*Bronzer:* None

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Maybelline Full n Soft
*Primer/Base:* UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* None
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Blistex
*Lip Liner:* Annabelle
*Lipstick:* MAC, Revlon, L'oreal
*Lip Gloss:* MAC, Philosophy

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Costco kits, Annabelle, MAC (of course)


*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* None
*Base Coat:* Opi
*Polish* Revlon


----------



## msmack (May 22, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Avene Cold Cream Gel (for dry to very dry skin)
*Toner/astringent:* Witch Hazel diluted with water
*Exfoliator:* Baking soda mixed with cleanser
*Moisturizer:* Jojoba Oil
*Eye Cream:* Still Searching...
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Spectro Acne Care (spot cream)
*Mask:* Asprin Mask/LUSH Mask of Magnaminty
*Sunscreen:* BioVera Parasol SPF 20

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* N/A
*Cleanser (bar):* Kogi Naturals (local brand) 'Moor Mud' Soap
*Bubble Bath:* Lush Bubble Bars 'Pop in the Bath!'
*Scrub:* Homemade Salt Scrub & LUSH Ocean Salt
*Lotion/Body Cream:* LUSH Skin Sin (currently)
*Hand Cream:* N/A
*Foot Cream:* Unrefined Shea Butter w/ socks
*Sunscreen:* BioVera Parasol SPF 20

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* LUSH Squeaky Green shampoo bar
*Conditioner:* LUSH Jungle - Alba Daily Conditioner
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* Roots Shea Butter Mender
*Styling Products:* Tigi Hardhead Gel
*Hairspray:* Tigi Hardhead Hairspray (LOVE)

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* None
*Foundation:* Lumiere Mineral Foundation (Flawless)
*Setting Spray:* Avene Thermal Water
*Concealer:* Biotherm 'Forget it' Concealer in '10'
*Pressed Powder:* Marcelle Translucent loose powder
*Powder Blush:* Nars & MAC
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* NARS Albatross/MAC Lightscapade
*Bronzer:* NYC Gel Bronzer

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Covergirl Lash Blast / Biotherm Perfect '10' open eyes
*Primer/Base:* UDPP & MAC Paints
*Eyeshadow:* MAC Pigments!/shadows & Annabelle
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines!
*Liner (pencil):* Annabelle Smoothliner
*Liner (liquid):* NYC Black
*Liner (glitter):* Lise Watier

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Nivea for Men Balm
*Lip Liner:* Maybelline
*Lipstick:* Maybelline SuperStay lip color
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipgelee/L'Oreal Color Juice/Lancome JuicyTube

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC/Lumiere/Annabelle/Quo
*Eyelash Curler:* Shiseido

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Burt's Bees Lemon Cuticle Butter
*Base Coat:* OPI Nail Envy Matte
*Top Coat:* OPI Naiil Envy Original
*Polish* OPI/Revlon/Sally Hansen


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 22, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Garnier Fructis, Ponds Cool Cucumber
*Toner/astringent:* none
*Exfoliator:* Garnier Fructis
*Moisturizer:* Ponds face cream
*Eye Cream:* none
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* L'Oreal Wrinkle Decreasing Collagen Filler
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* none
*Blemish Treatment:* Melaleuca blemish stick
*Mask:* Freeman's Cucumber mask and Pineapple enzyme mask
*Sunscreen:* none

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove
*Cleanser (bar):* none
*Scrub:* Victoria's Secret  Creme Brule body scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Jergens
*Hand Cream:* none
*Foot Cream:* none
*Sunscreen:* none

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Dove 2-1 shampoo/conditioner
*Conditioner:* Dark and Lovely 
*Conditioning Treatment:* Oil treatment w/ jojoba oils
*Leave In Conditioner:* Motions
*Volumizer:* None
*Styling Products:* La Bella's Water based palmade
*Hairspray:* none
*At Home Dye:* Jazzling from Sally's 

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox Photo finish
*Foundation:* HiP
*Tinted Moisturizer:* none
*Concealer:* MAC
*Loose Powder:* NYC Lux Transluscent powder
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Studio Fix
*Powder Blush:* MAC Style and Love Rush
*Cream/Gel Blush:* none
*Highlighter:* Victoria's Secret Diamond Face Powder
*Bronzer:* none

*EYE*
*Mascara:* MAC prep and prime lash and zoom lash in zoom black
*Primer/Base:* UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC, NYX, and CS
*Cream Eyeshadow:* none
*Liner (pencil):* Prestige eye khols 
*Liner (liquid):* none
*Liner (gel):* HiP 

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Burt's Bees 
*Primer:* MAC lip primer
*Lip Liner:* none
*Lipstick:* MAC 
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Plush glass and Dazzle Glass

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC and CS
*Eyelash Curler:* CVS

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* none
*Base Coat:* Sally Hensen
*Top Coat:* see above
*Polish* OPI, Sally Hensen, NYC


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 7, 2008)

Skincare[/b][/u]

*Cleanser:* DDF Blemish Foaming Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* Cosmedicine Self Adjusting Exfoliator
*Moisturizer:* DDF Ultra Light Moisturizing Dew (SPF 15)
*Eye Cream:* Clinique All About Eyes
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/a
*Blemish Treatment:* DDF Benzoyl Peroxide Cream
*Mask:* Aspirin & Honey Homemade Mask
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena Untinted
*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Philosophy Pure Grace
*Cleanser (bar):* N/a
*Scrub:* Pure Cane Sugar :]
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Nivea Smooth Sensation
*Hand Cream:* Nivea Smooth Sensation Hand Cream
*Foot Cream:* Nivea Smooth Sensation Hand Cream
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Graham Webb Color Locking Shampoo OR Garnier Fortifying Color Shampoo
*Conditioner:* Redken All Soft
*Conditioning Treatment:* Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx Treatment Mask
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/a
*Volumizer:* Redken Full Frame Volumizing Mousse
*Styling Products:* Redken Satin Wear, Redken Heat Glide, Redken Hardwear Gel
*Hairspray:* Big & Sexy Hair Volumizing
*At Home Dye:* N/a
*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox Photo Finish Light
*Foundation:* Laura Mercier Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer OR Foundation Stick
*Tinted Moisturizer:* See Above
*Concealer:* Laura Mercier Secret Camoflauge
*Loose Powder:* Laura Mercier
*Pressed Powder:* Dior (unknown)
*Powder Blush:* NARS Deep Throat
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Benefit Posie
*Highlighter:* Benefit High Beam or Strobe Liquid
*Bronzer:* Bare Minerals Warmth

*EYE*
*Mascara:* YSL Faux Effet Cils in Burgundy, Covergirl Lash Blast, Shiseido The Makeup Lash Base
*Primer/Base:* UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC
*Cream Eyeshadow:* NARS Duo
*Liner (pencil):* Clinique
*Liner (liquid):* Chanel Liquid Liner Pen
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Aquaphor
*Primer:* N/a
*Lip Liner:* Clinique
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC, NARS

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Sonia Kashuk
*Eyelash Curler:* Revlon

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/a
*Base Coat:* OPI
*Top Coat:* OPI Rapidry
*Polish*: OPI


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 19, 2008)

*Skincare
*
*Cleanser:* Philosophy Purity made simple
*Toner/astringent:* Clean and Clear sensitive toner
*Exfoliator:* St. Ives Scrub
*Moisturizer:* Olay complete
*Eye Cream:* N/a
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/a
*Blemish Treatment:* Neutrogena On the Spot
*Mask:* Queen Helene
*Sunscreen:* Any Neutrogena in aerosol form
*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Philosophy Pure Grace
*Cleanser (bar):* N/a
*Scrub:* Sugar
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Body Shop body butter- Brazil Nut
*Hand Cream:* N/a
*Foot Cream:* N/a
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Redken Body Full or L'oreal Kids Bounce
C*onditioner:* Redken Body Full or L'oreal Kids- Grape
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/a
*Leave In Conditioner:* Fekkai Glossing Cream
*Volumizer:* Sunsilk volume creme
*Styling Products:* Herbal Essence Body Envy mousse
*Hairspray:* Herbal Essence spray, max hold
*At Home Dye:* N/a
*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/a
*Foundation:* N/a
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Neutrogena
*Concealer:* Select Coverup
*Loose Powder:* N/a
*Pressed Powder:* Blot
*Powder Blush:* Blushbaby blush
*Cream/Gel Blush: N/a*
*Highlighter:* N/a
*Bronzer:* N/a

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Voluminous, full n soft
*Primer/Base:* UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/a
*Liner (pencil):* NYC or rimmel
*Liner (liquid):* Prestige
*Liner (gel):* HIP cream liner

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Palmer's stick
*Primer:* N/a
*Lip Liner:* N/a
*Lipstick:* MAC slimshines
*Lip Gloss:* Maybelline, Smackers

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Sonia Kashuk, MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* MAC

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/a
*Base Coat:* OPI
*Top Coat:* OPI
*Polish*: Sally Hansen


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

Skincare
Cleanser: Patricia Wexler universal cleanser
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: MAC Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Moisturizer: Patricia Wexler Oil-Free Hydrator (AM), and Universal PM moisturizer (night)
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: Patricia Wexler 3-in-1 eye cream
Blemish Treatment: Patricia Wexler acne spot treatment
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: Suntan Boulevard for face

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Bath and Body Works Freshwater Cucumber creamy body wash
Cleanser (bar): N/A, I don't believe in bar soap.
Scrub: True Blue Spa There's The Rub or I'm In The Mood For Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Breathe Energy body lotion (sadly DC'ed)
Hand Cream: L'Occitane Dry Hands formula
Foot Cream: CO Bigelow Mentha foot cream, True Blue Spa I Love Shea
Sunscreen: True Blue Spa Suntan Boulevard

Hair Care
Shampoo: CO Bigelow Mentha shampoo
Conditioner: CO Bigelow Mentha conditioner, Frederic Fekkai glossing
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: Fekkai Smooth Hair
Volumizer: Fekkai Root Lifter
Styling Products: Frederic Fekkai Root Lifter spray, Pomade Cristal, and Texturizing Balm
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: N/A
Foundation: N/A
Tinted Moisturizer: Goldie (long discontinued)
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: MAC Beauty Powder in Alpha Girl
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC Blushcreme in Lune
Highlighter: MAC Iridescent Pressed Powder in Belightful, MAC MSF in Light Flush
Bronzer: MAC MSF in Northern Light

EYE
Mascara: Avon Uplifitng
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC eyeshadow in Crystal Avalanche, Urban Decay Deluxe shadows in Peace and Graffiti
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Covet
Liner (liquid): Urban Decay Heavy Metal liner in Headbanger
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: N/A
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: MAC Lipstick in Port Red
Lip Gloss: CO Bigelow Raspberry Mentha lip shine, MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle, MAC Lipglass in Silly Girl

Tools
Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails
Cuticle Cream: L'Occitane 100% Shea butter
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: Essie in Scarlet O'Hara


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jun 24, 2008)

Im new to this site and having so much fun already!

Skincare

Cleanser: Clinique Extra Mild Facial Bar
Toner/astringent: Clinique Gentle Clarifying Lotion
Exfoliator: a cotton wash cloth w/ cleanser
Moisturizer: Clinique DDMG
Eye Cream: Clinique All About Eyes
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: aspirin mask
Mask: n/a
Sunscreen: Peter Thomas Roth Ultra-Lite

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): The Body Shop Coconut Shower Cream
Cleanser (bar): n/a
Scrub: The Body Shop Coconut Body Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: The Body Shop Coconut Body Butter
Hand Cream: same
Foot Cream: same
Sunscreen: Peter Thomas Roth Ultra-LIte

Hair Care

Shampoo: BedHead Brunette Goddess
Conditioner: BedHead Brunette Goddess
Conditioning Treatment: Biolage Conditioning Balm
Leave In Conditioner: n/a
Volumizer: n/a
Styling Products: ByFramesi Slush Gloss
Hairspray: John Frieda Sheer Blonde Crystal Clear
At Home Dye: *faithful to my stylist*

Makeup

FACE
Primer: n/a
Foundation: Chanel Teint Innocence
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Mac Moisturecover
Loose Powder: Mac Select Sheer
Pressed Powder: Mac MSF Natural medium/dark
Powder Blush: Chanel JC
Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
Highlighter: n/a
Bronzer: Nars Laguna

EYE
Mascara: Chanel Extra Cils black
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC Shroom, Satin Taupe, Naked Lunch and Moth Brown
Cream Eyeshadow: none, oily lids here
Liner (pencil): Chanel stylo-yeux ebene
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): n/a

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: The Body Shop Cocoa Butter LIp Care Stick
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Sublime Culture
Lipstick: MAC Gel
Lip Gloss: not really a gloss girl

Tools

Brushes: MAC 217, 224, 266, 129
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

Nails

Cuticle Cream: n/a
Base Coat: Sally Hansen Diamond Strength Nail Hardener
Top Coat: Poshe High Shine
Polish: Chanel Vamp


----------



## sinergy (Jun 24, 2008)

Skincare

Cleanser: Neutrogene Acne Stress Cream Cleanser
Toner/astringent: Clinique Gentle Clarifying Lotion
Exfoliator: Neutrogena 60 sec mask/exfoliator
Moisturizer: Neutrogena Acne Stress Control and Avon Luminosity Ultra
Eye Cream: Mary Kay
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: Neutrogena
Mask: n/a
Sunscreen: Aveeno

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Aveeno
Cleanser (bar): n/a
Scrub:
Lotion/Body Cream: Cherry Blossom Bath and Body Works
Hand Cream: same
Foot Cream: same
Sunscreen: Aveeno

Hair Care

Shampoo: Redken Real Control
Conditioner: Redken Real Control
Conditioning Treatment: Redken Real Control
Leave In Conditioner: Joico K-Pac Smoothing Balm
Volumizer: Aquage uplifting Foam
Styling Products: Redken, Joico, Aquage
Hairspray: Kenra, Paul Mitchell, Sexy Hair
At Home Dye:not for me!!!! 

Makeup

FACE
Primer: n/a
Foundation: MAC SSF nc40-42
Tinted Moisturizer: Mary Kay
Concealer: Mary Kay 
Loose Powder: Maybelline 
Pressed Powder: Mac SS nc40
Powder Blush: revlon
Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
Highlighter: n/a
Bronzer: estee lauder

EYE
Mascara: estee lauder
Primer/Base: paint pot in layin low
Eyeshadow: MAC in Humid, Shroom, Beauty Marked
Cream Eyeshadow: none
Liner (pencil): rimmel
Liner (liquid): L'oreal
Liner (gel): n/a

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: good ole regular chapstick
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Burr
Lipstick: MAC for fafi Utterly Frivolous 
Lip Gloss: MAC for fafi Totally It

Tools

Brushes: still getting used to different brushes
Eyelash Curler: n/a

Nails

Cuticle Cream: O.P.I
Base Coat:Chi Base Coat 
Top Coat: Rimmel 60 second 
Polish: O.P.I dont SOCRA-tease me


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Philosophy Purity Made Simple
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* St. Ives Apricot Scrub 
*Moisturizer:* MAC Studio Moisture Fix with SPF
*Eye Cream:* Philosophy Hope in a Tube
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* Philosphy eye believe
*Blemish Treatment:* Clearasil ultra acne treatment
*Mask:* Clinique Deep cleansing Emergency Mask
*Sunscreen:* Nutragena Ultra Sheer

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* VS Love Spell Body Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Dove Cream Oil Intensive Body Lotion
*Hand Cream:* Eucerin
*Foot Cream:* Eucerin
*Sunscreen:* Nutragena Ulta Sheer

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Halo Hydrating Shampoo
*Conditioner:* Halo Hydrating Conditioner
*Conditioning Treatment:* It's a 10 Ten Miracle Hair Mask 
*Leave In Conditioner:* Aveda Elixir Leave-On Conditioner
*Volumizer:* Halo Volumizing Mousse
*Styling Products:* Kenra
*Hairspray:* Kenra Volume Spray 
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Foundation:* MAC Studio Tech NW20
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Cover Girl Smoothers SPF 15 Tinted Moisturizer
*Concealer:* MAC Studio Finish
*Loose Powder:* Mac Loose Blot Powder
*Pressed Powder:* Mac Pressed Powder NW20
*Powder Blush:* MAC Mocha
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* Smashbox Soft Lights
*Bronzer:* MAC Refined Gold

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Maybelline Volum' Express
*Primer/Base:* UD Primer Potion
*Eyeshadow:* MAC
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* MAC eye kohl Smolder
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* just plain Blistex
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC Spice
*Lipstick:* MAC Viva Glam V
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Nymphette

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* MAC

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Creative Nail Rejuvenator Cream
*Base Coat:* Poshe Base Coat
*Top Coat:* Poshe Top Coat
*Polish:* Creative nail and OPI


----------



## Rhapsgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Cetaphil
*Toner/astringent:* --
*Exfoliator:* St Ives Apricot Scrub
*Moisturizer:* Olay
*Eye Cream:* Clarins Eye Contour Balm
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Its in the moisturiser
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* --
*Blemish Treatment:* Murad
*Mask:* Bliss Spa
*Sunscreen:* Its in the moisturiser

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Palmolive
*Cleanser (bar):* Imperial Leather
*Scrub:* --
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Lubriderm and Vaseline
*Hand Cream:* Neutrogena
*Foot Cream:* --
*Sunscreen:* --

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* L'oreal Elvive (pink one)
*Conditioner:* L'oreal Elvive Conditioning Mist
*Conditioning Treatment:* --
*Leave In Conditioner:* --
*Volumizer:* --
*Styling Products:* --
*Hairspray:* --
*At Home Dye:* --

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* --
*Foundation:* --
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Laura Mercier
*Concealer:* Laura Mercier
*Loose Powder:* Laura Mercier
*Pressed Powder:* --
*Powder Blush:* --
*Cream/Gel Blush:* --
*Highlighter:* --
*Bronzer:* MAC Mineralize Skin Finish

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Lancome Extencils
*Primer/Base:* --
*Eyeshadow:* MAC and Benefit
*Cream Eyeshadow:* --
*Liner (pencil):* Chanel
*Liner (liquid):* Shisheido
*Liner (gel):* MAC

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Carmex
*Primer:* --
*Lip Liner:* --
*Lipstick:* --
*Lip Gloss:* Benefit

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Boots own brand
*Base Coat:* Mavala
*Top Coat:* Sally Hansen 
*Polish* Opi, Essie and Chanel


----------



## little_miss_mac (Jun 29, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser: dermaveen soap free wash pH 5.5
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: Ren jojoba purifying facial scrub or YSL instant pur (wish i had mac volcanic ash....its sold out)
Moisturizer: Ren mayblossom and konjac balancing moisturiser 
Eye Cream: Nivea aqua sensation anti-shadow eyecream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: salicylic acid prescription treatment
Mask: Nivea active purifying mask
Sunscreen: Mecca 'to save face' 30+

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Lush snow fairy or Lush flying fox
Cleanser (bar): Lush soaps
Scrub: The Body Shop coconut body scrub or exfoliator gloves
Lotion/Body Cream: Clarins after sun, Hamilton Vit E cream, The body shop grapeseed body butter, Natio smooth (basically w/e is in the bathroom)
Hand Cream: L'Occitane hand cream or The body shop almond oil hand cream
Foot Cream: same as body creams or The body shop peppermint foot lotion or spray
Sunscreen: hamilton optical 30+

Hair Care

Shampoo: Kerastase volume active or american crew peppermint
Conditioner: fekkai colour care 
Conditioning Treatment: 
Leave In Conditioner: l'oreal liss control gel cream
Volumizer: Bumble and bumble thickening spray &/or KMS blow dry lotion
Styling Products: KMS silk sheen spray
Hairspray: redken quickdry18 or l'oreal (comes in pink bottle its awsome-better than redken)
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup

FACE
Primer: N/A
Foundation: N/A
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A Any Reccomendations?
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: mac beauty powder in alpha girl (heatherette)
Cream/Gel Blush: clinique touch blush in petal cream
Highlighter: clinique colour rub in bronze glow
Bronzer: mac beauty powder blush in eversun (good for blush 2) i desparately want smooth harmony BP from heatherette... i'm kicking my self for not buying it. i will be forever scouring ebay....oh DOOOOM! lol dramatic, much?)

EYE
Mascara: benefit bad gal lash, dior blackout, lancome virtuose or pout wet lash (clear lash conditioner...boo hoo its discontinued!)
Primer/Base: mac paint pot in soft ochre
Eyeshadow: du-wop colour palettes in violet and amber, dior, chanel &/or lancome palettes
Cream Eyeshadow: mac metal-X - pink ingot, fusion gold (my fave!), metal blu and 6th sin
Liner (pencil): chanel precision eye definer, clinique quick eyes, mac softsparkles
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: ren acacia blossom, blistex roll-on, caudalie lip conditioner, l'occitane shea butter, malin & goetz lip gel, lush lip products, the body shop lip butter/balm, mac tinted lip cond. (wow thats heaps!...i hav seriously dry lips & right now its winter here in aus....brrr) I WANT TENDERTONES
Primer: i use lip balm
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: MAC my faves are electro, aristo-chic, and naked paris
Lip Gloss: if ever - MAC pink grapefruit or sock hop & slimshine in most wanted

Tools

Brushes: random artists brushes or palette brushes (im hanging for the Red she said brush sets....yayyyy!)
Eyelash Curler: manicare gold plated

Nails

Cuticle Cream: i just use hand cream or l'occitane shea butter
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: clear gloss
Polish: random stuff....revlon/maybelline/nine west/OPI/napoleon/kit

lets not forget....perfume:::
chanel coco madmoisell (my all time favourite)
and...depending on my mood
michael by michael kors, miss dior cherie, anna sui secret wish, elizabeth arden provocateur(or something) and Mediterranean is nice too






 for reading all of this....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## trip75 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* equate oil free cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* clean and clear
*Exfoliator:* n/a
*Moisturizer:* clean and clear dual action moisturizer 
*Eye Cream:* n/a
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* n/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:*  n/a
*Blemish Treatment:* n/a
*Mask:* neutrogena acne mark fading peel
*Sunscreen:* some no name brand shizz
*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* b+bw sweet pea shower gel
*Cleanser (bar):* caress
*Scrub:* n/a
*Lotion/Body Cream:* b+bw sweet pea
*Hand Cream:* b+bw sweet pea
*Foot Cream:* Avon foot stuff
*Sunscreen:* no name brand shizz
*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* right now it's pert
*Conditioner:* don't use it
*Conditioning Treatment:* Aussie 3 minute miracle
*Leave In Conditioner:* Paul Mitchel leave in stuff
*Volumizer:* ION vitalizing volume builder
*Styling Products:* tresemme big boost
*Hairspray:* suave
*At Home Dye:* n/a

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* monistat chafing gel
*Foundation:* covergirl clean makeup
*Tinted Moisturizer:* MAC select tint
*Concealer:* covergirl
*Loose Powder:* covergirl
*Pressed Powder:* MAC pressed blot powder
*Powder Blush:* rimmel
*Cream/Gel Blush:* n/a
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF's and physician's formula
*Bronzer:* MAC MSF

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Covergirl volme exact
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints, UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments, Milani, UD
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints, shadesticks
*Liner (pencil):* UD 24/7 pencils
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines!!

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* chapstick brand and CO BIGELOW mentha lip shines
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* victorias secret and some generics
*Lipstick:* MAC, victoria's secret and some random generics
*Lip Gloss:* maybelline diamond shine and some NYC ones

*Tools*

*Brushes:* sephora and some ulta
*Eyelash Curler:* not sure where i got mine from

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* 
*Base Coat:* 
*Top Coat:* 
*Polish:* _I have acrylics_


----------



## star25 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yay! I love surveys! Here goes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Clinique Bar Soap (for combination skin)
*Toner/astringent:* Clinique Clarifying Lotion #2
*Exfoliator:* Clinique 7 Day Scrub Cream and Chanel Microsolutions 
*Moisturizer:* Clinique Daily Moisturizing Gel (great for skin that's prone to breakouts!) 
*Eye Cream:* Clinique Repairwear Intensive Eye cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* None
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* Clinique Repairwear Intensive Eye cream
*Blemish Treatment:* Proactiv Repairing Lotion or Clearasil Acne Treatment Cream
*Mask:* Chanel Purete Purifying Cream Mask
*Sunscreen:* Clinique City Block SPF25

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove Showel Gel
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* Kenzo (don't use it too often, I forget the name)
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Nivea Body Lotion; The Body Shop Body Butter in Papaya
*Hand Cream:* Nivea
*Foot Cream:* None
*Sunscreen:* None

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Pantene Pro-V
*Conditioner:* Pantene Pro-V
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* Pantene Pro-V Leave In/Detangler
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Herbal Essences Mousse & Gel; Pantene Frizz Serum
*Hairspray:* LaCoupe
*At Home Dye:* Never again! Salon only!

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Chanel Illuminating Makeup Base
*Foundation:* MAC StudioFix in NW20
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Clinique Line Smoothing Concealer
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* Chanel Natural Finish Pressed Powder
*Powder Blush:* Chanel Irrelle Blush, Chanel Powder Blush, MAC Sheertone Shimmer Blush
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* BeneFit High Beam, Clinique Shimmering Tones Powder 
*Bronzer:* BeneFit Hoola; Guerlain Terracotta; Bronze Universel de Chanel

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Lancome Definicils & Aplicils
*Primer/Base:* Urban Decay Primer Potion
*Eyeshadow:* MAC e/s and pigments; Shiseido Hydro-Powder e/s; NYX Ultra Pearl Mania; Chanel Soft Touch e/s; Chanel Ombre d'Eau liqiud e/s
*Cream Eyeshadow:* Shiseido Hydro-Powder e/s; MAC Paint Pots
*Liner (pencil):* Chanel Le Crayon Khol Intense Eye Pencil
*Liner (liquid):* MAC Liquid Liner
*Liner (gel):* N/A

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* MAC Tendertone; Burt's Bees Lip Balm; Body Shop Lip Butter; Blistex DCT; Chanel Hydrating Lip Treatment; Labello
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC Creamstick Liner
*Lipstick:* MAC Slimshine; Chanel Rougle Allure
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipglass & Lustreglass; Chanel Glossimer; Chanel Cristalle Gloss; Dior Addict Ulra Reflecting/Plastic Gloss; Dior Lip Maximizer Collagen Activ.

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Chanel; Quo.
*Eyelash Curler:* Revlon.

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* Witchcraft Nail Hardener
*Top Coat:* Witchcraft Top Coat
*Polish* Chanel; OPI


----------



## sofabean (Jul 5, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel
*Toner/astringent:* Clinique Clarifying Lotion 1
*Exfoliator:* Homemade honey & sugar scrub!!
*Moisturizer:* Mario Badescu Collagen Moisturizer SPF 15
*Eye Cream:* Mario Badescu Ceramide Herbal Eye Creme
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* N/A
*Mask:* Mario Badescu Flower & Tonic Mask
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Philosophy 3-1 shower gels
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* Victoria's Secret scrubs
*Lotion/Body Cream:* The Body Shop body butters
*Hand Cream:* Burts Bees Almond Milk Beeswax Hand Creme
*Foot Cream:* Origins Reinventing The Heel
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Sunsilk Hydra TLC
*Conditioner:* Sunsilk Hydra TLC
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* Infusium Leave in conditioner
*Volumizer:* Tresemme weightless body mousse
*Styling Products:* (the above + Sunsilk anti-poof gel)
*Hairspray:* Herbal Essence
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* MAC Satinfinish foundation
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Everyday Minerals Sunlight
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* ELF Glow
*Cream/Gel Blush:* NYX Natural
*Highlighter:* MAC Light Flush MSF
*Bronzer:* Jane Cosmetics Tahiti

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Clinique High Impact mascara
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paint pots
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paint pots
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint pencils
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines & L'oreal hip liners

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Chapstick strawberry
*Primer:* MAC Lip refinisher
*Lip Liner:* NYX
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lustreglasses & NYX megashine lipglosses

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* N/A

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* N/A


----------



## Raevyn (Jul 8, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Neutrogena 
*Toner/astringent:* Garnier Pure
*Exfoliator:* An apricot one...Swiss something?
*Moisturizer:* Garnier Pure or Olay Total Effect 30+
*Eye Cream:* n/a
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* n/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* n/a
*Blemish Treatment:* Garnier Pure
*Mask:* Palmers Skin Brightening Clay Mask
*Sunscreen:* n/a

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* n/a
*Cleanser (bar):* Lush Rock Star
*Scrub:* Milk and Manuka (a New Zealand product)
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Dove body silk or Strawberry and Kiwi body whip (another NZ product)
*Hand Cream:* The Body Shop Almond Hand Rescue
*Foot Cream:* Just use moisturiser
*Sunscreen:* Banana Boat 30+ spray (first non greasy one I've found! not for face though)

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Senscience Smoothing Shampoo and Neutrogena T-Gel to keep flakies at bay
*Conditioner:* Senscience Smoothing Conditioner and Neutrogena T-Gel
*Conditioning Treatment:* L'Oreal Anti-Breakage (makes my hair feel like it does when I used to pinch the conditioner from mums hair dye)
*Leave In Conditioner:* Shwartkopf Leave In Conditioning Treatment (I've used this for years when I let my natural curls out)
*Volumizer:* n/a
*Styling Products:* Toni & Guy Heat Defence Spray, Tigi After Party leave in conditioner (for the gorgeous smell when straightening my hair)
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* n/a

*Makeup*

*FACE*

*Primer:* Haven't tested/found one yet
*Foundation:* MAC Studio Fix in NC15, though this could change with the arrival of my MUFE Mat+ sample.
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Studio Stick in NC15
*Loose Powder:* MAC Studio Fix in NC15 (looking for a new one)
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Mineralize in Light (looking for a new one)
*Powder Blush:* n/a
*Cream/Gel Blush:* n/a
*Highlighter:* n/a
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*

*Mascara:* A cheap Rimmel one for volume and a Covergirl one for length and no clumpies
*Primer/Base:* Too Faced Shadow Insurance
*Eyeshadow:* Anything I can get my hands on, I'm not fussy, though I tend to work more with MAC pigments, Australis and Chi Chi shadows
*Cream Eyeshadow:* n/a
*Liner (pencil):* Prestige
*Liner (liquid):* Prestige
*Liner (gel):* n/a

*LIP*

*Chapstick/Balm:* Lucas' Paw Paw Ointment
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC in Russian Red
*Lipstick:* MAC in Ruby Woo
*Lip Gloss:* Rimmel Vinyl Wear Gloss in a Matt Pale pink, followed by Bourjois 3D brilliant in a gold flecked pale pink

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC and Crown
*Eyelash Curler:* Manicare

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Avon Cuticle Remover
*Base Coat:* Professional Diamond Glaze
*Top Coat:* Sally Hansen Quick Dry Top Coat
*Polish* O.P.I, Chi Chi or Manicare for French colours


----------



## Aisey (Jul 10, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Pond's Age-Defying Cleansing Towelettes 
*Toner/astringent:* n/a
*Exfoliator:* n/a
*Moisturizer:* Neutrogena Anti-oxidant Age Reverse Day Lotion SPF 20
*Eye Cream:* still looking...
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* see cleanser
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* still looking
*Blemish Treatment:* n/a
*Mask:* n/a
*Sunscreen:* see moisturizer

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* castile soaps (Dr. Bronner, etc.)
*Cleanser (bar):* Grisi Sulfur soap
*Scrub:* n/a
*Lotion/Body Cream:* not loyal yet, currently trying Avon Anew Clinical
*Hand Cream:* Careline Anti-Aging Hand Lotion or Neutrogena Age Shield
*Foot Cream:* n/a
*Sunscreen:* n/a

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Swastik shikakai soap or other shampoo bar
*Conditioner:* Various V05 conditioners
*Conditioning Treatment:* n/a
*Leave In Conditioner:* Various V05 conditioners
*Volumizer:* n/a
*Styling Products:* n/a
*Hairspray:* n/a
*At Home Dye:* n/a

*Makeup*

*FACE*

*Primer:* don't currently use primer
*Foundation:* MAC Studio Fix, but this might change to my old HG, Shiseido
*Tinted Moisturizer:* n/a
*Concealer:* MAC Select Moisturecover
*Loose Powder:* n/a
*Pressed Powder:* Lancome Color Ideal (LOVE THIS STUFF!)
*Powder Blush:* n/a
*Cream/Gel Blush:* n/a
*Highlighter:* n/a
*Bronzer:* n/a

*EYE*

*Mascara:* Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express (but not yet loyal)
*Primer/Base:* Urban Decay Primer Potion
*Eyeshadow:* Various, but MAC eyeshadows are my faves right now
*Cream Eyeshadow:* n/a
*Liner (pencil):* various, currently partial to Maybelline ExpertWear in Black
*Liner (liquid):* n/a
*Liner (gel):* n/a

*LIP*

*Chapstick/Balm:* n/a
*Primer:* n/a
*Lip Liner:* n/a
*Lipstick:* n/a
*Lip Gloss:* MAC in Posh It Up is my favorite lipglass right now

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC and L-C
*Eyelash Curler:* don't have one...yet

*Nails*

All currently N/A


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 10, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* I use Proactive
*Toner/astringent:* see above
*Exfoliator:* see above
*Moisturizer:* Aveeno Ultra Calming
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Neutrogena On-The Spot Acne Treatment
*Mask:* Lancome Exfoliance Clarte
*Sunscreen:* Origins Nude and Improved

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Herbal Esscences
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Palmers Body Butter
*Hand Cream:* L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream
*Foot Cream:* Most any of them from Avon
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* So Sexy Victorias Secret
*Conditioner:* Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Bedhead After Party, Paul Mitchell Spray Wax
*Hairspray:* any of them will do the trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*At Home Dye:* Loreal Feria

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* Mac Studiofix Liquid
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Studio Finish Concealer
*Loose Powder:* Shiseido The Makeup Enriched Loose powder
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* Maybelline Mineralize Loose Blush
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* MAC irridescent powder in silver dusk
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Lancome definicils
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* Lancome
*Liner (liquid):* MAC Fluidline
*Liner (gel):* N/A

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* B&BW Black Cherry Vanilla
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* Duwop Reverse
*Lipstick:* Lipstick Queen by Poppy
*Lip Gloss:* Elizabeth Arden 

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Smashbox
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Umera

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* MAC
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* O.P.I., Revlon and MAC


whew! that was fun!


----------



## luvmkup (Aug 10, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* drugstore makeup wipes
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* honey, 2 aspirin ground down, mixed with epsom salts
*Moisturizer:* Kiehl's ultra facial moisturizer, Pond's Cold Cream
*Eye Cream:* See above
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* aspirin ground down and mixed with water
*Mask:* see exfoliator
*Sunscreen:* 

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Philosophy 3-in-1, Bath & Body Works 3-in-1
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* epsom salts mixed with shower gel
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Bath & Body Works
*Hand Cream:* N/A
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Paul Mitchell Color Extend
*Conditioner:* Paul Mitchell Intense Moisture
*Conditioning Treatment:* Paul Mitchell Intense Moisture
*Leave In Conditioner:* Paul Mitchell Intense Moisture 
*Volumizer:* Body Shop acai berry mousse
*Styling Products:* 
*Hairspray:* Kenra Thermal Styling Spray
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Intuit (now Beauty Society) Photo Shoot
*Foundation:* Makeup Forever Liquid Lift in 25
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Cover Girl
*Concealer:* Physician's Formula
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Sheer Powder
*Powder Blush:* MAC
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* N/A
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* MAC Plushlash or Diorshow
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints, paint pots, or fluidlines
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC paints
*Liner (pencil):* MAC technakohl
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* N/A
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC in subculture
*Lipstick:* MAC Angel
*Lip Gloss:* Too Faced Glamour Gloss or Diamond Gloss

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* N/A

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* MAC
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* MAC, Cover Girl


----------



## chdom (Aug 10, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Philosophy Purity
*Toner/astringent:* Witch Hazel
*Exfoliator:* Philosophy Micro Delivery Peel
*Moisturizer:* Philosophy Hope In A Jar
*Eye Cream:* Philosophy Firming Eye/Neck Cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* N/A
*Mask:* Queen Helene Mint Julep
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Philosophy Pure Grace
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* St. Ives Apricot
*Lotion/Body Cream:* All the Philosophy- Amazing Grace/Pure Grace
*Hand Cream:* Watkins Lemon Creme
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* All Pantene
*Conditioner:* All Pantene
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* N/A
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* Garnier Fructis

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Philosophy Supernatural
*Foundation:* Mac Studio Fix Powder
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Milani
*Concealer:* Mally Beauty
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* MacStudio Fix
*Powder Blush:* N/A
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* Mac Sculpt/Shape
*Bronzer:* Mac Sculpt/Shape

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Mac Plushlash
*Primer/Base:* Loreal Hip Paint Seductive
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Technakohl
*Liner (liquid):* N/AAmericanGirl Talk T
*Liner (gel):* N/A

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Burt's Bees/Carmex
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* MAC Viva Glam V
*Lip Gloss:* N/A

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Mally
*Eyelash Curler:* ELF

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* Jordana
*Top Coat:* NYC
*Polish*:  Jordana, NYC, Rimmel


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 11, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* purity by philosophy. 
*Toner/astringent:* N/A
*Exfoliator:* st ives for blemished skin
*Moisturizer:* hope in a jar 
*Eye Cream:* n/a
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* n/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a*
*Blemish Treatment:* home made; crushed aspirin paste. 
*Mask:* mint julp mask
*Sunscreen:* l'ombrelle

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):*  Aveeno Stress Relief
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove
*Scrub:* neutrogena for acne prone skin,  body shop body scrub in sansuma or vanilla spice
*Lotion/Body Cream:* aveeno
*Hand Cream:* nevia
*Foot Cream:* body shop (the peppermint one)
*Sunscreen:* l'ombrelle

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* radiant red john ferida
*Conditioner:* same as shampoo
*Conditioning Treatment:* redken all soft heavy cream
*Leave In Conditioner:* moisture kick by... the same company that makes bed head
*Volumizer:* n/a
*Styling Products:* n/a
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* Loreal Feria in r75

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* glo minerlas
*Foundation:* mufe mat velevt + matifying
*Tinted Moisturizer:* i make my own
*Concealer:* n/a
*Loose Powder:* n/a
*Pressed Powder:* glo mineral
*Powder Blush:* nars
*Cream/Gel Blush:* n/a
*Highlighter:* benefit 
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* l' oreal voluminous / mac plush lash
*Primer/Base:* udpp
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* n/a
*Liner (pencil):* MAC kohl
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* burt's bees
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* benefit d'fina liner 
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* smash box o gloss

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC and glo minerals 
*Eyelash Curler:* n/a

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:*  i dont remember the name 
*Base Coat:* n/a
*Top Coat:* n/a
*Polish* O.P.I., revlon, nicole


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 18, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Neostrata Gel Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Nivea Visage Mointurizing toner (winter), NeoStrata Toner (summer)
*Exfoliator:* Neostrata Smoothing Cream Level 3
*Moisturizer:* Neostrata Smoothing Cream Level 3
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Neostrata Cleasing Mask
*Mask:* Neostrata Cleasing Mask
*Sunscreen:* Moisturizer contains sunscreen

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Anything
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream:* N/A
*Hand Cream:* N/A
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Haven't found my HG yet
*Conditioner:* Haven't found my HG yet
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Haven't found my HG yet
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* Garnier Nutrisse

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Quo Tru Skin
*Foundation:* Meow Minerals Flawless Feline, Lumiere Flawless Face, Everyday Minerals Original Glow or Intensive.
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Quo Tru Skin
*Concealer:* Everyday Minerals Intensive Concealer
*Loose Powder:* My Own Homemade blend (tinted silk and silica)
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* My Own MMU blend
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* My Own Homemade MMU blend
*Bronzer:* My Own Homemade MMU blend

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Anything by Rimmel (only brand my eyes feel ok with)
*Primer/Base:* UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAD minerals, MAC
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A (been using Wet & Wild though not impressed)
*Liner (pencil):* NYX
*Liner (liquid):* Taylor Made Crook or Cheval with mixing medium
*Liner (gel):* N/A

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* N/A
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* Bonne Bell Toast
*Lipstick:* MAC (only lipstick that doesn't tickle my throat or smell weird)
*Lip Gloss:* Rimmel

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Coastal Scents Badger
*Eyelash Curler:* Revlon (Although not my HG)

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish:* Anything quick drying. Usually get a french man.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 18, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Neutrogena Acne Stress Foam Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* Neutrogena Acne Stress Toner
*Exfoliator:* N/A
*Moisturizer:* Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Proactiv Advanced Blemish Treatment
*Mask:* Proactiv Refining mask
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Philosophy
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove Energize with Grapefruit and Lemongrass
*Scrub:* N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Dove Energy Glow
*Hand Cream:* Avon
*Foot Cream:* Avon
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Infusium Frizzologie
*Conditioner:* Infusium Repairologie
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* Infusium 23
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Matrix.Sleek: Extreme styling cream, iron smoother spray, sealing serum
*Hairspray:* Matrix.Sleek
*At Home Dye:* Loreal Feria in Starry Night (LOVE this dye and color as well) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Haven't found one I really love yet, so N/A
*Foundation:* Laura Geller Balance and Brighten
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Bare Escentuals Summer Bisque
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* NARS
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* N/A
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Lancome Definicils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Primer/Base:* MAC Paint Pot, UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC or Bare Escentuals 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* Urban Decay 24/7
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* MAD Minerals gel liner

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Blistex lol
*Primer: *MAC Prep+Prime Lip Refinisher
*Lip Liner:* N/A
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* Laura Geller Lip Shiner

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Adesign
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Umera 

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Sally Hansen
*Base Coat:* Sally Hansen
*Top Coat:* Sally Hansen
*Polish* O.P.I., Hard Candy, Sally Hansen


----------



## peacelover18 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Haven't found my HG
*Toner/astringent:* Haven't found my HG
*Exfoliator:* MAC Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
*Moisturizer:* Haven't found my HG
*Eye Cream:* Haven't found my HG
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Clean & Clear Invisible Acne Treatment
*Mask:* Haven't found my HG
*Sunscreen:* Haven't found my HG

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Bath & Body Works Creamy Coconut Body Wash
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* MAC Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Bath & Body Works Coconut Lime Verbena Body Lotion
*Hand Cream:* N/A
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* N/A

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Shampoo
*Conditioner:* N/A
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* N/A
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* MAC Prep + Prime
*Foundation:* MAC Studio Fix Powder
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Select Cover-Up Concealer
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* N/A
*Powder Blush:* NARS/MAC Mineralize Blushes
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter:* MAC MSFs/MAC Vanilla and Pink Opal Pigments
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Diorshow
*Primer/Base:* UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* MAC E/S and Pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paint Pots
*Liner (pencil):* N/A
*Liner (liquid):* MAC Liquidlast Liners
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* MAC Tendertones
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* MAC
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipglasses/Chanel Glossimers

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura
*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* Orly
*Top Coat:* Seche Vite
*Polish* China Glaze, OPI, Essie


----------



## radarlove (Aug 19, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Haven't found my HG
*Toner/astringent:* Clarins Toning Lotion
*Exfoliator:* Neutrogena with Salicylic Acid
*Moisturizer:* Coppertone "Faces" SPF 15 Oil Free Moisturizer
*Eye Cream:* Haven't found my HG
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Haven't found my HG
*Mask:* Custom formula from a local dermatologist
*Sunscreen:* Coppertone 

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Whatever is around...
*Cleanser (bar):* N/A
*Scrub:* Philosophy Hot Salt Scrubs
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Vaseline Intensive Care
*Hand Cream:* Aveda Hand Relief
*Foot Cream:* Aveda Foot Relief
*Sunscreen:* Coppertone

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Aveda Shampure
*Conditioner:* Pantene Pro-V
*Conditioning Treatment:* L'Occitane Olive Oil Treatment
*Leave In Conditioner:* modern organic products (mop)
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* Aveda detailing mist wax
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* N/A
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Maybelline Age Defying Concealer (seriously!)
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* Fresh Face Luster in Chalet Girl
*Powder Blush:* Bobbi Brown
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Stila Convertible Colour
*Highlighter:* Nars Albatross
*Bronzer:* Stila Sun

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Fresh Supernova Mascara
*Primer/Base:* UDPP
*Eyeshadow:* Stila eyeshadows
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* N/A
*Liner (liquid):* N/A
*Liner (gel):* Bobbi Brown Long-wear Gel Eyeliner

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Clarins Moisture Replenishing Lip Balm
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* Bobbi Brown creamy lip colour or MAC
*Lip Gloss:* Stila Lip Glaze

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC, Bobbi brown
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu Uemura
*
Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* N/A
*Polish* OPI


----------



## SNOTCROW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* ACO Cliniderm Pure & Clean Deep Cleansing Mousse 
*Toner/astringent:* Garnier Clean & Fresh Invigorating Toner
*Exfoliator:* Nivea Visage Young Peel Soft Mild Scrub Cream 
*Moisturizer:* The Body Shop Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream 
*Eye Cream:* Nivea Visage Eye Gel, of some sort 
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* 
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* 
*Blemish Treatment:* 
*Mask:* The Body Shop Blue Corn 3-in-1 Deep Cleansing Mask 
*Sunscreen:* same as for body... 

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Olive-series from Swedish Åhlens department stores
*Cleanser (bar):* 
*Scrub:* Olive-series from Åhlens 
*Lotion/Body Cream:* The Body Shop Body Butter Shea or Coconut for dry areas/during winter, otherwise drugstore brands
*Hand Cream:* The Body Shop Body Butters, Burt's Bees Hand salve 
*Foot Cream:* 
*Sunscreen:* Olive-series from Åhlens 

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Matrix silver shampoo 
*Conditioner:* 
*Conditioning Treatment: *Jojoba-oil 
*Leave In Conditioner:* Olive-series leave-in spray conditioner 
*Volumizer:* Drugstore, VO5 I think
*Styling Products:* American Crew Wax, L'Oreal Texturising Gum 
*Hairspray:* Drugstore 
*At Home Dye:* H&M mild bleach with ashy hints (works well!) or Mood Ultrablond 

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Lumene Face Base
*Foundation:* Everyday Minerals Matte Powder Foundation 
*Tinted Moisturizer:* 
*Concealer:* Makeup Store tri-color light 
*Loose Powder:* 
*Pressed Powder:* H&M (does nothing except look cakey for half an hour) 
*Powder Blush:* Makeup Store, Rimmel, Everyday Minerals (Daydream) 
*Cream/Gel Blush: *The Body Shop  
*Highlighter:* Shimmer Powder from H&M (not very good) 
*Bronzer:* H&M Bronzing Blush 

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Lancôme Hypnôse 
*Primer/Base:* Lumene Eye Primer 
*Eyeshadow:* Makeup Store, IsaDora
*Cream Eyeshadow:* 
*Liner (pencil):* IsaDora, Viva la Diva 
*Liner (liquid):* IsaDora, Nouba, Inglot 
*Liner (gel):* 

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Carmex, ACO, Burt's Bees 
*Primer:* 
*Lip Liner:* Makeup Store, IsaDora, Nivea Beauté 
*Lipstick:* Lumene, Makeup Store, IsaDora, Nivea Beauté, The Body Shop 
*Lip Gloss:* L'Oreal, Rimmel, The Body Shop 

*Tools*

*Brushes:* KICKS Professional, Åhlens 
*Eyelash Curler:* No name 

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Depend Nail Oil, Burt's Bees, ACO 
*Base Coat:* Sally Hansen Top + Base Coat 
*Top Coat:* " 
*Polish*: Depend, H&M (good stuff!), Mavala, Wet 'n' Wild, IsaDora


----------



## SarahAfshar (Oct 8, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Clarifying Cleanser by Murad
*Toner/astringent:* Clarifying Toner by Murad or Papaya Toner by Nature's Cure
*Exfoliator:* Natural Exfoliating Cream by Decleor

*Moisturizer:* Renergie Microlift RARE by Lancome
*Eye Cream:* Creme Yuex Hydra Protective Eye Creme by Dior
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Renergie Microlift RARE by Lancome
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: *Renergie Microlift Eye RARE by Lancome
*Blemish Treatment:* Murad Moisturizing Acne Treatment Gel or Nature's Cure System
*Mask:* Natural Exfoliating Cream by Decleor

*Sunscreen:* --

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Philosophy or Sephora
*Cleanser (bar):* Neutrogena
*Scrub:* Philosophy
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Victoria's Secret
*Hand Cream:* Victoria's Secret
*Foot Cream:* Extra virgin olive oil
*Sunscreen:* --

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Conditioning Shampoo by Wen
*Conditioner:* Conditioning Shampoo by Wen
*Conditioning Treatment:* --
*Leave In Conditioner:* Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave-In Conditioner
*Volumizer:* Redken Touch Control 05
*Styling Products:* Nexxus Heat Protex Heat Protection Styling Spray and Redken Glass 01
*Hairspray:* --
*At Home Dye:* Any...

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Skin Balancing Water Primer by Tricia Sawyer or All Mat by Make Up Forever

*Foundation:* The Makeup Dual Balancing Foundation by Shiseido
*Tinted Moisturizer:* Laura Mercier
*Concealer:* Perfect Again Corrector Set by Givenchy
*Loose Powder:* Invisible Set Powder by MAC
*Pressed Powder:* Any...
*Powder Blush:* NARS
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Chanel
*Highlighter:* Face Glimmer by Girlactik Beauty
*Bronzer:* Socialite Bronzer by The Socialite Collection or Omnibronze by Jelly Jelly Pong Pong

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Diorshow Mascara by Dior
*Primer/Base:* Too Faced Eye Insurance
*Eyeshadow:* MAC and Lancome
*Cream Eyeshadow:* Dior Eye Show by Dior or Paintpots by MAC
*Liner (pencil):* 24/7 Eyeliner by Urban Decay
*Liner (liquid):* Pick Up Liner by Playboy Beauty
*Liner (gel):* Bobbi Brown Long Wear Gel Liner or MAC Fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Theraputic Lip Creme (TLC) by Cynthia Rowland
*Primer:* --
*Lip Liner:* MAC or NYX
*Lipstick:* Chanel
*Lip Gloss:* Any, but love Golden Gloss by Yves Saint Laurent the best

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC or Lancome
*Eyelash Curler:* --

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Dead Sea Spa
*Base Coat:* Seche Vite
*Top Coat:* Seche Vite
*Polish* OPI or NYX


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Neutrogena
*Toner/astringent:* Neutrogena
*Exfoliator:* Neutrogena
*Moisturizer:* Mary Kay
*Eye Cream:* N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* N/A
*Mask:* N/A
*Sunscreen:* Ultra Sheer by Neutrogena

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* N/A
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove only
*Scrub:* N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Carol's Daughter Extacy/Pink-Fresh Scent
*Hand Cream:* Carol's Daughter or Aquafor
*Foot Cream:* Aquafor
*Sunscreen:* Hawaiian Tropic

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Christophe
*Conditioner:* Christophe
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A
*Leave In Conditioner:* Don't Need it
*Volumizer:* Don't Need it
*Styling Products:* Forgot the Name!
*Hairspray:* From SAlly's Beauty Supply
*At Home Dye:* I rock my natural hair color

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/a
*Foundation:* Sheerpowder
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* Mark Kay or Sheerpowder
*Loose Powder:* sheerpowder
*Pressed Powder: chanel*
*Powder Blush:* MAC
*Cream/Gel Blush:* MAC
*Highlighter:* MAC
*Bronzer:* MAC

*EYE*
*Mascara:* MAC's Flirt
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paints
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and NYX
*Cream Eyeshadow: None*
*Liner (pencil):* revlon,NYX,loreal
*Liner (liquid):* maybelline
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Bees Wax from Sally's
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC *and NYX*
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lustreglasses,  and Lip Glasses,Mary Kay and NYX

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC and Sonia
*Eyelash Curler:* MAC

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Carol's daughter
*Base Coat:* Sally Henson
*Top Coat:* Sally Henson
*Polish* China Glaze, and some polish from Sally's


----------



## ElleBelle (Dec 4, 2008)

*Skincare

Cleanser:* Olay Deep Hydrating Mousse Cleanser
*Toner/astringent:* n/a
*Exfoliator:* St Ives Apricot Scrub
*Moisturizer:* Clinique SuperDefense for Dry-Combo & Darphin Hydraskin Rich
*Eye Cream:* Still searching for one I love.....
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Avene Eulage Cream
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* n/a
*Blemish Treatment:* n/a
*Mask:* n/a
*Sunscreen:* Skinceuticals 

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* L'Occitane Amande Shower Oil (LOVE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*Cleanser (bar):* n/a
*Scrub:* n/a
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Dove Cream Oil & Neutrogene Light Sesame Body Oil
*Hand Cream:* Barielle
*Foot Cream:* n/a
*Sunscreen:* Anything with a high spf and a spray applicator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Shampoo
*Conditioner:* Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Conditioning Treatment
*Conditioning Treatment:* Redken Extreme Rescue Force
*Leave In Conditioner:* n/a
*Volumizer:* Frederic Fekkai Full Volume Mousse
*Styling Products:* Nexxus Sleek Memory Straightening Spray (Pssst Dry Shampoo on days when I'm uber late)
*Hairspray:* n/a
*At Home Dye:* n/a

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Laura Mercier
*Foundation:* MUFE Face and Body
*Tinted Moisturizer:* n/a
*Concealer:* Cle de Peau
*Loose Powder:* Smashbox Halo (does this count???)
*Pressed Powder:* Dior Forever Pressed Powder
*Powder Blush:* NARS
*Cream/Gel Blush:* Stila Convertable Color; Tarte 
*Highlighter:* Benefit High Beam
*Bronzer:* GA Sheer Bronzer in #1 (The only one that looks natural on my fair skin and lasts ALL day! HG!!!! It looks *crazy* dark in the compact, but goes on perfectly sheer IRL)

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Cover Girl Lash Blast; Rimmel Glam Eyes Ultra Volume High Def
*Primer/Base:* Urban Decay
*Eyeshadow:* NARS & MAC shadows 
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Powerpoint pencils
*Liner (liquid):* Dior Liquid Liner Pen (for how easy it is to draw my line) with Cover Girl LineExact over top to deepen the color
*Liner (gel):* Bobbi Brown & MAC fluidline

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Boscia Jujube Salve Stick (HG!!)
*Primer:* n/a
*Lip Liner:* n/a
*Lipstick:* Vincent Longo Lip Stain Lipstick (not the gel stain) & Lipstick Queen
*Lip Gloss:* NARS, Laura Mercier

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Eyelash Curler:* Shu 

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream; Creative Solar Oil
*Base Coat:* Orly Bonder
*Top Coat:* Seche Vite
*Polish: *China Glaza


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 6, 2008)

Skincare

Cleanser: Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel
Toner/astringent: Dermalogica Multi Active Toner
Exfoliator: Dermalogica Skin Prep Scrub
Moisturizer: Dermalogica Smoothing Cream
Eye Cream: Chanel
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Clean & Clear
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: Clarins

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Philosophy Amazing Grace
Cleanser (bar): NA
Scrub: MAC Volcanic Ash
Lotion/Body Cream: Laura Mercier Creme Brulle or LUSH's Karma
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care

Shampoo: Bumble & Bumble Seaweed
Conditioner: Bumble & Bumble Seaweed
Conditioning Treatment: Bumble & Bumble Superrich Conditioner
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Kerastase Ciment Reconstructor, Fredrick Fekkai Glossing Cream
Hairspray: Bumble & Bumble Does It All or Aveda
At Home Dye:N/A 

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Smashbox Photofinish Primer, MAC Prep & Prime
Foundation: MUFE Hi Def, Laura Mercier Oil Free, Armani
Tinted Moisturizer: Laura Mercier illuminizing in warm
Concealer: MUFE Palette
Loose Powder: Laura Mercier
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: NARS Orgasm
Cream/Gel Blush: Stila Convertible (Pink Poppy)
Highlighter: MAC MSF (Petticoat)
Bronzer: Stila, Benefit Hoola

EYE
Mascara: CG Lash Blast, Dior Diorshow, Lancome
Primer/Base: MAC Paint Pot
Eyeshadow: MAC, Chanel, Dior
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paint Pots, Bobbi Brown
Liner (pencil): UD in Zero
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): Bobbi Brown or MAC Fluidline

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Carmex
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Cremestick
Lipstick: MAC
Lip Gloss: MAC, Chanel, Dior

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI
Polish: OPI, Essie, China Glaze


----------



## glamqueen1 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Face Care:

Cleanser:* Spezia 100& Organic Facial cleanser 
*Toner/astringent:* Spezia 100& Organic Floral toner
*Eye Makeup Remover*: Kiehl's Supremely Gentle Eye Makeup Remover
*Exfoliator:* Apivita whitening mask, Apivita apricot scrub, Aspirin
*Moisturizer:* Nuxe crème fraîche concentrée de beauté suractivée
*Eye Cream:*  Kiehl´s creamy eye treatment with Avocado
*Night Cream*:Spezia 100%Organics Night Cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* n/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* n/a
*Blemish Treatment:* n/a
*Mask:* Apivita express face masks (the whole range!)
*Sunscreen:* RoC Minesol creme fluid 50+ (summertime only)

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Thann, l'Erbolario, Apivita, l'Occitane (for in bath)
*Cleanser (bar):* l'Erbolario, Nesti Dante
*Scrub:* terracotta scrubstone from The Body Shop
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Crabtree&Evelyn botanical naturals with cocoabutter, Nutmeg and Cardemum, l'Erbolario body lotion with vanilla, ginger and lotus flower
*Hand Cream:* l'Occitane with shea butter
*Foot Cream:* n/a
*Sunscreen:* RoC Minesol creme fluid 50+ (summertime only)


*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Kiehl's Protein Concentrate for Normal to Dry Hair, Kiehl's Ultimate Thickening Schampoo
*Conditioner:* Kiehl's Olive Fruit Oil Deeply Repairative Hair Pak
*Conditioning Treatment:* Simply Organics Volumizing & Thickening Treatment
*Leave In Conditioner:* n/a
*Volumizer:* n/a
*Styling Products:* n/a
*Hairspray:* n/a
*At Home Dye:* n/a

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* n/a
*Foundation:* Helena Rubinstein Spectacular
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC  select moisturecover, FACE Stockholm blue neutralizer
*Loose Powder:* n/a
*Pressed Powder:* n/a
*Powder Blush:* MAC BPB True Romantic, Nouba no 49
*Cream/Gel Blush:* n/a
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF Light Flush
*Bronzer:* MAC blush Margin
*
EYE*
*Mascara:* Helena Rubinstein Lash Queen in Feline Blacks
*Primer/Base:* MAC Paint Pots ,Bare Study and Painterly
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows
*Cream Eyeshadow:* n/a
*Liner (pencil):* n/a
*Liner (liquid):* n/a
*Liner (gel):* n/a

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* l'Occitane lip balm with shea butter
*Primer:* n/a
*Lip Liner:* n/a
*Lipstick:* MAC, Shiseido
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lustreglasses, Estée Lauder High Gloss

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC, Nilens Jord, 
*Eyelash Curler:* n/a

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* l'Occitane 100% shea butter
*Base Coat:* OPI ridge filler
*Top Coat:* OPI Rapidry
*Polish* OPI, Nubar, China Glaze, MAC


----------



## -moonflower- (Dec 8, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Burts Bees Soap Bark & Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream 
*Toner/astringent:* Burts Bees Rosewater and Glycerin Toner
*Exfoliator:* Some Clarins one
*Moisturizer:* Haven't found one I love yet. 
*Eye Cream:* As above
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* n/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* n/a
*Blemish Treatment:* Tea tree essential oil
*Mask:* n/a
*Sunscreen:* Dr. Hauschka 

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Seavite
*Cleanser (bar):* n/a
*Scrub:* FCUK sugar scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Cocoa butter
*Hand Cream:* Astral
*Foot Cream:* Astral
*Sunscreen:* Dr. Hauschka

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Aussie Miracle Moist
*Conditioner:* Aussie Miracle Moist or Burts Bees
*Conditioning Treatment:* Aussie 3 Minute Miracle
*Leave In Conditioner: *n/a
*Volumizer:* n/a
*Styling Products:* Wella Shockwaves curly hair mousse. Boots curl creme
*Hairspray:* Wella Shockwaves extra strong hold.
*At Home Dye:* Schwarzkopf

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Sephora pro makeup base
*Foundation:* Bourgois 10 hour sleep effect or Urban Decay
*Tinted Moisturizer: *n/a 
*Concealer:* Benefit bo-ing
*Loose Powder:* n/a
*Pressed Powder:* Bourgois
*Powder Blush:* MAC hipness or Boots 17
*Cream/Gel Blush:* n/a
*Highlighter:* MAC vanilla pigment or Bourgois pressed highlighter
*Bronzer:* Fryinnae loose bronzer (matte, light)

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Max Factor Masterpiece Max
*Primer/Base:* UDPP, MAC paintpots/paints, MAC metal-x e/s, GOSH waterproof e/s sticks, Bourjois liquid e/s
*Eyeshadow:* MAC, Urban Decay, Sephora, Fryinnae, Bourgois, MUFE and Bobbi Brown
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints/painpots/metal-x, Gosh waterproof e/s, 
*Liner (pencil):* GOSH, Urban Decay, Rimmel
*Liner (liquid): *Rimmel, Max Factor 
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Lip Smackers, Body shop lip balms
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* Urban Decay
*Lipstick:* MAC, Rimmel, 17
*Lip Gloss:* Bourjois Eau de gloss, Soap & Glory Sexy Mother Pucker

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC, Bobbi Brown, Cheap ones from Dunnes Stores
*Eyelash Curler:* It's not branded, I think it's from Claire's

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* Burts Bees citrus one
*Base Coat:* Unbranded clear nail vanish
*Top Coat:* As above
*Polish*: No.7, 17, Bourjois.


----------



## hot*pink (Dec 8, 2008)

Skincare

Cleanser: MAC Cremewash & Green Gel Cleanser
Toner/astringent: Witch Hazel
Exfoliator: St’s Ives Apricot Scrub
Moisturizer: Clinique
Eye Cream: MAC Fast Response
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Nature’s Cure
Mask: Body Shop Warming Mineral Mask
Sunscreen: N/A

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Dove Cream Oil Liquid Body Wash
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: Victoria’s Secret Amber Romance scrub 
Lotion/Body Cream: Johnson's Baby Cream Oil, Victoria's Secret 
Hand Cream: Vaseline Hand & Nail Conditioning (pink tube)
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care

Shampoo: Infusium 23 (Colour)ologie
Conditioner: Infusium 23 (Colour)ologie
Conditioning Treatment: Samy Beyond Repair Hair Masque
Leave In Conditioner: Infusium (colour)ologie Leave In
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: BioSilk, Chi Silk Infusion, Samy Silk Anti Frizz serum, CHI Iron Guard Hairspray: Goldwell Big Finish
At Home Dye: Revlon Colorist

Makeup

FACE
Primer: MAC Prep n Prime
Foundation: MAC Studio Fix Fluid, MAC Studio Sculpt
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish, Studio Sculpt
Loose Powder: MAC Loose Powder
Pressed Powder: MAC Studio Fix, Mineralized Skinfinish
Powder Blush: MAC
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC
Highlighter: MAC MSF’s
Bronzer: MAC


EYE
Mascara: Maybelline
Primer/Base: Sephora Brand Eye Primer, UDPP, TFSI, Mac Paint Pots
Eyeshadow: MAC 
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): MAC Eye Kohls
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: MAC Lip Conditioner, Carmex, Aquaphor
Primer: MAC
Lip Liner: MAC
Lipstick: MAC
Lip Gloss: MAC Lip Glass

TOOLS
Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A


NAILS[/font]
Cuticle Cream: Super Nail Cuticle Oil
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: All Season - UV Block
Polish: I have Permanent French acrylics on my fingernails, but Essie Wicked on my toes


----------



## jennyfee (Dec 29, 2008)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Garnier Fresh 
*Toner/astringent:* Clinique
*Exfoliator:* Clinique scrub
*Moisturizer:* Biotherm Aqualia 
*Eye Cream:* Lise Watier eye cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* n/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* n/a
*Blemish Treatment:* some mask my esthetician gave me
*Mask:* n/a
*Sunscreen:* Vichy

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Clinique Shower Gel
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove (the new citrus one that has little exfoliating beads in it... I love it!!! It smells yummy)
*Scrub:* The same Clinique scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Vaseline Vit. E and Aloe
*Hand Cream:* Fruits&Passion (canada) avocado butter
*Foot Cream:* Fruits&Passion cooling cream gel
*Sunscreen:* Vichy

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Shampoo
*Conditioner:* Sunsilk anti-frizz
*Conditioning Treatment:* n/a
*Leave In Conditioner: *n/a
*Volumizer:* n/a
*Styling Products:* curly-L'Oréal Studio Curl Power Curl Defining Spray. Straight- Schwarzkopf göt2b crazy sleek hot smotth iron & blowdry lotion
*Hairspray:* L'Oréal Studio UltimFix Control Spray
*At Home Dye:* n/a i go to the hairdresser only... Too afraid to use the other stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* Lise Watier Miracle Base
*Foundation:* Maybelline Pure Makeup in Creamy Natural (disc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*Tinted Moisturizer: *n/a 
*Concealer:* CoverGirl "light" don't know which one i don't have the original package
*Loose Powder:* Just some N.Y.C. one i use for e/s fallout
*Pressed Powder:* CoverGirl (the black compact)
*Powder Blush:* MAC mineralize blush in Pleasantry
*Cream/Gel Blush:* n/a
*Highlighter:* Lise Watier Folie Blanche loose powder
*Bronzer:* Clinique Sunkissed

*EYE*
*Mascara:* L'Oréal Voluminous Carbon Black
*Primer/Base:* Mac paintpots
*Eyeshadow:* NYX, CoverGirl, Lise Watier
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC painpots 
*Liner (pencil):* Lise Watier, Prestige
*Liner (liquid): *Lise Watier, Prestige
*Liner (gel):* L'Oréal H.I.P.

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Blistex
*Primer:* n/a
*Lip Liner:* Sally Hansen Invisible lip liner
*Lipstick:* Palettes I made myself...Random brands
*Lip Gloss: *Lise Watier (24 carat gloss!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Elegant (Italian brand imported in Québec, Canada)
*Eyelash Curler:* Don't feel like I need one

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* n/a
*Base Coat:* Sally Hansen Miracle Growth
*Top Coat:* Sally Hansen Top Coat
*Polish*: I love the ton of different colors I can try out with the 2$ Sally Hansen bottles... I don't really buy pricey stuff!!! I need to check it out though!!!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Neutrogena Cream Cleanser alternated w Noxema 
*Toner/astringent:* Neutrogena
*Exfoliator:* St. Ives Apricot
*Moisturizer:* Neutrogena w Helioplex
*Eye Cream:* Neutrogena Eye Brightener
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* n/a
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* n/a
*Blemish Treatment:* PersaGel
*Mask:* Noxema clay masque (discontinued --- has bentonite & kaolin and improves skin tone dramatically...)
*Sunscreen:* In my moisturizer

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* N/A
*Cleanser (bar):* Dove 
*Scrub:* Body Shop
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Jamison Vitamin E
*Hand Cream:* JR Watkins Lemon Creme
*Foot Cream:* nothing works!
*Sunscreen:* Non-greasy anything

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Pureology (pink bottle)
*Conditioner:* Pureology (pink bottle)
*Conditioning Treatment:* K-Pak
*Leave In Conditioner: *Infusium
*Volumizer:* Rusk Thickr products
*Styling Products:* 
*Hairspray:* Con-Text hairspray
*At Home Dye:* n/a but I get stuff from Sally's.

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* N/A
*Foundation:* Revlon ColorStay in Ivory
*Tinted Moisturizer: *n/a 
*Concealer:* Revlon ColorStay
*Loose Powder:* Cover Girl
*Pressed Powder:* don't use anymore
*Powder Blush:* Cover Girl in "Plumberry"
*Cream/Gel Blush:* n/a
*Highlighter:* n/a
*Bronzer:* never!

*EYE*
*Mascara:* L'Oréal Voluminous Brown Black
*Primer/Base:* TFSI
*Eyeshadow:* Currently Cover Girl & asst drugstore... waiting on my CS 78 Palette
*Cream Eyeshadow:* Revlon cream shimmery shadows
*Liner (pencil):* Revlon ColorStay
*Liner (liquid): *Revlon ColorStay
*Liner (gel):* None yet but want L'Oréal H.I.P.

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Body Shop in Born Lippy
*Primer:* n/a
*Lip Liner:* n/a
*Lipstick:* Maybelline SuperStay + Random
*Lip Gloss: *Mary Kay

*Tools*

*Brushes:* Kat Von D + new CS ones on the way
*Eyelash Curler:* Revlon

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* n/a
*Base Coat:* Hard as Nails
*Top Coat:* Sally Hansen Top Coat
*Polish*: This and that but I'm still looking for a signature shade.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jan 5, 2009)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Noxema exfoliating cleanser
*Toner/astringent: N/A* 
*Exfoliator:* MAC microfine refinisher, La Therapie facial polish
*Moisturizer:* ProActive Green Tea moisturizer
*Eye Cream:* DHC Concentrated Eye Cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* Elizabeth Arden Prevage for face (Used to work for Elizabeth Arden, I've seen this stuff work miracles)
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* 
*Blemish Treatment:* Clean and Clear Advantage Spot Treatment
*Mask:* Elemis Herbal Lavender Repair Mask
*Sunscreen:* Neutrogena Age shield

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Caress Exotic Infusions
*Cleanser (bar):* Caswell Massey Rose bar soap
*Scrub:* Philosophy The Gingerbread Man
*Lotion/Body Cream:* dr palmers cocoa butter
*Hand Cream:* Norwegian formula
*Foot Cream:* Curel!
*Sunscreen:* anything in an aerosol can, quick and  easy

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* *Artec Kiwi **Color Reflector Shampoo
Conditioner:* Artec Kiwi Color Reflector Conditioner
*Conditioning Treatment:* Joico K-Pack reconstruct
*Leave In Conditioner:* Aveda Leave in Conditioner
*Volumizer:* Bumble and Bumble thickening spray
*Styling Productsaul Mitchell Super Skinny serum, Artec hoystyles Iron Creme*
*Hairspray:* Sebastion Shaper Hairspray
*At Home Dye:* Loreal Feria

*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* MAC prep and Prime
*Foundation:* MAC hyperreal NC 200
*Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Select Coverup
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* MAC MSFN
*Powder Blush:* Nars Blush in orgasm
*Cream/Gel Blush:* MAC creme blush in Sweet William
*Highlighter:* MAC Silver Dusk loose irredecent powder
*Bronzer:* NARS bronzer in Laguna

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Diorshow Mascara
*Primer/Base:* L'Oreal Decrease
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments
*Cream Eyeshadow:* MAC Paints, Paintpots
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Kohlpower pencil in feline
*Liner (liquid):* MAC liquid liner in boot black
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Good 'ol bliste
*Primer:* MAC lip erase in Dim
*Lip Liner:* MAC and NYX
*Lipstick:* MAC (Myth and Fleshpot) and NYX Strawberry milk and Harmonica
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipglass in Underage!

*Tools*

*Brushes:* MAC.
*Eyelash Curler:* Have the MAC one, but I dont use it much

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* N/A
*Top Coat:* Nicole Top Coat
*Polish* O.P.I., Essie


----------

